# Intel CPU Stable Overclock for Overclock.Net



## Malcolm

This thread is to collect all stable overclocked Personal Computers with an Intel Micro-Processor.

The systems that are submitted to this thread have to be stable, or else they will not be added.

At least one of the following must be completed for the system to be defined stable, and screenshots of this must be shown to prove that it is indeed stable, *2 hours of stress testing is required* using the applications as listed below:

• Prime95
• Orthos
• OCCT
• IntelBurnTest (please see additional info below)

Only these tests will be accepted, others can not be used unless previously agreed in the Discussion thread.

*Note: You must run one instance of stress testing per CPU core (physical or virtual). This can be accomplished manually or through use of one of the newer software revisions that automatically tests all cores or through running multiple instances of the application and manually assigning affinity for each instance.*

The following information must be stated when submitting a system:

• Processor model (e.g. Core 2 Duo E6600, Pentium 650, etc.)
• CPU clock speed (in GHz to the hundredth digit; e.g. 3.75GHz)
• Hyperthreading (on or off, for CPU's with HT capability only)
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed (e.g. 450MHz FSB, 200 Bclk, etc.)
• CPU multiplier setting (e.g. 9x, 20x, etc.)
• CPU core model (e.g. Conroe, Prescott, Yorkfield, etc.)
• CPU batch/stepping (e.g. Batch L629F, G0 revision, etc.)
• CPU voltage (as reported in CPU-Z; e.g. 1.45V, 1.344V)
• Motherboard model (e.g. DFI P35-T2RS, Asus Maximus Extreme, etc.)
• Cooling (please be specific, include fan setup if on air cooling, both CPU waterblock and radiator if on watercooling)
• RAM size/model (e.g. 8GB G.Skill PI DDR2-800)
• RAM speed (in DDR; e.g. DDR2-800, DDR3-1750, etc.)
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version

*Note: You must include a VALIDATED CPU-Z link in all submissions. This info also needs to be included in the same screen as the stress testing either as a separate window in the screen shot or having CPU-Z open once a validation has been processed (i.e. the validation number is shown in the lower left corner of the program) along with the stress testing window.*

*Note 2: When providing your screenshot, please show your stress testing application at 2 or more hours as well as task manager showing that all cores are at 100%. In the same screen, please show CPU-Z (for proof of voltage) and SuperPi 1M result. While not required, it is recommended that you attach the screenshot to your post instead of hosting it on another website.*

*Note 3:* *For IntelBurnTest users:* *Because IBT does not have a timer, it's recommended to set the test to run for a high number of passes (500+ for example) and after two hours has passed, stop the test manually.*

_*Please refer to the Downloads section for stress test applications.*_

*Changelog:*

5/5/10 through post #671.

22/1/12 through post #718.

5/4/12 through post #736.

26/5/12 through post #739.

8/5/12 through post #741.

22/5/12 through post #747.

30/5/12 through post #751.

7/6/12 through post #754.

15/6/12 through post #756.

22/11/12 through post #764

***Thread originally started by The Manual, taken over by NuclearCrap, then BiG O, now Malcolm as of 22/01/2012*

*-----------------The List-----------------*

*Pentium, Celeron (Netburst)*

*Pentium M*

*700-series*
740 @ 2.10GHz by manyu882

*Pentium 4*

*P4 by GHz series*
2.4GHz @ 3.01GHz by THE-ENIGMA
2.4GHz @ 3.20GHz by shajbot
2.4GHz @ 3.40GHz by brad32406
2.4GHz @ 3.59GHz by |2acerX|
2.4GHz @ 4.00GHz by Trippen Out
2.4GHz @ 4.01GHz by Orange
2.6GHz @ 2.80GHz by chiggz
2.6GHz @ 3.15GHz by Wudaddy
2.6GHz @ 3.38Ghz by WhiteGoblin
2.8GHz @ 3.50GHz by Villainstone
2.8GHz @ 3.80GHz by tomasro

2.8GHz @ 3.83GHz by cgull

2.8GHz @ 3.31GHz by cgull

3.0GHz @ 3.60GHz by shajbot
3.0GHz @ 3.76GHz by Sk88erguy
3.0GHz @ 3.86GHz by RyGuy1788
3.0GHz @ 4.01GHz by Biomech
3.2GHz @ 3.62GHz by Br0k3nLiNK
3.2GHz @ 4.00GHz by AMOCO
3.4GHz @ 4.11GHz by lohoutlaw

*500-series*
520 @ 4.00GHz by CorporalAris
530 @ 3.70GHz by chim3ra
531 @ 3.91GHz by spud
540 @ 4.12GHz by geil
550 @ 3.93GHz by cgrado

*600-series*

630 @ 3.69GHz by GuberX
630 @ 3.75GHz by johnny9794
630 @ 3.75GHz by gohandbz88
630 @ 3.82GHz by supraholic
630 @ 3.91GHz by CL3P20
630 @ 4.01GHz by Rouboute
630 @ 4.01GHz by hen3rz
630 @ 4.02GHz by Ropey
630 @ 4.13GHz by cowboyzkickazz
630 @ 4.21GHz by SpaceCat
631 @ 3.75GHz by CrackClocker
631 @ 4.01GHz by nioton
640 @ 4.15GHz by steffche
650 @ 4.02GHz by OC'ing noob
660 @ 4.50GHz by busa

*Pentium D*

*800-series*
805 @ 3.21GHz by Perry
805 @ 3.87GHz by ericaster
805 @ 4.00GHz by diveAddict
805 @ 4.11GHz by da9pwnsu
820 @ 3.03GHz by Stephant
820 @ 3.58GHz by 1ceHacka
820 @ 3.71GHz by dpawl31
820 @ 4.20GHz by dpawl31
830 @ 3.75GHz by forcemasteryoda
830 @ 3.91GHz by TheKraken

*900-series*
920 @ 4.37GHz by phiken
930 @ 4.22GHz by jcharlesr75
930 @ 4.31GHz by gtpuser
930 @ 4.51GHz by extrinsicdin
930 @ 4.66GHz by tiwas
940 @ 4.20GHz by RPIJG
940 @ 4.41GHz by cowboyzkickazz
940 @ 4.52GHz by Adeoliver
945 @ 4.22GHz by unbreakable
955 EE @ 4.27GHz by Manco
960 @ 4.72GHz by TURN & BURN

*Celeron*

*Celeron by MHz/GHz series*
433MHz @ 546MHz by tenchimuyo93
2.4GHz @ 3.02GHz by bribobt
D 2.93GHz @ 3.91GHz by 711

320 2.40GHz @ 3.91GHz by cgull

*D 300-series*
D 315 @ 2.72GHz by jonathonparker
D 330 @ 3.40GHz by jjross
D 336 @ 4.21GHz by Nasgul
D 341 @ 3.50GHz by firefox is awesome
D 356 @ 5.00GHz by Chozart
D 360 @ 4.16GHz by g_tech9

*Core 2 Duo/Quad, Pentium Dual-Core, Celeron (Core)*

*Celeron*

*E1000-series*

E1500 @ 2.92GHz by michaelxlife

*Pentium Dual-Core*

*E2000-series*
E2140 @ 3.10GHz by vtx_
E2140 @ 3.20GHz by andrebrait
E2140 @ 3.20GHz by andrebrait
E2140 @ 3.26GHz by Coco10
E2140 @ 3.20GHz by Ben the OCer
E2140 @ 3.40GHz by flowtek
E2160 @ 2.91GHz by a7m1
E2160 @ 3.00GHz by KingsidePressure
E2180 @ 2.88GHz by Pasha1234
E2180 @ 3.36GHz by Code Geass
E2180 @ 3.43GHz by ben160972
E2200 @ 3.10GHz by g_tech9
E2200 @ 3.30GHz by twisted_58

*E5000-series*
E5200 @ 3.00GHz by Quantum Reality
E5200 @ 3.19GHz by Deth V
E5200 @ 3.50GHz by bk7794
E5200 @ 3.75GHz by nolonger
E5200 @ 4.00GHz by madmike0408
E5300 @ 3.83GHz by W4LNUTS

*Core 2 Duo*

*E4000-series*
E4300 @ 2.83GHz by Kimon
E4300 @ 3.20GHz by jasonck08
E4300 @ 3.31GHz by 021411
E4300 @ 3.38GHz by TheAlienwareGamer
E4300 @ 3.96GHz by MADMAX22
E4400 @ 3.21Ghz by scuderia
E4500 @ 3.34GHz by GigaByte

*E6000-series*
E6300 @ 2.55GHz by Jimmy2Shoe
E6300 @ 3.00GHz by madmike0408
E6300 @ 3.21GHz by Swamp_Man
E6300 @ 3.47GHz by Visions666
E6300 @ 3.50GHz by ckp64
E6300 @ 3.51GHz by henrys
E6300 @ 3.60GHz by cowboyzkickazz
E6300 @ 3.66GHz by im_not_an_artard
E6320 @ 3.39GHz by Regz
E6400 @ 3.04GHz by naturalite
E6400 @ 3.44GHz by spud
E6400 @ 3.84GHz by MADMAX22
E6420 @ 3.20GHz by Blackout
E6420 @ 3.44GHz by Takendown2
E6420 @ 3.41GHz by CMH
E6420 @ 3.50GHz by SG_Stryker
E6420 @ 3.60GHz by djabi90
E6420 @ 3.60GHz by ckp64
E6420 @ 3.70GHz by AzN1337c0d3r
E6550 @ 3.10GHz by mustkill
E6550 @ 3.11GHz by pastienot
E6550 @ 3.28GHz by razr7
E6550 @ 3.30GHz by weazel
E6550 @ 3.43GHz by Prymus
E6550 @ 3.50GHz by Syrillian
E6600 @ 3.00GHz by Toonboy
E6600 @ 3.00GHz by Kasaris
E6600 @ 3.01GHz by wongb18c
E6600 (Xeon 3060) @ 3.15GHz by jdPrime
E6600 @ 3.20GHz by itslogz
E6600 @ 3.29GHz by superk
E6600 @ 3.33GHz by ThaWaxShop
E6600 @ 3.40GHz by Zeus
E6600 @ 3.40GHz by Radeon915
E6600 @ 3.40GHz by lohoutlaw
E6600 @ 3.42GHz by RAGEous
E6600 (Xeon 3060) @ 3.42GHz by Kostasis
E6600 @ 3.43GHz by CatTech
E6600 @ 3.50GHz by Intervention
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by Witchfire
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by trendy
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by The Argosy
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by gre0481
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by Farwalker
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by DennisC
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by The_Manual
E6600 @ 3.60GHz by Blizzie
E6750 @ 3.68GHz by spencer22l
E6600 @ 3.71GHz by ericeod
E6600 @ 3.81GHz by Mister Crowley
E6600 @ 4.01GHz by dave24
E6600 @ 4.04GHz by MADMAX22
E6700 @ 3.52GHz by alexisd
E6700 @ 3.68GHz by CL3P20
E6750 @ 3.40GHz by real
E6750 @ 3.40GHz by BTK
E6750 @ 3.60GHz by ErdincIntel
E6750 @ 3.60GHz by tonedeaf
E6750 @ 3.72GHz by Napoleon85
E6750 @ 3.80GHz by outlawsbba
E6750 @ 3.84GHz by The Vector Kid
E6750 @ 3.90GHz by Mr Face
E6850 @ 3.60GHz by Everrdi

*E7000-series*
E7200 @ 3.04GHz by tusku
E7200 @ 3.20GHz by magicalmuffin
E7200 @ 3.54GHz by Drift0r
E7200 @ 3.60GHz by nonzenze
E7200 @ 3.80GHz by TheShaman
E7200 @ 4.01GHz by kgd1
E7300 @ 3.50GHz by GreatBigMouth
E7300 @ 3.70GHz by Lord Xeb
E7400 @ 3.39GHz by GnarusLeo
E7400 @ 3.62GHz by Hoodcom
E7400 @ 3.74GHz by foyboy
E7400 @ 3.81GHz by minu94
E7400 @ 3.90GHz by Division
E7400 @ 4.20GHz by Stellarex

*E8000-series*
E8200 @ 3.48GHz by aCidfaCe
E8200 @ 3.75GHz by Butterbum
E8400 @ 3.60GHz by Aznboy1993
E8400 @ 3.60GHz by usapatriot
E8400 @ 3.60GHz by Jmannumber7
E8400 @ 3.80GHz by Zippy476
E8400 @ 3.81GHz by noodle
E8400 @ 3.83GHz by cooper_inc1
E8400 @ 4.00GHz by areal
E8400 @ 4.00GHz by str8wick3d
E8400 @ 4.00GHz by Trax416
E8400 @ 4.00GHz by SG_Stryker
E8400 @ 4.00GHz by Zippy476
E8400 @ 4.01GHz by icarusdown
E8400 @ 4.01GHz by Munchkinpuncher
E8400 @ 4.01GHz by DudeAbides
E8400 @ 4.01GHz by jasoncho92
E8400 @ 4.01GHz by Csquared
E8400 @ 4.01GHz by Arbitr
E8400 @ 4.04GHz by bloodmack
E8400 @ 4.04GHz by ocmooz
E8400 @ 4.05GHz by Neocold
E8400 @ 4.05GHz by igob8a
E8400 (Xeon E3110) @ 4.10GHz by DarkrReign2049
E8400 @ 4.10GHz by Lyric
E8400 @ 4.10GHz by UPSBud83
E8400 @ 4.11GHz by phatman81
E8400 (Xeon E3110) @ 4.16GHz by Retoric
E8400 @ 4.21GHz by Lyric
E8400 @ 4.25GHz by NCSpecV81
E8400 @ 4.26GHz by HotWasabiPeas
E8400 @ 4.30GHz by zlojack
E8400 @ 4.40GHz by Tr1ggrhappym0nk
E8400 @ 4.40GHz by XFreeRollerX
E8400 @ 4.50GHz by mumyoryu
E8500 @ 4.01GHz by apt2vanish
E8500 @ 4.01GHz by whatsthatsmell
E8500 @ 4.09GHz by jcuismano2
E8500 @ 4.17GHz by nemlich22
E8500 @ 4.20Ghz by go_roko
E8500 @ 4.21GHz by DeX
E8500 @ 4.27 by Tinuva
E8500 @ 4.30GHz by whatsthatsmell
E8500 @ 4.31GHz by alancsalt
E8500 @ 4.41GHz by whatsthatsmell
E8500 @ 4.44GHz by alancsalt
E8600 @ 4.00GHz by Kasaris
E8600 @ 4.86GHz by Hondacity

*Core 2 Quad*

*Q6000-series*
Q6600 @ 3.00GHz by Br0k3nLiNk
Q6600 @ 3.00GHz by SacredChaos
Q6600 @ 3.00GHz by DarkDP

QX6700 @ 3.07GHz by DangerDaz
Q6600 @ 3.20GHz by SkillzKillz
Q6600 @ 3.20GHz by ninjinsamax3
Q6600 @ 3.24Ghz by Zeus
Q6600 @ 3.24GHz by huangpeng628
Q6600 @ 3.27GHz by Tylerjon7485
Q6600 @ 3.40GHz by Masuwata
Q6600 @ 3.40GHz by RajivNair
Q6600 @ 3.40GHz by 10acjed
Q6600 @ 3.40GHz by rHy0

Q6600 @ 3.40GHz by cgull
Q6600 @ 3.50GHz by PcG_AMD
Q6600 @ 3.50GHz by SacredChaos
Q6600 @ 3.50GHz by mbreitba
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by SacredChaos
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by tbates1244
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by Ravin
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by NiViK
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by mahtareika
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by TheDemonIII
Q6600 @ 3.60GHz by stevennn
Q6600 @ 3.69GHz by fjabad
Q6600 @ 3.80GHz by ChickenInferno
Q6600 @ 3.81GHz by Bassebo
Q6600 @ 3.91GHz by richardbb85
Q6600 @ 4.01GHz by Jkenzie
Q6700 @ 3.15GHz by NickPresta
Q6700 @ 3.33GHz by Chaos Assasson

*Q8000-series*
Q8200 @ 3.01GHz by double00
Q8200 @ 3.40GHz by Donutey

*Q9000-series*
Q9400 @ 3.40GHz by Prong
Q9400 @ 3.60GHz by Prong
Q9400 @ 3.60GHz by scaby
Q9400 @ 3.80GHz by reiben05
Q9450 (Xeon X3350) @ 3.50GHz by fireedo
Q9450 @ 3.50GHz by buxboy
Q9450 @ 3.60GHz by StarMick
Q9450 @ 3.70GHz by jcharlesr75

QX9650 @ 3.82GHz by Zhany
Q9550 @ 3.83GHz by aravi_992
Q9550 (Xeon X3360) @ 3.83GHz by Hemi
Q9550 @ 4.00GHz by Josh81
Q9550 @ 4.00GHz by GigaByte
Q9550 @ 4.25GHz by grahamcrackuh
Q9650 @ 4.05GHz by Shogon
Q9650 @ 4.20GHz by MakubeX
Q9650 @ 4.20GHz by GRABibus

*Core i* line*

*Core i3*

*500-series*

550 @ 4.44GHz by Starbomba

*Core i5*

*700-series*
750 @ 3.78GHz by CaptainSWJR
750 @ 3.80GHz by Cilraaz

750 @ 3.80GHz by N4villu5
750 @ 4.01GHz by MakubeX
750 @ 4.12GHz by PoppinJ

*2000-series*

2500K @ 4.58GHz by Tunagoblin

*3000-series (Ivy Bridge)*

3570K @ 4.60GHz by cmdrdredd

*Core i7*

*900-series*
920 @ 3.52GHz by Bilco
920 @ 3.61GHz by Lyshk0
920 @ 3.66GHz by mushrooshi
920 @ 3.69Ghz by FtW 420
920 @ 3.80GHz by danz2097
920 @ 3.80GHz by Staged1
920 @ 3.82GHz by beyondPC

920 @ 3.90GHz by k98lemur

920 @ 4.00GHz by Purostaff
920 @ 4.01GHz by NuclearCrap
920 @ 4.02GHz by zang3tsu
920 @ 4.02GHz by whatsthatsmell
920 @ 4.03GHz by whatsthatsmell

920 @ 4.09GHz by PR-Imagery
920 @ 4.10GHz by Blameless
920 @ 4.20GHz by reficul
920 @ 4.31GHz by Patch

920 @ 4.37GHz by 153D
920 @ 4.40Ghz by NoodleGTS
920 @ 4.40Ghz by dtmcnamara
920 @ 4.42Ghz by ChickenInferno
920 @ 4.56GHz by justin.kerr

*2000-series*

2600K @ 4.70GHz by PR-Imagery

2700K @ 4.80GHz by Prpntblr95

*3000-series*

3820 @ 5.01GHz by HOMECINEMA-PC

**Note: Entries lacking complete information as described in the guidelines above have been omitted.*


----------



## NuclearCrap

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.01GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bclk speed: 211
• CPU multiplier setting: 19x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3838A, C0
• CPU voltage: 1.344V
• Motherboard model: Asus Rampage II Extreme
• Cooling: Swiftech GTZ (plus NBMAX for motherboard), GTX360
• RAM size/model: 12GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600
• RAM speed: DDR3-1686
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.389s


----------



## busa

OK....I'll be the first to step up.








I ran prime running 2 sets of large fft's which doesn't test much memory, so i ran memtest along with it.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Don't no if this is good but its worth a shot.

I have post my clock speeds and Prime 95 photo here

Hope it counts

Update: Does the link in my signature count for CPU's verification?


----------



## busa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lohoutlaw*
Don't no if this is good but its worth a shot.

I have post my clock speeds and Prime 95 photo here

Hope it counts

Nice man....








you need to get a cpu-z validated screenshot of the overclock. Open cpu-z and go to the "about" tab and follow the steps to validate it then post the screenie.


----------



## Tonymontana1187

just got my p4 to 4.3, going to stresst test it, with some tight timings. (ahem busa) lol j/k nice job guys


----------



## busa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonymontana1187*
just got my p4 to 4.3, going to stresst test it, with some tight timings. (ahem busa) lol j/k nice job guys

just for you tony...good luck with your testing.


----------



## adas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busa*
Man







...Nobody else with a good intel overclock? C'mon guys....I know your out there. Adas,BB...lets see those overclocks.









Pshh..my cpu sucks lol









I'm running it on air ATM and it won't get stable over 4.2ghz no matter what voltage(embarrassing)









I'll post in here when I actually get a chip that doesn't have tempermental attitude problems


----------



## jumpinjohnny

anyone know how to set an asus p4s800-mx to jumper free mode, in order to over clock


----------



## Sk88erguy

Ran prime95 blend test for 11 hours, sorry for bad screeny on the prime95 it was a mental error in paint


----------



## DullBoi

Please guys can you tell me how to lock my memory freq. so that it wont rise with the increase in FSB.
Please anyhelp will be great.
Peace


----------



## Chim3ra

Here's mine

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=61796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DullBoi*
Please guys can you tell me how to lock my memory freq. so that it wont rise with the increase in FSB.
Please anyhelp will be great.
Peace

It's supposed to do that, when overclocking your CPU your memory will follow along since it is on the same bus.


----------



## unequipped

This is all i could come up with so far.. its fan cooled stays roughly at 30 deg cel. im buying a new computer next month anyway.. getting an x2 4200+ with an sli mobo and 2 geforce 6800 gs woot


----------



## Firefox22

I had to overclock my ram a bit to get it to 1:1 my Memory timeing 3-3-3-8 and thats as fast as i can take it to without hangups. but i still have low memory bandweith efficency.(bandweith efficency 47% )Why??? If you guys can help me with this then i`ll over clock it again and post the pic


----------



## bb mods's

Ahh come on guy's....u know i hate posting stuff like this..it make's some guy's feal bad,Im hear to help people reach high clock's and to show guy's the high end of computing...but i guess if the staff here need's me to post some pic's ill go grab some shot's and come back with them, Hold on to your panties boy's and girl's


----------



## bb mods's

Processor Model : Intel 570 ES
CPU Clock Speed : 5.74ghz
CPU Voltage : 1.7
CPU Bus Speed : 410mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting : 14x
CPU Core Model : Prescott

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=58304

give me a bit to find my pi run's and such.


----------



## The_Manual

I will keep this post for my uploads later









The table should be put up soon, im not sure exactly how im going to do it as Excel tables tend not to work very well in posts.


----------



## RyGuy

HERE is my validation and my Prime95 screenshot is attached.


----------



## ricbrooks2

3.0 prescott @3.9 socket 478

Attachment 18070


----------



## Tonymontana1187

hye busa, my luck ran out, fried the prescott and the mobo, and the water supply, and the ram....

got new stuff on the way
asus p5n32-sli deluxe
mushkin 2x512mb ddr600
silverstone 600w
new curcuit board for my water cooling setup hope to go into the mid 4's


----------



## lohoutlaw

Update from post #4. Which you now can delete!

For the life of me, i couldn't figure out







how to run 2 screens of Prime 95. But i found a FAQ about this.
Link here Thanks pjlietz. Rep for ya









Here you go guys








Hardware in title.

*Voltage*:
V-Core 1.5125
Memory 2.80
AGP 1.50
*Temps*:
Idle 28c
Load 40c







below in photos.


----------



## The_Manual

Updated up to post 21.

*Please note that if your overclock has not been included you have not met all the required criteria.*


----------



## tomasro

3.8 CPU-z here

*Core Stats:*
Processor=2.8 Pentium 4 Northwood
FSB=181
Bus=724
Multiplier=21x
Vcore=1.5875
Vdimm=2.75
Mobo=Asus P4P800-E Deluxe
Divider=1:1
Stepping=D1
Cooling=Thermaltake Big Typhoon on AS5 in an Antec P180 Case
SuperPI Mod 1.4 Results for 1M Benchmark - 37.64 seconds


----------



## 711

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=69936

All cpu stats can be found in the cpu-z validator page thingy. It's not a very impressive OC, but i felt the list should have at least ONE celeron D, they're great chips.


----------



## horkan

yo, ive got an intel P4 3.4 and i want to know how much i can clock it up to on the stock cooler and with good airflow?

soo anyhelp would be good thanx lol

grr i wish i knew more

overclocking is the only thing am unsure about haha i suck

yeh help would be nice lol

cheers


----------



## wudaddy

Stock 2.6ghz, overclocked 3.15ghz (21% overclock, until I get better cooling). Stable for Prime over 8 hours.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=71545


----------



## Biomech

3.75 24/7

Voltage:
V-Core 1.28-1.38 (Asus P4P800-E deluxe V-Core droop. Hasn't ever affected performance.)
Memory 2.80
AGP 1.50
Temps:
Idle 35c
Load 40c


----------



## The_Manual

Keep them comming,

I will update this thread once every week on each Saturday.


----------



## remy5405

got a new intell 975 board on the way (stupid slow mail, i want it now). tryed the p5n32sli but no go. going for 5G's saterday with the 955 baby, oh yeah (pelvic thrust). wish me luck!!


----------



## DeepFreeze

236 @ 16


----------



## tomasro

you realize the andy_davidson's celeron is a 2.66, not a 2.0...check his profile


----------



## The_Manual

His old one that I overclocked for him was a 2.0 Northwood, he now has my Celeron D 2.66


----------



## tomasro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Manual*
His old one that I overclocked for him was a 2.0 Northwood, he now has my Celeron D 2.66









I agree that it was a good overclock, but does it still count? plus, where are the posts to prove the OC was stable and working?


----------



## The_Manual

His overclock was totally stable and working perfectly. I overclocked it for him and tested it myself and its a very good overlock


----------



## Biomech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biomech*
3.75 24/7

Voltage:
V-Core 1.28-1.38 (Asus P4P800-E deluxe V-Core droop. Hasn't ever affected performance.)
Memory 2.80
AGP 1.50
Temps:
Idle 35c
Load 40c

UPDATED OVERCLOCK:
4.0GHz

Voltage:
V-Core 1.27-1.38 (Asus P4P800-E deluxe V-Core droop. Hasn't ever affected performance yet.)
Memory 2.80
AGP 1.50
Temps:
Idle 36c
Load 40c


----------



## geil

Here's mine. It's on water. Managed a boot at 4,48 and a SuperPI run at 4,29, but not even close to Prime stable.


----------



## xF5x

I am new to the forum and want to start by saying hello to all! Also this is my 1st post so might as well make it my 1st ever overclock.









Idle Temps = 36 - 38 c
Load Temps = 48- 50 c


----------



## Manco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dad_of_3*
I am new to the forum and want to start by saying hello to all! Also this is my 1st post so might as well make it my 1st ever overclock.









Idle Temps = 36 - 38 c
Load Temps = 48- 50 c

Nice temps for your overclock and cooling. Welcome to overclock.net, I'm new around here too, and looking forward to posting my results as soon as my water setup is completed.


----------



## Trippen Out

ya baby i got it stable.. thanks to everyone who helped out.. ive reached my goal

temps idle are about 38-41
loaded 48-54
i did add a +3 to the temps on mbm5

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=78002

if this isnt the info need for a confirmed oc let me know what im missing


----------



## tomasro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
ya baby i got it stable.. thanks to everyone who helped out.. ive reached my goal

temps idle are about 38-41
loaded 48-54
i did add a +3 to the temps on mbm5

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=78002

if this isnt the info need for a confirmed oc let me know what im missing

awesome OC man!


----------



## Manco

Here's my Overclock Validation screens. Hopefully I did everything necessary to qualify, if not let me know what's missing.


----------



## STN71190

Im pretty new here so ill start by saying hi, anyway here is my overclock, got a 3.0 prescott up to 3.45, cant go higher though, Ive tried everything but I deided im not going to fight with it, ill have to post cpuz, and prime 95 screens later. Thinking of buying an E0 sometime this week to see if i cant hit 4.0 Ghz.


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

Stable OC at 3.8 for 6hrs on two instances of prime95


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

I'm now at 4ghz stable


----------



## TheKraken

Pentuim D 830 stable at 3.91GHz. Hooray for the 8xx series.


----------



## shajbot

Prime95 and OCCT for almost 8 hours, this overclock involved no overvoltage or heat, stable at 3.2Ghz.


----------



## revmit

I got my Prescott P4 650 3.4Ghz overclocked at 4.13Ghz (243mhzx17) and my FSB:RAM ratio is set to 1:1. My VCore is set to about 1.4V. My normal CPU temp is at 38-42°C and loaded at 50-53°C (Zalman 9500 CPU-cooler).

Does that seem like a decent overclock? I'm new.

BTW: The multiplier is 17 (thats the standard: 17 max, 14 min), but in CPU-Z it constanly changes between those two (17-14). Not like in other programs (I use Lavalys Everest) there the multiplier is constanly 17.

(I know I probably shouldn't be asking this here, but I havent got any answer yet)


----------



## The_Manual

That is a very decent overclock








Temperatures are fine and its good that you have your FSB:RAM in a 1:1 ratio, however if you think your RAM can run a bit faster then you can use a different divider to slightly increase the overall system bandwith between the components.
The change in the multipler is due to a Intel Technology called EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology) this can reduce the system multiplier from its default to x14 on a compatiable CPU/Motherboard, this allows the technology to reduce the voltage to the CPU, this reduces the temperature and power requirement.

Post a Validated CPU-Z screenshot in this thread and I will add you to the list.

This thread will be updated on Saturday


----------



## revmit

Don't mind my previous post. I made a huge mistake, when I ran Prime95 it was only at 50% op CPU-usage, so I ran Prime95 and OCCT together to get a 100% CPU-usage test. I ran them both for 8 and a half houres without an error, but I didnt take any screenshots. I set my VCore to 1.4125V and the FSB:RAM is 3:4, my P4 3.4Ghz (17x200) is now overclocked at 4.0Ghz (17x235).

The temperatures of the CPU are 40-43°C normal, and 55-57°C at max stress.

(Thanks for replying on my previous post, could you do the same here? Also, you asked for a screenshot from CPU-Z, how do I add one to the post?)

(If my questions are at a too high of level for this sticky, could u refer me to another post/sticky to post my questions.)


----------



## phiken

Here's mine , passing the 1 & 2 hours dual prime for the first time

cpuz verified link in my sig
will update the pic for longer test run when i'm done

Edit: Pic Updated


----------



## 21276

sorry if this isnt the right area to post this, but does anyone know any way to overclock my celeron 2.4 ghz, i dont want it to go far, just maybe 2.6 or so, im a noob to overclocking, ive only done my video card so far, but i hear that intel motherboards are F***ed for overclocking processors, is there anything i can do? everything ive been reading shows settings in the BIOS that i dont have! also shows jumpers on the mobo, that i dont have! are there any programs that i can use to bypass the preset settings?


----------



## Nasgul

I don't think so. You can't overclock with an Intel MoBo, sorry.

I speak having experienced myself with the 865PERLK and D875BPZLK, both did a 4% overclock but were not stable at ALL. I did try clockgen and that did not work either, everytime I used it, it froze the system and I had to reset the BIOS.

Do what I did, I gave up the Intel brand boards for the ASUS, relatively speaking the ASUS are as reliable as the Intel ones and better than. So you'll be in a win-win situation.


----------



## 1ceHacka

Here is what I have been working on. Just got my 820 earlier this week. Still using stock HSF, but a Katana is on the way from new egg. Haven't pushed the limits yet, but she is getting hot at around 60C load...so I stopped testing to wait for my Katana.


----------



## Orange

2.4A to 4.01!


----------



## 21276

alright thanks, its just also the problem that id most likely have to buy a new case with buying a new mobo, dell cases are screwy, all the ports arent lined up in the same way in the back, unless im just looking at the wrong mobos on the net?


----------



## jjross

Here is my first verified attempt


----------



## The_Manual

Keep them going, I will update the spreadsheet tommorow


----------



## trezegol

im new at Overclocking but i would like to know is some can help get more out of my pc and video card and if so here my msn [email protected] plz some help me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well...ran prime95 FTT for 12 hours and validated my CPU-Z. Hope this qualifies!


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

stable 4.05ghz

CPUZ


----------



## CL3P20

630j 3ghz @ 3.91ghz
fsb 261 mhz
1G ocz DDR2 6400 plat.
underclocked to 300mhz
4-5-4-11
x700 pro 425core @ 466mhz
825mem @ 1080mhz
w/ Zalman reserator, cpu/gpu
{waitin4 NB}

temp peak at 44c w/ prime95 running on both cores for 10+hrs

3dmark 05- 3861overall

3dmark 06- 1208overall
1105cpu


----------



## chiggz

Need'n some better cooling, running stock for now  My bios doesnt offer much for OC'n so going with cpucool to get a decent clock...


----------



## hen3rz

Ram is holding me back see my cpu-z verification in sig.

Stock Speed: 3.0Ghz
Overclock: *4.01Ghz*
FSB: 267.5Mhz x 15
Voltage: 1.3


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

new post lower on the page higher OC than this was... and pics were missing anyways... lol


----------



## AMOCO

I ran OCCT for 2 hours & all looks good,here is my CPU-Z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=90585


----------



## spud

here's my try- and about as close as i'll probably get to 4ghz. but not so bad for the little monster


----------



## THE-ENIGMA

i have some problem with PSU
but i reatch this level staible

i think every generation have minimum and maximum clock level
that's my maximum

















from 2.40 to 3.00 GHz


----------



## shajbot

It seems that the zip file attached in first post is broken...


----------



## Dr_Fil

Yepp


----------



## The_Manual

Strange, link seems not to be working, fixed it now, sorry about that.

Thread will be updated at the weekend


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

validation I got even higher today... I believe this is as high as i can go on air prime95 stable.


----------



## gtpuser

Pentium D 930
4.3 Ghz Stable max load temps at 65c idle at 45c
Vcore is set in bios to 1.51 after voltage drop it is 1.42
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=97986


----------



## jonathonparker

I sucessfully overclocked my celeron prescott cpu. I know it's nothing special but its a very stable overclock. At idle my temps are around 30c and at full load they run about 42-45c, acording to mb monitor. I'm not an expert but is that good? Anyways there is my overclock plz enjoy.









Oh yea almost forgot here is the validation link to cpuz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=97946

The Prime screenshot is attached.
Also I ran the Prime 95 test for 8hrs so its very stable.


----------



## ericaster

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=97979


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericaster*
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=97979

and this is on the stock cooling? what are your temps?

*I would have PM'd him but he doesn't have enough posts and whatnot to reply to my PM.


----------



## CrackClocker

Uh... guys i overclocked my pentium 3.0ghz to 3.75ghz and the temps are still the same "30 celsius" i didnt raise the vcore voltage and my pc has been stable for 2 days now, is this a good thing?


----------



## The_Manual

If your computer has been stable for 2 days then I would expect it to be fine








However a 750MHz jump without any extra voltage is possible but unlikely, if its stable then fine but I would still consider slightly adjusting the voltage just incase.

*I am back this weekend so I will update the thread on Saturday*


----------



## hostage67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Manual*
If your computer has been stable for 2 days then I would expect it to be fine








However a 750MHz jump without any extra voltage is possible but unlikely, if its stable then fine but I would still consider slightly adjusting the voltage just incase.

*I am back this weekend so I will update the thread on Saturday*

I run my intel 640(3.2ghz) at 4.0ghz on stock voltage without any problems, that's an 800mhz overclock. I'll run some dual prime95 stress testing overnight so I have a valid screenshot for you guys but it's rock stable at those speeds without any problems at all. I can push it up to 4.4ghz but that requires a little more voltage and raises the temps enough so that I can't really stress test it at that level (though everything appears to be fine).

I need to create my sig with my current rig information and everything on it, I just joined this site today because for some reason my other overclocking site can't be hit from work now. My D940 arrives tomorrow as well so I'll be doing a little testing and comparison between the two once that arrives







.


----------



## Rouboute

Intel P4 630 3Ghz @ 4010.14 MHz
Freq : 268FB
15X Multiplier
Prescott
1.425
Abit AW8 Max 3rd Eye II
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro with MX1
1:1
33.578 (Pic Enclosed)

25 Ambient Room, Full load temp of 48C


----------



## CrackClocker

I overclocked my 3.0 to 3.75 and got it stabled at least i think, im a newbie at this. I got the cpu-z verified and i just turned on prime95 and let it run for 8 hours.


----------



## tiwas

Oh, well - here comes my results. Going to switch for a d930 tomorrow, so this was a quicky. Don't have any imaging software installed as I'm going to reinstall with Win XP 64 tomorrow anyway. I'd apreciate it if someone could make jpgs out of the images in the word doc.

CPU-Z proof
Processor: Intel 630
CPU Clock Speed: 4162GHz
CPU Bus Speed: 277MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 15
CPU Core Model: Prescott

Apparantly my doc file is too large, so I'll e-mail it to anoher computer and add it later.

Lars


----------



## tiwas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiwas*
Oh, well - here comes my results. Going to switch for a d930 tomorrow, so this was a quicky. Don't have any imaging software installed as I'm going to reinstall with Win XP 64 tomorrow anyway. I'd apreciate it if someone could make jpgs out of the images in the word doc.

CPU-Z proof
Processor: Intel 630
CPU Clock Speed: 4162GHz
CPU Bus Speed: 277MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 15
CPU Core Model: Prescott

Apparantly my doc file is too large, so I'll e-mail it to anoher computer and add it later.

Lars


Here are my pictures...hopefully it's good enough. If not - I'm not going to do it again until my d930 is up and running


----------



## The_Manual

^^ lol, updated the thread


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

disregard!


----------



## Nasgul

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=102303

Tuniq Tower 120 + AS5 Max Temps: 46-c47c and idle at 37c. Vc 1.45.


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

heres my PD 940 OC so far (until water)


----------



## phiken

here's my wife's rig, she mainly use it for encoding movie.

mobo: Asus P5WD2-E Premium
cpu : Pentium D 920 2.8ghz @ 4.37ghz (lapped to 2000 grit)
ram : Corsair PC5400 667mhz
video: GeForce 6200 turbo cache
sound & LAN : onboard
PS : Ultra X infinity 600w
2 SATA 500GB RAID 0
Big Typhoon (lapped to 2000 grit)

Overclock from 2.8ghz and running 24/7 stable at 4.37ghz. Temp used to be my issue when I hitted 4ghz (idle 49C , load ~71C). I was a little scared to lap the HS and the cpu cuz if I f*ck up then I would have to give up my rig to my wife , but then I was like wat the heck. So I went to SEARS and grab me some sandpapers & lapped both the HS and the cpu to 2000 grit and boys.. the result didnt dissappoint me at all. Now my temps are idle at 38C and load at 62C. For average temp it would stay ~50C .. game temp would be around 55C. The only time it hit 62C is when I ran 2 Prime95 for like an hour or so. I can push it a little more but then I have to deal with the heat issue again so I'm gonna fold for now. Here's a few screenshot of prime95.

My cpuz validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=104204


----------



## kidwolf909

Alright Alright, I know it isn't too impressive! On stock cooling, P4 640 (stock 3.2Ghz) Oc'd to ~3.606Ghz. I can go higher on stock, but I'm going to wait til I get my AC Freezer Pro7 on to go higher and shoot for 4.0Ghz.

Someone tell me how to take a gaddamn screenshot and I'll post my AiBooster pane and CPU-Z!!!


----------



## rc11

Find your F12 key, and look to the right of it --> ; Press Print Screen.

Open up paint, and paste (ctrl+v) and save as a jpg.

As for CPUZ, get the latest version


----------



## TURN & BURN

Hey just loaded Pentium D960 and starting to OC here is first OCing attempt and stable will post test in a day or two once I get this baby peaked.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=108192

I hope to go over 5.0 stable

T&B


----------



## tiwas

Didn't my 930 OC show up here? I know I posted and that I had the neccessary "proof". Should I repost, or should the moderator take my post from the other thread and include?


----------



## TURN & BURN

My pentium D960 stable working on prime ect. will follow up still OCing great processer with this MoBo sys specs below

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=108192

@4723 on water

ANY ONE LOOKING FOR A D950 I HVE ONE A WEEK OLD BOXED CHEAP PM OR E ME

T&B


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

FYI your last update, you did some math incorrectly or posted some info incorrectly. the guy in 1st ericaster (or w.e his sn is) should be in 5-6th place his OC according to the info on the excel file is only ~42%OC.

PS do you only put our highest OC submitted? B/c I have two currently submitted one is the P4 630 @ 37% OC the other is my PD 940 @ 25% OC


----------



## tiwas

Where's this excel at? Wouldn't mind seeing what others have managed. Mine is stable at 4.58GHz now...Testing how far down I can go on voltage while maintaining stability.


----------



## diveAddict

Hey guys,

Finally got to 4.0Ghz Stable!






















I ran 2instances of Prime95 for 26hours just to be safe (passed 6 hours many times before, but then got errors at 7th hour)

Processor Model : Pentium D 805 - 2.66Ghz
CPU Clock Speed: 4.0Ghz
CPU Bus Speed : 200 Mhz FSB
CPU Multiplier Setting : 20x (locked)
CPU Core Model : smithfield
CPU Voltage : 1.5750v
Motherboard : Gigabyte G1975x-turbo
Cooling : ThermalTake Bigwater 735 (modified flow)
Dividers : 1:1
Stepping/Revision : 7/B0
SuperPI result (1M) : 39secs

Coretemp : 28-30C at idle, 48-51C at 100% load
RAM are underclock to 200Mhz for 1:1 at 3-3-3-9

Once I add another heatercore, going to try OC-ing even higher

P.S.: didn't overclock the gfx card, because it needs to be RMAed


----------



## The_Manual

Tiwas if your post was in this thread with the Proof then it should have been added. You can repost it and when the next update is done it will be added if it has not already been done so









The Excel spreadsheet is near the bottom of the original post


----------



## tiwas

I'll post new proof in half an hour or so - 5 hours 30 minutes dual prime and it doesn't look like it's going to create any problems at this time. Got the 930 up to 306.5MHz fsb, totaling 4.6GHz







I like this time of the year, when ambient temps drop to an OC friendly level...


----------



## tiwas

As promised in my last post, here's my 4.6GHz proof (yeah, I know it's "only" 4597MHz, but this is as far as I'm going to take it this time round). Temps are getting close to being a problem, and my vdrop is now getting pretty large. BIOS vcore is set to 1.63, shows up as 1.58 idle (40-44 degrees) and drops down to 1.5 full load (60-62 degrees). I'm not going to fry my cpu in an idle state just to get a couple more MHz









CPU-Z proof

So...what do you guys think??

Cheers!


----------



## tiwas

When's the excel being updated again? I want my new OC in there!


----------



## forcemasteryoda

here's some screenies, i know it's alittle hot, but it's never really been any cooler, and the temp is DEFINATLY keeping me from going higher... i've had it load windows on 4100MHz before,.. but idle temps were 55Cish.
cpuz: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=109379
@ 3750 idle: 45-48C
load you can see for yourself... maxes at 60C

edit: screenies aren't loading, will edit in a sec from other computer
dunno about quality... will retry if i need to


----------



## Chinmay2803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manco*
Here's my Overclock Validation screens. Hopefully I did everything necessary to qualify, if not let me know what's missing.

Can u tell me a tool with which u overclocked your Intel Mobo CPU??


----------



## Nasgul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nasgul*



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=102303

Tuniq Tower 120 + AS5 Max Temps: 46-c47c and idle at 37c. Vc 1.45.


Now, Pentium D 945 @ 4.51ghz w/ Corsair XMS2 DDR2 675 @ 834:










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=424937


----------



## The_Manual

Keep them coming guys, the thread gets its update tommorow


----------



## tiwas

[email protected]! Pushing my processor just a little more now that the conroe is on its way


----------



## bribobt

ok ok so it's not as fast as everyone else's but I'm proud of it since it's my first OC and it's all stock.

Celeron 2.4 running at just over 3.0

Here's a the verification

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=111565


----------



## tiwas

Oh, and here's validation.


----------



## SManocchio

I have my P4 630 running at 4.2Ghz as we speak. Its running 2 instances of prime 95...i'll post some results and a cpu-z verification tomorow after it runs longer.

Its all on air at 1.45 Vcore














I think i got a freak chip or somethin, Im gettin close to the 65nm chips.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiwas*

As promised in my last post, here's my 4.6GHz proof (yeah, I know it's "only" 4597MHz, but this is as far as I'm going to take it this time round). Temps are getting close to being a problem, and my vdrop is now getting pretty large. BIOS vcore is set to 1.63, shows up as 1.58 idle (40-44 degrees) and drops down to 1.5 full load (60-62 degrees). I'm not going to fry my cpu in an idle state just to get a couple more MHz









CPU-Z proof

So...what do you guys think??

Cheers!


*cough* lol *cough*


----------



## extrinsicdin

Pentium D 930 Lapped On Air @ 4.5Ghz, Prime95 Ran for about 10 hours
Ambient 23c , Idle 39c ,Load 55c & vcore 1.5 only cause asus boards droop
Proof:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=112400


----------



## tiwas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *extrinsicdin*

Pentium D 930 Lapped On Air @ 4.5Ghz, Prime95 Ran for about 10 hours
Ambient 23c , Idle 39c ,Load 55c & vcore 1.5 only cause ausu boards droop
Proof:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=112400


Damn, that's sweet!

I just hit 4.66GHz on water - no lapping.


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Adeoliver

PD 940 C1 3.2

OCed= 16x multi @ 4.519ghz

Vcore=1.39

XMS2 C4pro 1-1 with FSB 4-3-3-4 timings 2.10-vdimm

This is no where near the max but its a nice clock speed for just about anything.

The second core popped an error early off, so I upped the Vcore 1 notch and let the other core prime which is about 6 hours ahead of the other prime.










PD 940 C1 3.2

OCed= 12x multi @ 4.205ghz

Vcore= 1.37

XMS2 C4pro 1-1 4-4-4-12 timings 1.90-vdimm

Prime was around 8 hours on both


----------



## firefox is awesome

Here is my Celeron D 341 2.93 at 3.5.


----------



## tiwas

Damn, that's a sweet OC! How'd you manage to get it that high on such little vcore???


----------



## Villainstone

Well I am a happy new comer http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=112660
EDIT: I just added a screen shot of my desktop...6 hrs huh...how about 19 hours lol?


----------



## firefox is awesome

I think you need Prime 95 for at least 6hrs. as well as a validated cpu-z screenshot


----------



## supraholic

I need some quick clarification, if I use OCCT I need two instances running for the two hours(as I have a HT'ing 630)?

I'm 5 hours into an overnight OCCT torture test, but is this all wasted time if I have just one instance of OCCT running?


----------



## tiwas

Yup. You need one for each core, or two if you have HT enabled. Go for stress prime - it will automatically test all cores for you


----------



## supraholic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiwas*
Yup. You need one for each core, or two if you have HT enabled. Go for stress prime - it will automatically test all cores for you









Thanks for the reply. I was already 5 hours in to the OCCT torture test, so I didnt want to close OCCT just to open two instances of SP. But I did launch one instance of SP to run simultaneously with OCCT.

OCCT=15 hours and counting
SP=9.5 hours and counting

Still running from overnight, I've been browsing the internet and uploading with filezilla at the same time









edit: yes, Im well aware of the NB temp. let's just say I wouldnt be sad to see it go.


----------



## Ictinike

P4 3.0GHz Prescott @ 3.6GHz - 1.5v VCore

I ran SP2004 `Orthos` beta for 9 hours to stress both cores of the HT as you can see by the attached image and 100% load in Taskmanager.


----------



## supraholic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*

P4 3.0GHz Prescott @ 3.6GHz - 1.5v VCore

I ran SP2004 `Orthos` beta for 9 hours to stress both cores of the HT as you can see by the attached image and 100% load in Taskmanager.


Hey, what theme, or program, are you using for the start menu, quick launch etc.? Also, how do you change the menu bar opacity?

I didnt want to post a sidebar question in this thread, but apparently I cant send PM's to regular members.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supraholic*

Hey, what theme, or program, are you using for the start menu, quick launch etc.? Also, how do you change the menu bar opacity?

I didnt want to post a sidebar question in this thread, but apparently I cant send PM's to regular members.










As well I couldn't send you a PM myself









I use WindowBlinds from StarDock for my themes. Many don't like it and say it uses too much resources but I own the full ObjectDesktop package for a few years now and it's never done me wrong.

Many, many themes and widgets are found on www.wincustomize.com as well.

Cheers!

--Ict


----------



## tiwas

Oh, well...seems my E6600 hit a really hard wall at 380MHz, and voltage doesn't fix it







/ Guess I'll buy a later stepping when they become available to see if I can pass [email protected], or if I can step down to 8x in order to utilize my memory to the max.

Here's a screenshot and proof.


----------



## Ropey

I thought this was a fine bit of work for the cheap. P4 630 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## steffche

Intel 640 3.2Ghz running at 4.14Ghz ......Prime95 has run for over 6 hours with no errors. I don't have any screen shots, but will work on some tonight.


----------



## steffche

I finally did it....see pics attached...

I still reckon I can squeeze another .600Mhz to get to 4.2!!!


----------



## jcharlesr75

ok i think i got it. These are my results as of today, i awaiting some advice on how to tweak my memory settings to try and get the big 4.0!


----------



## naturalite

Hopefully my screen shot has all the info needed.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I screwed up, here is the correct sceenies for my 4Ghz.......


----------



## naturalite

E6400
380X8=3040
7h33m of dual prime


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Processor Model: C2D E6600
CPU Clock Speed:3.33 Ghz
CPU Bus Speed:1479 Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting:x9
CPU Core Model: Conroe
CPU Voltage: 1.48v
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-S3
Cooling: Stock
Dividers: 4:5 (925Mhz)
Stepping/Revision: B2


----------



## cgrado

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=125095
http://rigshowcase.com/img/293LTY9V/6836.jpg
my mild OC, more to come.


----------



## Mister Crowley

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
3.8Ghz
1692Mhz Fsb
9x Multi
Conroe
1.6125
Asus P5W DH DL
Swiftech Loop with Apogee w/b

The machine has been running these settings for about a month. Both cores stressed overnight.

Cpu temp readings have gradually gotten lower over time. It doesn't make any sense, but they have, by about 10-15c during two core load


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

Model: E6300
Core: Allendale
FSB: 365 (in BIOS) x 7 = 2555MHz
VCore: 1.300 (in BIOS)
VDimm: 2.0V
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Stability: 10H+ Prime Stable
Cooling: Stock

Screenshots:



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=127127


----------



## gohandbz88

This is the best I can get for my CPU.


----------



## Liyana

Just wondering why the lack of interest in this thread . Maybe its because the stability tests are too long ? Perhaps the rule could be revised and put in some really torturous tests but a lesser time to prove stability ? was thinking of posting but the 2 hours OCCT or 6 hours orthos / dual prime was putting me off to post though but thats just my opinion and I mean no offence at all


----------



## cgrado

no, the lack of interest is that people only OC once per setup. the long stability tests are needed to show long term stability.


----------



## Liyana

true but it puts many people off imo....


----------



## Adeoliver

Only those that cant achieve the required proof, or those that simply dont care. Ive done alot of stability tests on many differant CPU's and rigs but realy had no reason to post here. And to be honest there for awhile I figured my results were not worth posting in this section.


----------



## Radeon915

Just a quick question, how can I run 2 instances of OCCT? I tried copying everything to another folder and run them at the same time, but that didn't work.. or will 1 instance suffice?

I prefer running Prime95 but 6 hours is way too long for me..


----------



## The_Manual

Run Orthos









Runs two instances of Prime in one window









Thread should be updated Thursday


----------



## v!p3r^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trippen Out* 
ya baby i got it stable.. thanks to everyone who helped out.. ive reached my goal

temps idle are about 38-41
loaded 48-54
i did add a +3 to the temps on mbm5

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=78002

if this isnt the info need for a confirmed oc let me know what im missing

wow, unreal!!


----------



## Radeon915

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Manual*


Run Orthos









Runs two instances of Prime in one window









Thread should be updated Thursday










ok.. but I can't run it 6 hours straight.. 2 hours is just possible.. otherwise I'll die of boredom


----------



## cgrado

it's called sleeping. you start prime95 and let it run while you sleep, and when you wake up if it's good, you're good, if not, o well.


----------



## Radeon915

my pc is in my room.. and the fans are kind of noisy.. otherwise I would've done that long ago ofcourse









But well, do i also have to run Orthos dual?
And wich test do I choose? I'm now running 'stress CPU with Gromac's core'


----------



## Radeon915

Hey all,

I forced myself to use Orthos for 6 hours long.. but well, I pulled it off, and I'm officially stable









so, is this enough?








http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3872052
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3872053

and a CPU-Z validation file: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=134623


----------



## |2acerX|

Cooling
Thermaltake Amor + stock fans + 2 additional 120mm Fans
Thermaltake Bigwater SE Water Cooling

Load Temp = 52
Idle Temp = 38
10 Hours, 35 Mins

2.4Ghz to 3.57Ghz


----------



## Beta-guy

A friend of mine overclock my system but once I get the quad core I'll be overclocking it myself...
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=127322

I have the E6400
Muskin 6400 Green RAM
and the P5B deluxe with WIFI/AP MOBO
for cooling I got the Zalman 9500AT CPU fan, and under a heavy load it runs at 51C my room is 21.6C
I ran Prime95 (4 instances) on my CPU for more then 6 hours and it runs beautifully


----------



## Fons

Xtremesystems has way higher clocks and they say that theirs aren't the highest, Come on' guys lets step up and beat them.

The highest clock I've seen there is 7.2 Ghz


----------



## MADMAX22

hey can we run the dual core orthos beta, it runs on both cores with out having to run 2 of them, i didnt see it anywhere in here unless i missed it, did it the other night and it stresses both to 100% (temps agreed with load)


----------



## cgrado

alright, my stable OC finally.
cpu-z validation


----------



## Witchfire

Processor Model: Intel E6600 2.4GHz
CPU Clock Speed: 3600Mhz
CPU Bus Speed: 1600Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 9
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo (Conroe)
CPU Voltage: 1.47v
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-S3
Cooling: Custom DD watercooling 
Dividers: 1:1
Stepping/Revision: L628A919
SuperPI result (1M) - 14.359 sec


----------



## digitalh3lix

impressive.


----------



## Taeric

Database updated except for posts 147 (could not view photos, possibly because of my work computer...will try again from home) and 148 (need screen shot of multithreaded stress test; attached screen shot shows only once instance of Prime95).


----------



## Dman

mine 6300 @ 3.15ghz


----------



## |2acerX|

??? i'm not sure.... it's a image link to Putfile...
if there is still an issue i can repost it if it's not too late...

sorry for the trouble...


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|2acerX|* 
??? i'm not sure.... it's a image link to Putfile...
if there is still an issue i can repost it if it's not too late...

sorry for the trouble...

It's never too late. My work server just tends to block out some things that are otherwise normally visible. If your other post shows fine on your screen, I can almost certainly view it from home and will make the appropriate updates from there.

Edit: It was definitely my work server's issue. For the next update - 2.4 Prescott, 3586 MHz, 797 MHz FSB.


----------



## hiwa

Attachment 35365 Attachment 35366

Attachment 35381Attachment 35382Attachment 35383Attachment 35384


----------



## MADMAX22

well here it is so far 3840 (480x8), not to bad for an e6400 i think
this is on my machIIgt with my gskill ddr2 800 2x1gb (like this ram)


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiwa* 
Attachment 35365 Attachment 35366

Attachment 35381Attachment 35382Attachment 35383Attachment 35384

Please see the first post in this thread for submission standards and upload a screen shot of a valid stability test for inclusion in this databse. Thanks.


----------



## Grimuri

this is my first OC on the ASRock P4i65G board.

i'm running SuperPi to verify stability but here's my cpu-z verification.

i'll just re-edit this post when stability check is done.


----------



## SpaceCat

my first OC finaly stable
after 3 days of trying i found the magic numbers
cpu 4206mhz vcore 1,500
ram 840mhz v.2,2

still not satisfied i would like that ram to go higer
is my ram crap ore should i just keep trying with other timings?
timings i have tryed at 940mhz are 4-4-4-12-4 / 5-5-5-15-5 / 5-6-6-18-5
more voltage dos not seam to doo any good ither
any tips?


----------



## steffche

Are you using a divider by 1.66 for your memory?

What sort of temps are you getting with a 1.5v CPU voltage?


----------



## SpaceCat

(edit)

my bios shows me the mhz for the ram straight away ass i clock upp
dont know if this is the case in other boards (guess its not or u wouldnt asked i guess)
so about the divider i have no clue

cpu 1,500 is what i set it to in bios, zpu-z shows 1,440-1,488
the temp im getting Idle is 20c, at full load it is 42c going upp to 45c after some hours.


----------



## swayne

the manual whith his infinate wisdom has the lowest overclcok


----------



## The Argosy

edit #2: Figured out a couple things with some help. I feel pretty good about where I'm at right now (3.4) with the small cooler I have (not too much better than stock).

edit #3: I'm on 3.6 now with a Big Typhoon. Attached.


----------



## The_Manual

Just to compensate, and remove my lowest overclock









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=140951


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

I'm back with a new OC on my Pentium D 940! http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=142277


----------



## CL3P20

Heres my screenies.Attachment 36332Attachment 36333

Updated sig has the link to the cpuZ also. Prime for 48hrs, both cores,no errors. 14.1sec SuperPi

460mhz FSB, 1:1 ratio
RAM- 2.3v, 4-5-4-15-4
all mobo voltages at auto
PCI-e freq- 113mhz

cpu idle- 37c
" " load- 51c


----------



## Toonboy

Hi all ,just thought i`d post my first overclock. I know it`s nothing special but i just wanted a decent boost to my system that i can run 24/7 with descent temps. Any comments appreciated. Also have my Gpu overclocked at 599/1660 with temps of mid 50`s Celcius at load.


----------



## Stephant

Well, although it's not many. But i did it for the 1st time.


----------



## jcharlesr75

This is my latest overclock on my P-D 930 after lapping CPU and BT. I have also added a Silverstone FM-121 to the cooler. My newest loaded temps are approx 2-3C lower than speedfan temp in screenie. Im afraid to add any more voltage to the proc as im getting very close to the 1.4V limit.


----------



## linh1987

My first 1Ghz OCed, from 2.4Ghz to 3.6Ghz on stock HSF, didn't raise vcore.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=148035
edited: just a question: I set vcore in bios to 1.4V, but with full load the vcore go around in range of 1.33-1.37V. Is it normal?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

423x9 = 3805MHz @ 1.525vcore / [email protected]


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linh1987* 
My first 1Ghz OCed, from 2.4Ghz to 3.6Ghz on stock HSF, didn't raise vcore.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=148035
edited: just a question: I set vcore in bios to 1.4V, but with full load the vcore go around in range of 1.33-1.37V. Is it normal?

You'll need to post verification that the OC is stable. Please see the first post in the thread for more info.

Yes, it is typical to see some vcore droop under full load. Many boards with this issue can be volt modded to reduce the magnitude of the droop, but that requires some very delicate soldering.


----------



## shajbot

CPU: Intel P4 3.0E E0 Stepping 3.0Ghz stock @ 3.6001Ghz
Mobo: ASUS P4P800E-Deluxe
RAM: 1GB DDR Corsair Premium RAM dualchannel
Vcore: 1.400v
Vdimm: 2.65v

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=153388 << CPUZ Validation

14 hours, 2 Prime instances, 1 OCCT no errors!


----------



## ckp64

Processor Model - *Intel Core 2 Duo E6300* Retail
CPU Clock Speed - *3.4ghz* (3402mhz)
CPU Bus Speed - *486mhz*
CPU Multiplier Setting - *X7*
CPU Core Model - *"Allendale"* (technically is a Conroe with 2MB of 4MB L2 disabled)
CPU Voltage - *1.400V*
Motherboard - *Asus P5B Deluxe*
Cooling - *Big Typhoon* + FM121 110CFM
Dividers - *1:1*
Stepping/Revision - *L625A796 B2*
SuperPI result (1M) - 17.000s

CPU-Z Validation - E6300 @ 3.4ghz










I could easily go higher, but my temps are getting too high.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

My first overclock, Didnt fiddle with any voltage just upped the FSB. Not amazing but bearing in mind im running air...

Proc Model - P4 3.20GHz skt478
Processor Model CPU Clock Speed -stock 3.2 -> 3619.7MHz
CPU Bus Speed - 226.2
CPU Multiplier Setting - x16
CPU Core Model - Prescott

2x Prime 95 - Large FFT
2x Memtest - both were on 1000.1% But i forgot it didnt show after you end it

CPU-Z validation

Tests Run

Idle 32C
100% Load - 44C


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
CPU: Intel P4 3.0E E0 Stepping 3.0Ghz stock @ 3.6001Ghz
Mobo: ASUS P4P800E-Deluxe
RAM: 1GB DDR Corsair Premium RAM dualchannel
Vcore: 1.400v
Vdimm: 2.65v

14 hours, 2 Prime instances, 1 OCCT no errors!


Please post up a validated CPU-Z link/screenshot, and I'll add you to the database.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taeric* 
Please post up a validated CPU-Z link/screenshot, and I'll add you to the database.









Added.


----------



## DangerDaz

This is my first overclock, got my QX6700 to 3.07GHZ, not the best overclock but it'll do for me.


----------



## Swamp_Man




----------



## Perry

Woohoo!










Proof that you -can- overclock on a board with no options!

Additional information:
CPU Voltage - Stock (1.32)
Motherboard - Asus P5PE-VM
Cooling - OCZ Tempest w/92mm fan, 80mm window fan

***EDIT*** Uh oh...was I supposed to have CPU-Z open in the first shot showing the Prime95 results?


----------



## Farwalker

Processor Model: e6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3.6GHz
CPU Bus Speed: 400MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 9
CPU Core Model: Conroe
CPU Voltage: 1.450v
Motherboard: eVGA NF68 (680i)
Cooling: Thermaltake SI-128 (air cooling)
Dividers: ram at stock speed
Stepping/Revision: L628B368
SuperPI result (1M) - 14s

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=145562


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perry* 
Woohoo!









Proof that you -can- overclock on a board with no options!

Additional information:
CPU Voltage - Stock (1.32)
Motherboard - Asus P5PE-VM
Cooling - OCZ Tempest w/92mm fan, 80mm window fan

***EDIT*** Uh oh...was I supposed to have CPU-Z open in the first shot showing the Prime95 results?

Nice OC.







Please do have at least the main tab of CPU-Z open with the stress test windows for documentation purposes.


----------



## TheEddie

I am going to have to take the top spot today.. When I get home I guess

3.5ghz on an e6300 @ 1.488v


----------



## ckp64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
I am going to have to take the top spot today.. When I get home I guess

3.5ghz on an e6300 @ 1.488v









Nooo, my #1 spot







.
Oh well, congrats!


----------



## TheEddie

I call the #1 spot!


----------



## Perry

I thought I posted this earlier...

Again, no problems however once I get my new power supply I may be able to push it a bit higher. According to Intel the voltage core on an 805 is between 1.27 and 1.4 and I don't recall ever seeing the voltage go above 1.35. I'd love to be able to get it up to 3.6Ghz.

Unfortunately I won't be getting it until July. Anyway, here you go...


----------



## dpawl31

Hey guys just realized there is a main thread and a discussion thread, oops! lol.

Anyway, here are my specs:
Processor Model: Pentium D 820
CPU Clock Speed: 3.5Ghz
CPU Bus Speed: 400Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 14
CPU Core Model: SmithField
CPU Voltage: 1.3v BIOS, 1.26v idle, 1.15v harsh load
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI 650i
Cooling: AC Freezer 7 Pro (installed backwards, hits heatsink, constantly adds to case ambient temp! will fix soon and push higher) 3 80mm fans, PSU w/intake and exhaust, and RAM Thermal Convection Spreaders
Dividers: 5:8 Ram @ 400Mhz
Temps(IDLE/LOAD): 36C/56C-57C

CPUZ VERIFICATION


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159045


----------



## cgrado

Processor Model: Intel P4 550
CPU Clock Speed: 3926mhz-2927mhz
CPU Bus Speed: 231mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: x17
CPU Core Model: Prescott
CPU Voltage: 1.42v
Motherboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
Cooling: Thermaltake Big Typhoon w/ SS FM121

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=159282


----------



## ckp64

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Retail
CPU Clock Speed - 3.5ghz (3500mhz)
CPU Bus Speed - 500mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - X7
CPU Core Model - "Allendale"
CPU Voltage - 1.4750V
Motherboard - Asus P5B Deluxe
Cooling - Big Typhoon + FM121 110CFM
Dividers - 1:1
Stepping/Revision - L625A796 B2
SuperPI result (1M) - 16.547s

CPU-Z Validation - E6300 @ 3.50ghz










Temps got up to 67C, so I'm gonna need better cooling







.


----------



## Atlas101

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
CPU Clock Speed - 3.5ghz
CPU Bus Speed - 500mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - X7
CPU Core Model - Conroe
CPU Voltage - 1.435V
Motherboard - Asus P5B Deluxe
Cooling - Swiftech Ultra H20
Dividers - 1:1

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=161383

How do I add a pic without it being over the alloted space for a .bmp?
I take a screenshot and its 5 megs!


----------



## im_not_an_artard

heres my screenie, ill validate at 12hrs, or w/e it is when i wake up, stable prime to officially send in my score

Processor Model - e6300
CPU Clock Speed - 3604mhz
CPU Bus Speed - 515mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - x7
CPU Core Model - Allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.432
Motherboard - Asus P5B Deluxe/Wifi
Cooling - Standard Stinger Custom WC
Dividers - 1:1
Stepping/Revision - 32B
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 - 16.2 (about)

ill fix this all in the mornin its bout 11:30, ill go to bed who knows when, then fix this up if its stable

Edit: oh and for the #1 guy in the excel document, is proc is listed as *LFA* (not LGA) 775

this'll be sweet, if this is stable, i claim the #1 SPOT! my overall goal is 3.72 (100%) but that's gonna be hard to pull off

Edit: changed screenie, 7hrs prime stable, goin to get validation now

validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=164035

TIME TO UPDATE THE #1 OC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im very very happy now, and im tryin to go further!

i put the 3.72ghz stuff in my other OC thread, heres the 3.65

Processor Model - e6300
CPU Clock Speed - 3655mhz
CPU Bus Speed - 522mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - x7
CPU Core Model - Allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.448v max
Motherboard - Asus P5B Deluxe/Wifi
Cooling - Standard Stinger Custom WC
Dividers - 1:1
Stepping/Revision - 32B
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 - 15.938

look at second screenie
hope its Stable!!

STABLE - look at second screenie

cpu-z validation - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=164291


----------



## MADMAX22

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
CPU Clock Speed - 3.55ghz
CPU Bus Speed - 395mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - X9
CPU Core Model - allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.54V
Motherboard - biostar 965pt
Cooling - mach II gt
Dividers - 3/4

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=167752


----------



## IIowa

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=169787


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=169787


Please read the instructions in the first post of this thread and provide all of the required information.


----------



## donkru

p4m 1.8
2624Mhz
220FSB
12(i can't put it hiegher, speedstep i guess)
Northwood
1.6v
P4S800D-X
Thermal Take BigWater SE, Lapped
1:1
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=171272


----------



## SgtNick

Nice oc's, but how did you get around the locked multi on c2d procs?


----------



## MADMAX22

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
CPU Clock Speed - 3.96ghz
CPU Bus Speed - 441mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - X9
CPU Core Model - allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.55V
Motherboard - biostar 965pt
Cooling - mach II gt
Dividers - 1:1

well i did a little over 2 hours of occt which isnt the best probably but it did that, ill run some orthos again later and add that pic here when i get it










validation http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=172001


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
CPU Clock Speed - 3375.0 Mhz
CPU Bus Speed - 375 Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - X9
CPU Core Model - allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.45V
Motherboard - Evga 680i

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=172332


----------



## henrys

Processor Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU Voltage : 1.42X V (set in bios)
Cooling : Noctua NH-U12F
Stepping/Revision: L627A503
SuperPi 1M: 17 seconds

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=172505


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


heres the http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php


I hate to nitpick, but you left the ID off the validation link. Please fix that so I can up your leading OC.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtNick*


Nice oc's, but how did you get around the locked multi on c2d procs?


Your post does not include all of the necessary info per the first post in this thread. Please update it if you want to be included in the database.

Also, the multis on all C2Ds can be lowered if the motherboard supports it.


----------



## MADMAX22

ok i fixed it Taeric, thanks


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

here's the cpuz validation

OMG i forgot to save my screen shot!!!!!!!!! I don't wanna run orthos again SOB!


----------



## Intervention

3.5Ghz XBX2 1.3875 vcore

Just starting to OC this beast.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=175705

Attachment 43072

Edit + off topic
LOL, I'm 37H 13m 37s stable, I guess I'm 1337?


----------



## Visions666

E6300 / Asus P5B-DLX / Ocz PC2-6400 Plat Rev. 2
1.51vcore / 1.55 vmch / 1.60 SB / 1.40 fsb

will test lower voltages except vcore later on










http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=177781


----------



## redhat_ownage

wow lots of core 2's
ran through a 3dmark floging at 4ghz i guess im uber stable dident know my 9800 had the power to to this








the 4.3ghz validation is in my sig


----------



## jasonck08

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
CPU Clock Speed - 3.2Ghz
CPU Bus Speed - 356
CPU Multiplier Setting - X9
CPU Core Model - allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.45V
Motherboard - Gigabyte DS3p
Cooling - Tuniq Tower 120
Dividers - 1:1

CPU-Z validation link: 3.2Ghz


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visions666* 
E6300 / Asus P5B-DLX / Ocz PC2-6400 Plat Rev. 2
1.51vcore / 1.55 vmch / 1.60 SB / 1.40 fsb

will test lower voltages except vcore later on


Please post the CPU-Z validation link or validation screenshot for inclusion in the database.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
wow lots of core 2's
ran through a 3dmark floging at 4ghz i guess im uber stable dident know my 9800 had the power to to this

the 4.3ghz validation is in my sig

You'll need to run stability testing and post screen shots in order to be included in the database.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasonck08* 
Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
CPU Clock Speed - 3.2Ghz
CPU Bus Speed - 356
CPU Multiplier Setting - X9
CPU Core Model - allendale
CPU Voltage - 1.45V
Motherboard - Gigabyte DS3p
Cooling - Tuniq Tower 120
Dividers - 1:1

Will post screenshots etc later.

I can include you once the appropriate screenies are posted.


----------



## Jay1ty0

here goez my 3.6GHZ overclock








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=177739


----------



## donkru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donkru* 
p4m 1.8
2624Mhz
220FSB
12(i can't put it hiegher, speedstep i guess)
Northwood
1.6v
P4S800D-X
Thermal Take BigWater SE, Lapped
1:1
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=171272

did i miss something?


----------



## jasonck08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taeric* 
I can include you once the appropriate screenies are posted.

Done!







Check my post on the previous page...


----------



## lohoutlaw

According to the first post, it says i have to run 2 instances of Orthos. I was under the impression that Orthos already runs 2 instances ((1 for each core))

*Orthos tested for 10hrs 38sec.*
Voltage as follows:
CPU core 1.38125
CPU FSB 1.50
Memory 1.975
Nforce SPP Auto
HT nForce SPP<->MCP 1.55
Core speed 3403.1mhz
Multi 9
Buss speed 376.1
Rated FSB 1512.5
*CPU'z Link in my signature.*

Hope i didn't miss some thing?


----------



## 021411

E4300 and Bad Axe 2 stable at 3.2 GHz.

Did the bare minimum to post but I have gone as long as 11 hours 35 minutes on Orthos and 8 hours on OCCT. No screenshots of those unfortunately.

6 hours Orthos stable.

CPU-Z Validation
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178094




Edit to add: Currently stabilizing 3.3 GHz. Will update.

Update..

Currently have it 6 hours Orthos stable at 3.3 GHz. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=178455


----------



## alexisd

Here is mine.10 hrs orthos.
6700 ES @ 3.52
x 10 multy

And link=http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178239


----------



## RAGEous

Here's my overclock:

E6600 @ 3420(9x380) in an ABIT AB9 Pro.

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178768

Stability screen shot:


----------



## Kostasls

my OC : orthos stable 12h

14.781s / Abit quad GT / xeon 3060 @3.420 / Gskill HZ @ 4-4-4-8 [4:5] / Scythe Infinity
Vcore: 1.4450v
DDR2: 2,3v
MCHI1.25: 1.50v
ICHIO1.5: 1.55v
CPUVTT: 1.40v
ICHI: 1.10v


Cpu-Z Validation


----------



## dpawl31

Yay... too bad RAM is giving me problems, probably RMA. But I Orthos'd with one stick of 512 (ouch) to get my stable OC updated.

Please update my OC in the list!







Thanks Manual.

21+ Hours stable... no point going longer









**EDIT**
Got it stable with both sticks of RAM, BIOS being fluky and wouldn't allow manual vdimm? AUTO worked fine. Odd. New pic & validation in sig as well.
(New one is 7 hour one, but plenty to prove stability!)

Please update!


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

Ok I actually have a screen shot now so here it is.

Validation


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
here goez my 3.6GHZ overclock








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=177739

Please review the first post of the thread and include all of the required info in order to be included in the database.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donkru* 
did i miss something?

No, you included everything; your entry was just overlooked. It's added now. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## dave24

Here`s mine,still testing


----------



## spud

fsb 430
multi x 8
cpu 1.47v
mch 1.85 (max)
timings 5-6-6-18
divider 4:3
temps idle- 30 load-44


----------



## henrys

3507MHz with p5b vanilla.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=184252


----------



## MADMAX22

VALIDATION

well heres my E6600 28A at 3960
cellshock memory2x1gb
quadgt
B08 bios
machIIgt about -50c evap head temp under load


----------



## manyu882

1. Intel pentium M 740
2. 2.01Ghz
3. 161.4
4. x13
5. 1.356v
6. Mobile IntelÂ® 915GM/PM/GMS & 910GML Express Chipset Family
7. Air cooled, Laptop
8. What are dividers?
9. 8/C0



10. [img=http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3433/oc2ff4.th.jpg]

btw, using clockgen to clock. cos bios don't have clocking function


----------



## trendy

FSB: 424Mhz
Multi: x8
vcore: 1.38 (1.312 w/ vdroop)
Stock Speed: 2.4
Current: 3.4

Orthos run time: 12 hours

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=186909

Validation from CPUZ.

And here's the screenshot. The temps were the highest I saw, ran Orthos of 12 hours, and you can see in the CPUZ screen, the weird ass vdroop. . . It's stable though, can't complain. .


----------



## wongb18c

E6600 3.0Ghz at 1.344V vcore

Heh... yea I know, I don't want to hear it.


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
VALIDATION

well heres my E6600 28A at 3960
cellshock memory2x1gb
quadgt
B08 bios
machIIgt about -50c evap head temp under load









Your attached image appears to be goofed, at least on my system. Please check that and fix as necessary. Thanks.


----------



## MADMAX22

ahh the stupid image shack is messing up, its there now, i tried to attach it but i keep getting the data base error so hopefully itll be there next time that you take a look


----------



## trendy

New milestone for me, 3.6ghz!









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=188304 ---> validation from CPUZ.

Screenshot attached.

Went really smooth, except that my temps started jumping to around 65C after the sun came up (my room gets direct sun all day, bad placement) and the temp in here went through the roof lol.

Edit: Can't remember if I had to have vcore stated, but it's at 1.475 in the bios, and CPUZ seems to not want to detect that. Speedfan did a better job of reading it, if I need a screenshot of that, let me know.


----------



## WaterBoy

Here it is 3.57 on stock voltage.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=192628 ----validated from CPU-Z site

Superpi and cpuz screen shot
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...Screen02-2.jpg


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaterBoy* 
Here it is 3.57 on stock voltage.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=192628 ----validated from CPU-Z site

Superpi and cpuz screen shot
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h4...Screen02-2.jpg

Please see the first post in the thread and provide all of the required info in order to be added to the database.


----------



## The_Manual

Update:
Due to new System and Micro-Processor cooling abilities the clock speed obtained by the E6600 has increased









Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (2400MHz)

Overclocked Settings

Clock Speed: ~3604MHz
QDR Speed: ~1602MHz
CPU Voltage (Vcore): ~1.5125v

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=190338

Working on 4.0GHz stability. The thermal paste has not fully set (200 hours approximate setting in time). I have yet to install the "Secondary Cooling Array", once that is in motion the thermal status of the chip will decrease below that of the current status, therefore permitting the increasment of voltage to enable a 4.0GHz operating level.


----------



## ericeod

I've got an E6600, week 49G running at 360 FSB @ 3.24GHz. nothing earth shattering but it is running on 1.21v (drops to 1.19v with vdroop). At idle the cores are running at 20/23°C and 37/40°C 18 hrs Orthos. The ambient temp is 78°F.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=193394

E6600 Stepping 6/Revision B2
1.21v
3.24GHz
360 FSB x 9
2GB G.Skill 6400CL4D DDRII 800
9/10 memory Divider
EVGA 680i rev. A1
Apogee GT Extreme with MCW30 NB/ Koolance CH05 SB cooler


----------



## ckp64

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Retail
CPU Clock Speed - 3.6ghz (3600mhz)
CPU Bus Speed - 450mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting - X8
CPU Core Model - Conroe
CPU Voltage - 1.5750V
Motherboard - Asus P5B Deluxe
Cooling - Big Typhoon + FM121 110CFM
Dividers - 1:1
Stepping/Revision - L645G573 B2
SuperPI result (1M) - 14.672s

CPU-Z Validation - E6420 @ 3.60ghz

Screen shots are attached.


----------



## MADMAX22

a little improvement over the quadgt for stable oc, only about 3% or so but figured i would throw it up anyways
DFI-965-S bios 4-24
E6600 28A @ 505x8 4040mhz 1.55vcore underload
cellshcok 2x1gb 1:1 4-4-4-9
Mach II GT cpu cooling
NB cooled ES 2
validation

orthos doesnt recognize the mutli change so it still thinks its at 9 multi, cpuz is correct with the cpu speed


----------



## Taeric

Updated. We not have 100 verified stable overclocks.


----------



## NCspecV81

My results so far - stepping/week is L709A. Anyone think my PSU could cause a threat? I'm not really happy with the voltages on the rails according to PC Probe II

updated - E6420 stepping L709A - 3.4ghz stable @ 1.41v - going to try and knock it down a few more volts and see if it passes 6hrs atleast.

*update*

E6420 L709A 3.4ghz @ 1.36v

woooooooo hoo! E6420 @ 3.5ghz 1.41vcore!


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Well, I managed to get a stable overclock @ 3.15 GHz using my E6300, but I would love for it to go further. Problem is it caps off at 3.15, and beyond that, regardless of voltage of memory settings, it isn't stable beyond that. Tried lowering the voltage, raising the voltage (in fact it will hang if I load Windows when vcore is less than 1.5125 @ 3.15). I think this is just going to be as good as it gets. Hell, this new system beats the crap out of my old system, so either way I guess I have nothing to complain about.

Hmm, CPU-Z says that my voltage is lower than what I put in through the BIOS, but if that's correct than cool.


----------



## Kimon

Finally am posting an overclock on here. I've been meaning to for ages. 
Here's my info :

Core 2 Duo E4300 week 5B (07)
2.83ghz clock speed
314.8mhz bus speed
9x multiplier
Allendale
1.37 with vdroop at load (1.4125 in BIOS)
Asus P5B Vanilla Vmodded
Tuniq Tower 120 with stock fan
1:1 FSB: DRAM
Stepping/Revision





http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=204074

Edit: woot 0.5k post.


----------



## P.Johnston

E4300
Q641A
1.8GHz @ 299 x 9 (2.7GHz) on ASUS P5LD2 v2.0 945P mobo.
42C Idle
79-81C Max (TAT Load)

I cannot push this cpu ONE STEP FASTER! I've tried everything!

Zalman 7000A-Cu doesn't seem to cut it (judging by max temp), though the chip is stable and happy at 80C.

Memory rated at 333 4-4-4-12, running at 299 3-3-4-8.

Screenshots to come...


----------



## off chops

How ya goin ppl. i just got my c2d e6420 to 3.5ghz stable. i was impressed with my 3dmark o6 score. i rekon i got a bit to go still as ive only just got my new asus commando motherboard and im just figuring out whats what. cheers
oh by the way my vid card is a hd2900xt.


----------



## CMH

Processor Model E6420
CPU Clock Speed 3408mhz
CPU Bus Speed 426mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting 8x
CPU Core Model Conroe
CPU week/stepping 52B (L652B397)
CPU Voltage 1.40
Motherboard gigabyte 965P-DS3P
Cooling Thermalright Ultra-120
Dividers 1:1
Stepping/Revision B2
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version 14.985s

I hope thats all the information


----------



## P.Johnston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *P.Johnston*


E4300
Q641A
1.8GHz @ 299 x 9 (2.7GHz) on ASUS P5LD2 v2.0 945P mobo.
42C Idle
79-81C Max (TAT Load)

I cannot push this cpu ONE STEP FASTER! I've tried everything!

Zalman 7000A-Cu doesn't seem to cut it (judging by max temp), though the chip is stable and happy at 80C.

Memory rated at 333 4-4-4-12, running at 299 3-3-4-8.

Screenshots to come...


Fixed the FSB wall issue:

E4300, wk 41
333 x 9 @ stock voltage (1.2-1.3v)
*3.0 GHz*








Yep. Here:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=207548


----------



## DonNiger

P4 640 [email protected] 1,68v http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=208881
P5N-E, watercooling (10c). Sry, no Orthos, its off already and sold.


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DonNiger*


P4 640 [email protected] 1,68v http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=208881

 



Quote:



Originally Posted by *P.Johnston*


Fixed the FSB wall issue:

E4300, wk 41
333 x 9 @ stock voltage (1.2-1.3v)
*3.0 GHz*








Yep. Here:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=207548



Quote:



Originally Posted by *off chops*


How ya goin ppl. i just got my c2d e6420 to 3.5ghz stable. i was impressed with my 3dmark o6 score. i rekon i got a bit to go still as ive only just got my new asus commando motherboard and im just figuring out whats what. cheers
oh by the way my vid card is a hd2900xt.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47*


Well, I managed to get a stable overclock @ 3.15 GHz using my E6300, but I would love for it to go further. Problem is it caps off at 3.15, and beyond that, regardless of voltage of memory settings, it isn't stable beyond that. Tried lowering the voltage, raising the voltage (in fact it will hang if I load Windows when vcore is less than 1.5125 @ 3.15). I think this is just going to be as good as it gets. Hell, this new system beats the crap out of my old system, so either way I guess I have nothing to complain about.

Hmm, CPU-Z says that my voltage is lower than what I put in through the BIOS, but if that's correct than cool.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


My results so far - stepping/week is L709A. Anyone think my PSU could cause a threat? I'm not really happy with the voltages on the rails according to PC Probe II

updated - E6420 stepping L709A - 3.4ghz stable @ 1.41v - going to try and knock it down a few more volts and see if it passes 6hrs atleast.

*update*

E6420 L709A 3.4ghz @ 1.36v

woooooooo hoo! E6420 @ 3.5ghz 1.41vcore!


I am unable to add any of these to the database as they are lacking required info. Please review the submission requirements in the first post of this thread for more info.


----------



## jackaryas

Hey this is what i've got so far :
Intel pentium D [email protected] bus speed 220 multiplier x14
Attachment 50404

However my temps are still really low only 45c full load, can anyone suggest why it just hangs if i go any higher. I am thinking its my cheap mobo (Asus P5VDC-x)


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackaryas*


Hey this is what i've got so far :
Intel pentium D [email protected] bus speed 220 multiplier x14
Attachment 50404

However my temps are still really low only 45c full load, can anyone suggest why it just hangs if i go any higher. I am thinking its my cheap mobo (Asus P5VDC-x)


Please review the submission requirements in the first post of this thread. There is not sufficient info to add you to the database.


----------



## jdPrime

hope this validates my overlock.

Xeon 3060 L631 cpu stock 2.4Ghz running @ 3.15Ghz. I have attached a screenie of cpuz and of orthos.


----------



## P.Johnston

Okay. Reached a new high tonight:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=214580

E4300 at 350 x 9, for 3150MHz or 3.15 GHz.

Week 41.

Memory (PC5400) is running at 438 (875, PC6400+).

Woot!

Need to update the sig now...

-p


----------



## ericeod

Here is an update for my previous OC.
Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3510MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 390
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 9
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L*649G*979
CPU Voltage: 1.345v (1.32v with vdroop)
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A1
Memory: G.Skill CL4D6400-2GBPK 4-4-4-12 1T
Cooling: Swiftech Sys, Apogee GT & NB cooler

SuperPI result (1M): 15.049s

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Regz

Processor Model: Intel E6320
CPU Clock Speed: 3.39GHZ
CPU Bus Speed: 485
CPU Multiplier Setting: 7
CPU Core Model: Conroe
CPU week/stepping: 17A
CPU Voltage: 1.475 in BIOS
Motherboard: DS3
Cooling: Big Typhoon vx120
Dividers: 1/1
Stepping/RevisionL: B2
SuperPI result (1M): 15.697

CPUZ

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=216133

Everything else

http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/4642/untitledzm5.jpg

cheers


----------



## NCspecV81

_Processor Model_ *e6420*
_CPU Clock Speed_ *3.7ghz*
_CPU Bus Speed_ *462.5*
_CPU Multiplier Setting_ *8*
_CPU Core Model_ *Conroe*
_CPU week/stepping_ *L709A*
_CPU Voltage_ *1.52*
_Motherboard_ *P5N32-E SLI 680i*
_Cooling_ *lol! Thermalright SI-128 w/ Delta 150+CFM w/ 8 120mm's*
_Dividers_ *1:1*

screenie down below!


----------



## da9pwnsu

_Processor Model:_*Intel Pentium D 805*
_CPU Clock Speed:_ *4109.18 MHz*
_CPU Bus Speed:_ *821.8 MHz*
_CPU Multiplier Setting:_ *20*
_CPU Core Model:_ *SmithField*
_CPU week/stepping:_ *F.4.7 / Extended: F.4*
_CPU Voltage:_ *1.55*
_Motherboard:_ *Asus P5LD2 Deluxe (0603 Bios)*
_Cooling:_ *Danger Den TDX 775, Bonneville 77' w/ (2) Panaflo, Via Aqua 1300, MCRES-Micro, 1/2" ID 3/4" OD Tubing*
_Dividers:_ *1:1*
_SuperPI 1M Result:_ *35s*

CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=217596

Screenshot:








PC:


----------



## RPIJG

Just a starter.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=217916


----------



## LittlePud

Q6600 G0 (L724A) @ 3.15 GHz (350 FSB)
~1.225 vcore (1.275 set in BIOS)
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme w/ Scythe S-Flex 120 mm


----------



## alexisd

[email protected]
stepping=L720A497,sla9u
multy=x9
cooling=tuniq tower lapped
[email protected]
timmings=4 4 4 10 2T
mobo=p5n32 sli,bios 1203
cpu volt's=1.45


----------



## RPIJG

Processor Model:Intel Pentium D 940
CPU Clock Speed: 4.2GHz
Rated FSB: 1050MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 16
CPU Core Model: Presler
Stepping: 4 rev C1
CPU Voltage: 1.4 in Bios vdroop to 1.352V idle and 1.328V load
Motherboard: EVGA 680i T1, P30 BIOS
Cooling: Ultra ChillTEC Weak ass peltier cooler
Dividers: unlinked RAM manual set at 600MHz

CPU-Z validation shot
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=226008


----------



## ericeod

Here is an update for my previous OC.
Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3510MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 390
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 9
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L*649G*979
CPU Voltage: 1.345v (1.32v with vdroop)
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A1
Memory: G.Skill CL4D6400-2GBPK 4-4-4-12 1T
Cooling: Swiftech Sys, Apogee GT & NB cooler

SuperPI result (1M): 15.049s

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## AzN1337c0d3r

Processor Model: E6420
CPU Clock Speed: 3700 MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 462.5 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: x8
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L703C701 B2
CPU Voltage: 1.65 V
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI
Memory: 2x 1 GB Corsair DDR2 XMS2 PC5400 
Cooling: Thermalright Ultra-120 w/ Thermaltake 2000 RPM 120mm fan
SuperPI result (1M): 14.407s


----------



## Ben the OCer

Here's the results of my new E2140:

*Processor Model:* Pentium Dual Core E2140 1600MHz CPU
*CPU Clock Speed:* 3200MHz
*CPU Bus Speed:* 400MHz (1600MHz FSB)
*CPU Multiplier Setting:* 8
*CPU Core Model:* Allendale with 1MB shared L2 cache
*CPU Voltage:* 1.3v (stock)
*Motherboard:* EVGA 650i Ultra T1 LGA775
*Memory:* Samsung 2x1GB DDR2-667 @ 800MHz 5-5-5-13 timings
*Cooling:* Cooler Master Eclipse (air cooling)
*Dividers:* 1:1
*SuperPI result (1M):* 19.485 seconds
CPU-Z Validation @ 3.2GHz

Yah gotta love a 100% OC on stock voltage!


----------



## jaya77

same as u ben

100% E2140 OC

maybe more....someday

Processor Model: Pentium Dual Core E2140 1600MHz CPU
CPU Clock Speed: 3200MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 400MHz (1600MHz FSB)
CPU Multiplier Setting: 8x
CPU Core Model: Allendale with 1MB shared L2 cache
CPU Voltage: 1.405v (set bios)
Motherboard: Abit AB9 Quad GT
Memory: KingBox 2x1GB DDR2-1066 @ 1200MHz 5-5-5-18 timings
Cooling: Thermaltake V1
Dividers: 2:3
SuperPI result (1M): 18.578 seconds

stabil orthos 7 hour









stabil OCCT 2 hour


----------



## Zeus

*Processor Model:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2400Mhz
*CPU Clock Speed:* 3204MHz
*CPU Bus Speed:* 356MHz (1421MHz FSB)
*CPU Multiplier Setting:* 9
*CPU Core Model:* Conroe L717A
*CPU Voltage:* 1.34375 (BIOS)
*Motherboard:* Gigibyte GA-965P-DS3 Rev 1.3 (F12 BIOS) 
*Memory:* PNY PC5300 1GB (2x512MB) @ 356Mhz 5-6-6-17
*Cooling:* Stock Intel HSF
*Dividers:* 1:1
*SuperPI result (1M):* 16.188 seconds


----------



## real

E6750 2.66 @ 3.20 
1.35:BIOS
1.32:Windows
1.312:[email protected]

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=231061

If someone could varify those temps are correct and PM me i would appreciate it. I have read you need to add 15C to temps if it is a tjunction of 85. and i have also heard that you need to add 15C if its a tjunction of 100 and i cant find a striaght answer. Thanks.


----------



## favianroldan

CPU-Z Database (ID : 233165)
Submitted by favian
Submitted on Thu, 23 Aug 2007 03:32:21 +0200 with CPU-Z 1.40.5

CPU : Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 (*1)
CPU Arch : 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU X6800 @ 2.93GHz
CPU EXT : MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 EM64T
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 32/2 x 32 KB - L2 : 4096 KB
Core : Conroe (65 nm) / Revision : B2
CPUID : 6.F.6 / Extended : 6.F
Freq : 3700.02 MHz (462.5 * 8)
----------------------------------
MB Brand : ASUSTeK Computer INC.
MB Model : P5N32-E SLI
NB : NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI SPP rev A2
SB : NVIDIA 680i SLI MCP rev A2
----------------------------------
RAM Size : 4096 MB
RAM Freq : 578.1 MHz
RAM Type : DDR2-SDRAM Dual Channel
RAM Ratio : 4:5
RAM Timings : 5-5-5-15
----------------------------------
Slot 1 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Crucial Technology
Slot 2 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Crucial Technology
Slot 3 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Crucial Technology
Slot 4 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Crucial Technology


----------



## purdueman

Processor Model: E6750
CPU Clock Speed: 3600MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 450
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 8
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L722A
CPU Voltage: 1.44v (1.487 in BIOS)
Motherboard: Gigabyte P35 DS3R
Memory: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-18 2T 900mhz
Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120
SuperPI result (1M): 14.830s


----------



## real

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
CPU Clock: 3400MHz
CPU Bus: 425MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 8x
CPU Core Model: Conroe!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=237576

Stability Picture attached...


----------



## Kasaris

Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3000MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 333MHz (1333MHz FSB)
CPU Multiplier Setting: 9x
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: 3719A
CPU Voltage: 1.264 (1.275 BIOS)
Motherboard: ASUS PN532-E SLI (1205 Bios)
Memory: 2GB Mushkin 996523 DDR2 XP2-6400 @ 800Mhz 4-4-3-10 2T
Cooling: Zalman 9700LED
Dividers: 5:6
Stepping/Revision: 6/B2
SuperPI result (1M): 17.266 seconds (Checksum 042D66C1)

Orthos Stable: 24h 1m 31s http://www.wideopenwest.com/~kasaris/orthosidle.jpg
CPU-Z Validated http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=237284


----------



## itslogz

*Processor Model:* _E6600 (Lapped)_
*CPU Clock Speed:* _3200 MHZ_
*CPU Bus Speed:* _400_
*CPU Multiplier Setting:* _x8_
*CPU Core Model:* _Conroe_
*CPU week/stepping:* _L646G512_
*CPU Voltage:* _1.450_
*Motherboard:* _Asus-P5B-Plus_
*Cooling:* _ThermalTake Gold ORB (Lapped)_
*Dividers:* _1:1_
*Stepping/Revision:* _6:B2_
*SuperPI result(1M):* _15.9_
*BIOS Version:* _0604_
*Ram Speed/Voltage/Timings:* _[800Mhz/2.25/4-4-4-12]_

*Validation:*
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=246172




And yep its really 3200MHZ, orthos doesnt read the multi right never.

Yep running single channel right now thanks to the AMAZING asus p5b-plus's quality of RAM slots dieing out.


----------



## ericeod

I discovered I had a FSB hole with my motherboard. I couldnt OC FSB from 395 - 408, but at 411 FSB I can run OCCT stable. Running 3.705GHz at 1.4v. My ambient right now is 26Â°C, my idle is 33/36Â° and load is 52/54Â°C.

Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3705MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 411.67
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 9
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L649G979
CPU Voltage: 1.4v (no vdroop)
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A1
Memory: G.Skill CL4D6400-2GBPK 4-4-4-12 2T
Cooling: Swiftech Sys, Apogee GT & NB cooler

SuperPI result (1M): 14.655s

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Zeus

*Processor Model:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2400Mhz
*CPU Clock Speed:* 3402MHz
*CPU Bus Speed:* 378MHz (1512MHz FSB)
*CPU Multiplier Setting:* 9
*CPU Core Model:* Conroe L717A
*CPU Voltage:* 1.45v (BIOS)
*Motherboard:* Gigibyte GA-965P-DS3 Rev 1.3 (F10 BIOS) 
*Memory:* PNY PC6400 1GB (2x512MB) @ 378Mhz 5-5-5-18
*Cooling:* Zalman CNPS9500 LED ([email protected])
*Dividers:* 1:1
*SuperPI result (1M):* 15.203 seconds


----------



## The Vector Kid

I'm proud of this one









Processor Model: e6750
CPU Clock Speed: 3840 MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 480 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 8x
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU Stepping: G0
CPU Voltage: 1.53875v (BIOS)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Rev 1.0
Memory: GSkill 2GBHZ DDR 800 @ 960 MHz 4-4-4-12 2T
Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120 (nothing in my system is lapped)
Dividers: 1:1
SuperPI 1M: 13.766 seconds (Checksum = 5899EED1)

Orthos Small FFTs stable for 6+ hours
CPU-Z Validation Site


----------



## TheDemonIII

Processor Model : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU Clock Speed : 3600Mhz
CPU Bus Speed : 400 Mhz (1600 FSB)
CPU Multiplier Setting : 9x
CPU Core Model : Kentsfield
CPU week/stepping B/g0
CPU Voltage : 1.4375v
Motherboard : XFX nvidia 680i
Cooling : Scythe infinity heatsink + 1 120mm fan
Dividers 1:1
RAM: 2x1gb Corsair Dominator DDR2 800
Stepping/Revision : g0
SuperPI result (1M) - 14.234
Temps: 30-40C idle 68-72 load (ambients range from 15.5C to 26.6C)

24 hours stable!!!









CPU-Z Verification

hopefully now that ive got validation and stress testing i can be in the database.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Processor Model: e6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3600 MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 450 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 8x
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU Stepping: b2
CPU Voltage: 1.425v (BIOS) load 1.34 (SPEEDFAN)
Motherboard: Abit ip35-e bios 12
Memory: GSkill 2GBHZ DDR 800 @ 900 MHz 4-4-4-12 2T
Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120 cpu is lapped
Dividers: 1:1
SuperPI result (1M) - 14.344s


----------



## rHy0

Most of the info below in the pics.
-FPO: L725B020
-Memory: Crucial Ballistix 8500 (cpu-z displays pc2 6400..) @ 740Mhz | 2.25v | 4-4-4-12

- Load temps: Avg. 69C, 69C, 66C, 66C (4 instances prime)








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=243492


----------



## catchafire8800

Im stable at 3.10


----------



## Saito

Nothing special Q6600 g0 @ 3GHz


----------



## Hyrules

I`ve got 3.158 Ghz Q6600 on air with Q6600 will probably post a screen soon temp 72 Full load.


----------



## cyrixMII300

Hi everyone. Need a bit of help here. Just oced the E6600 with herebelow results. But either i have grown dumb or kinda slow nowadays. Cant go any higher than this. Anyone got any ideas on what I am doing wrong. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Blackout

would this be a valid OC?



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=246724


----------



## GigaByte

*CPU vcore:* 1.336v on idle and load, 1.350 in BIOS.
*Motherboard:* ASUS P5WDH Deluxe BIOS 2301 w/ vdroop mod
*Cooling:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, 4 case fans, "digital home" metal plate removed from northbridge HS and AS5 used on NB and CPU HS.
*Dividers:* 1:1
*CPU Stepping:* M0
*SuperPI 1M:* 17.703 sec
*Batch #:* Q712A557

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248199


----------



## BTK

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=249515

for full specs look @ my thread

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...e6750-2gb.html


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

*CPU vcore:* 1.352
*Motherboard:* Abit IP35-E
*Cooling:* Stock
*Dividers:* 1:1
*CPU Stepping:* unknown
*SuperPI 1M:* 15.382
*Batch #:* unknown


----------



## myogui

here's mine!

Processor Model: C2D 6320
CPU Clock Speed: 3.115ghz
CPU Bus Speed: 445mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: x7
CPU Core Model: Conroe
CPU week/stepping: rev B2 stepping 2
CPU Voltage: 1.312v
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L F5
Cooling: Scythe Ninja rev b
Dividers: 2
Stepping/Revision: rev B2 stepping 2
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version: 16.422 secs.


----------



## Demonkiller

I got 3,375mhz on auto everything. Stock Intel Cooler!!! No additional cooling.
Anyone Envying me? Only thing helping is 1 window open.
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ocpj7.jpg -Q704A


----------



## cyrixMII300

alright. here is mine finally.

Q6600
Stepping G0
Week 27
CPU Clock Speed 3.6GHz
CPU Volt Stock
CPU Multi 9
FSB 400MHz
Motherboard Asus P5B-E Plus
CPU HSF Thermalright 120 Ultra Extreme

Thats all for now. I will update again once i tinker around with the cpu volts.


----------



## Jkenzie

Processor Model: Q6600
CPU Clock Speed: 4005.3MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 445MHz (1780MHz FSB)
CPU Multiplier Setting: 9x
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Quad
CPU Batch/Pack Date: L731A362 08/22/07
CPU Voltage: 1.55
Motherboard: ASUS P5K Deluxe
Memory: 2GB G.Skil F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ 2.2V
Cooling: Water chilled (not sub-ambient)
Dividers: 1:1
Stepping/Revision: B/GO

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=257662


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Found the FSB hole in my CPU, was between around 310FSB and 340FSB. Ended up with 350x8FSB = 2800MHz. Some benchies and CPUZ below, along with CPUZ validation. As you can see from the CPU-Z screenshots i'm running at 1.32Vcore, any lower and it won't boot. Temperatures are 64C at 100% TAT load and around 55 while doing SuperPI. As you can see, idle temps are around 38C. Overall, I'm very pleased!









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=266764

Stablility pictures coming soon.


----------



## tindolos

CPU: E6600
CPU vcore: 1.425
Motherboard: EVGA T1
Cooling: Zalman CNPS 9700 NT
CPU Stepping: B2
SuperPI 1M: 15s

CPU-Z


----------



## IceFlight

Week 39 A640.....retail, 1.34vcore, all rest stock settings.


----------



## geoff5093

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=277564


----------



## TheDemonIII

Processor Model : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU Clock Speed : 3600Mhz
CPU Bus Speed : 400 Mhz (1600 FSB)
CPU Multiplier Setting : 9x
CPU Core Model : Kentsfield
CPU week/stepping B/g0
CPU Voltage : 1.4375v
Motherboard : XFX nvidia 680i
Cooling : Scythe infinity heatsink + 1 120mm fan
Dividers 1:1
RAM: 2x1gb Corsair Dominator DDR2 800
Stepping/Revision : g0
SuperPI result (1M) - 14.234
Temps: 30-40C idle 68-72 load (ambients range from 15.5C to 26.6C)

24 hours stable under p95 small fft!!!









CPU-Z Verification


----------



## stevennn

my q66 G0 @ 3.6, six hours stable


----------



## JackMcIntyre

10 Hours ORTHOS Stable @ 2.8GHZ E2140.


----------



## jcharlesr75

This is my new E6550. It is rock stable at this speed.


----------



## tonedeaf

finally got it stable enough for stress tests


























OCCT results for 2 hours as per first post rules

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287405


----------



## Blizzie

Processor Model - E6600
CPU Clock Speed - 3600 MHz
CPU Bus Speed - 450
CPU Multiplier Setting - 8
CPU Core Model - Conroe
CPU Voltage - 1.481
Motherboard - P5N-E SLI
Cooling - Thermaltake V1
SuperPI result (1M) - 15.007s

----

Pictures attached.

CPU-Z Verification


----------



## ErdincIntel

Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe (L723A378)
3.6 GHz (450x8)
CPU: 1.41V (cpu-z shows 1.36V)
RAM: 2.1V (1.9V stock) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2 (stock voltages for NB and FSB Bus)
Cooling: Zalman CNPS9500Led (Air)
Superpi 1M - 14.234 s

I'll be happy if you add me to the list


----------



## Mr Face

Hi all, this is my first post here









This is my pretty nice overclock:

CPU: E6750 @ 3.9ghz
FSB: 487mhz
Multi: 8
Voltage: 1.47 in Bios, 1.44 in CPU-Z
Other details in sig!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=296274


----------



## vtx_

E2140 @ 388x8 1.350 vcore in bios
DDR2 @ +.1 v
specs in sig

Orthos Stable








Super Pi








Cpu-z Valid
E2140 @ 3100


----------



## jackaryas

Ok this is done on water cooling, could prolly go higher but have had bad experiences of it hanging and wiping windows








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=297902
There is more info on my system below


----------



## vtx_

Edited my post with requirements and new overclock


----------



## Lt.JD

Processor Model Core 2 Duo E6600
CPU Clock Speed 3244mhz 3.24Ghz
CPU Bus Speed 380mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting x9
CPU Core Model Conroe
CPU week/stepping
CPU Voltage 1.39v
Motherboard P5W64Pro
Cooling Zalman 9700
Dividers 1:1
Stepping/Revision B2


----------



## fjabad

9 hours Prime95 stable (small FFTs)

Processor Model: Q6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3690 Mhz
CPU Bus Speed: 410 Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: x9
CPU Core Model: Kentsfield
CPU Voltage:1.52 (w/vdroop 1.43)
Motherboard: Abit IP35-Pro
Cooling: Thermalright IFX-14
Stepping/Revision: G0

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=301076


----------



## NCspecV81

Not my highest but I was going for a high FSB

CPU-Z Validation link

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=304193

Processor Model: E8400
CPU Clock Speed: 4.250 Mhz
CPU Bus Speed: 500 Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 8.5
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU Voltage:1.408
Motherboard: ASUS P5K Premium WIFI/AP
Cooling: Thermalright SI-128
Stepping/Revision: C0

Screenie - look below!


----------



## DarkDP

Achieved a modest 3.0Ghz Overclock with the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0









CPU-Z Validation Link
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=304379


----------



## Elightos

well, i OCed my old intel pentium 4 3.00 ghz prescott.. only got to 3.55 GHZ, couldn't get it any higher somehow! Vcore already rather high but as soon as i raise it to 3.60 it get's really unstable


----------



## relic2279

Pretty proud of my very first attempt. I was nervous and scared.. but the slight adrenaline rush you get is soooo worth it.








I'm using a crappy Biostar 945p a7a motherboard and a E6400 with 2 gigs of bottom end ddr2 667mhz ram. I did this on air and did not test for stability other then running superpi. Suggestions, comments welcome. I wanna push this past 3Ghz but looks like I'd need to get a decent Mobo/Ram...


















~r

_Chance favors the prepared mind..._

..


----------



## relic2279

UPDATE... Lack of sleep and determination as allowed me to present my first successful overclock!
I couldn't sleep so I tweaked the ram and FSB and well... see for yourself.

















And








Just one more..

















Took almost 2 days but I broke 3ghz!!.. now I'm gonna run 95 prime for stability. I doubt it's gonna stay stable and/or cool. Any suggestions are highly welcomed.









Oh i forgot, everything is stock, and on air.

~R

_Chance favors the prepared mind._

..


----------



## mbreitba

Stable at 3.5










Sorry about the huge screenshot.


----------



## Syrillian

E6550 @ 3.5GHz

This CPU has been running at 3.5 for a few months now, it Folds 12-14 hours out of 24. I haven't run Prime95 on it for awhile, so no screenie there... but here is [email protected] I realise that it is not the same thing, but maybe it will do?










I needed to make sure....

Here is a screenshot of Prime95


----------



## NiViK

Just thought I'd throw mine in here after getting it stable for the last week or so

3.6 on air


----------



## reezin14

Attachment 66623

Just started testing we'll see how stable it is. I'll try going for 3.6 if this is stable with good temps(so far haven't risen above 57* test 8 @ 1024K).


----------



## Clox

I am still playing but here are the last stable configs I had.


----------



## Rowland2004

Must say very nice forms and GREAT overclocks from everyone!!!

Just got my [email protected] 4.1ghz stable on water


----------



## x2s3w4

I finally hit 4.0 with this E8400.
It took 2 different boards to get there though


----------



## Ravin

When I bought my CPU, my goal was for 3.6GHz 24/7 stable on air. This I have achieved.









Below are thumbnails of OCCT stable 2+h, Super Pi 1M, All Super Pi times, all with CPUz and validation link in my sig. All tests run at 400x9, so please use that link.

_to be edited out as resolved....._
_I'm running 4 clients of prime95 right now, but the display does not display the runtime. If anyone can help me configure this I'd appriciate it. Also when I run Orthos, one client loads 2 cores 100%, but two or more cores only give me 75% total load....what gives???_


----------



## bleachigo

I believe i haven't posted my OC so here it is.Will post CPU-Z validation right after.

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj181/hardogei/E66003802Ghz9hoursCPUonly.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Those pictures are matchbox size, I cant make anything out.


That one big enoug for ya?


----------



## MrQ

CPU-Z link in my sig. 3.0ghz stable for q6600 on P5N-E SLI. Goin for 3.2 ghz once my cooler gets here!!


----------



## Spinach

Been running this for weeks. Didn't screenshot last ORTHOS run so I got around to running it again today.


----------



## Pasha1234

My 24/7 system OCCT 4+ hours ; 
Prime95 ; 
Validation ; http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=326744


----------



## 10acjed

sup ya'll
benn runnin this speed for over a year now...

gotta luv the C2D. ppl said back then that this would decrease the lifespan of ur cpu to under 1yr...

heres todays orthos test for a tad over 1hr


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasha1234* 
You need to run orthos like 6 hours,and for stable pc put the priority on 9 ...



















Whada ya know


----------



## rymn

cpu-z in my sig.
q6600 b3 2.4-3.5ghz
xfx 680i sli
thermaltake v1 hsf
super pi 1m 14.7s


----------



## brad32406

1 GHz OC with fan cooling.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=331875


----------



## squizzerls




----------



## 10acjed

**UpDated wit Q6600

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=332567


----------



## andrebrait

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=335418










Now 3.2GHz 8hour prime Stable =D


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phis* 
This is my build : https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...itle=New+Build
I want to overclock, but am unsure of how. If this is not a good forum to post this in, please let me know which it should be in. If you happen to have a similar build, please pm me. I would really appreciate any and all help. Thanks!


Welcome, but let me be the first to let you know that you picked a horrifyingly wrong thread to post your question in. This isn't for discussion. However, make your own thread and ask away. and Just so that I'm on topic!

lol 1hr w00p!


----------



## Respital

[email protected]


----------



## krazipo

Processor Model - E4500
CPU Clock Speed - 3001 GHz
CPU Bus Speed - 272.8 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting - x11.0
CPU Core Model - Conroe
CPU week/stepping not sure( im new to overclocking sorry)
CPU Voltage - 1.2 V
Motherboard Asus P5B-MX
Cooling - Aerocool Silverwind CPU Cooler
Dividers
Stepping/Revision - M0
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version

well im new to "overclocking" this is my first true "OC" aside from some minor tinkering with old chips all i wanted to do was be able to play Crysis i can play on medium with no lag so im happy


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Abit BP6
Intel Celeron [email protected] 2.1v [2 physical processors]
384 ram
Global Win FEP32 air cooling [28c idle, 40c loaded]
geforce mx4000 agp video

13 hours of Prime95 still stable, could have gone longer but couldnt get a time stamp that way.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz* 
when can u say that ur cpu or ram is maxed??

is it mean the max possible fsb it can hit stably?


thats about the jist of it.. start a new thread for q-n-a tho..

this is for stable OC posts..

Installed t.r.u.e 2x120's push-pull, lapped both hs/cpu. - UpDate



prev was 3.15 @ 1.39v
temps are about 2-3c cooler with the lapped t.r.u.e and 1.42v - 3.24.. gona do some more work on it this weekend.

**EDIT- pulled it aprt and put a nice finish on the TRUE N CPU - temps10c lower than previous cooling solution **


----------



## SG_Stryker

Intel E6420 2.13 Ghz stock
OC 3.2 Ghz

Proof follows.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=339885


----------



## nioton

hummmm,,,

Hello All. I am new here








well, I got my P4 631 CPU just for 2 days and I OC the cpu from 3.0 GHz to 4.0 GHz

CPU : Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz @ 4.00GHz
RAM Speed : 356.1 MHz (3:4) @ 4-4-4-12

Here is a proof: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=340694


----------



## buxboy

3.5 Ghz Stable with my Q9450


Proof:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=342059


----------



## SG_Stryker

Updating my speed.

Got to 3400 today so yay!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=342885


----------



## aCidfaCe

Hi guys,
I am new here too. (so any friendly comments welcome ;-)
a.t.m. I tickle a little more speed out of my new e8200. Here is what I got stable (12h primetested).

System Infos:
CPU: E8200 2.66GHz @ 3.48GHz (42Â°C load temp)
RAM: G.Skill (4GB Kit) PC800 @ 870 MHz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=345161

BIOS Settings:
CPU Host Frequency: 435
Clock Ratio: 8x
Memory Multiplier: 2.00
PCI-E: Auto
C.I.A.2: Disabled

BIOS Voltage Settings:
CPU Voltage: 1.375V
DDR2 OverVoltage: +0.2V
FSB OverVoltage: +0.2V
(G)MCH OverVoltage: +0.2V

Cooling:
Antec Nine Hundred (Case) + Scythe Ninja Plus (CPU Cooler)

So tell me: Am I kicking him too much?
-aCid


----------



## SG_Stryker

Hit 3.501 which I think is one of the highest Air Cooled E6420's on here.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=345243


----------



## KingsidePressure

Hello.


----------



## noodle

am going to try and hit 4ghz sometie next week maybe

Processor Model: Core 2 duo E8400
CPU Clock Speed:3807.3mhz
CPU Bus Speed:423mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting: x9
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping: 6/6
CPU Voltage:1.32v
Motherboard: Asus P5k premium
Cooling: Zalman cnps 9700
Dividers:5:6
Stepping/Revision: 6/CO

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=346528


----------



## SSJVegeta

*ID:* 348429

Stable with 1.38125vcore.


----------



## DennisC

Here is my E6600 at 3.6GHz.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=350636


----------



## weazel

validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=351155


----------



## pvp309rcp

E6750 @ 3.60ghz
BIOS: 1.463v
CPU-Z: 1.424v
Vdroop: 1.400v-1.392v

Need to get better cooling though. OCZ Vendetta 2 coming soon.


----------



## flowtek

Processor Model *Dual Core E2140*
CPU Clock Speed *3400Mhz*
CPU Bus Speed *425*
CPU Multiplier Setting *8*
CPU Core Model *Conroe*
CPU week/stepping *Q729A021*
CPU Voltage *1.45*
Motherboard *DFI LP LT X48-T2R*
Cooling *Water*
Dividers *1:1*
Stepping/Revision *D/M0*










Thx


----------



## 10acjed

settings in sig


----------



## toby23

I had 3.8ghz on my old P5KC last week with DDR2-667MHZ Ram (400*9.5) but as i'm upgrading to SLI, i needed to get a new board.
Here's my current stable settings with the E8500 and the P5NT-Deluxe:

*OS:* XP Professional SP3
*BIOS:* 1001 /nForce 9.64
*CPU:* E8500 OC @ 3.6 GHz, FSB (QDR) @ 1515 MHz
*RAM:* 4 x 1 GB Kingston @ 1066 MHz
*GPU:* ASUS 8800GTX (Forceware 169.21)
*CPU FAN:* Zalman 9700LED

*Bios Settings*
*Extreme Tweaker*
FSB Memory Clock Mode [Unlinked]
FSB (QDR) 1515mhz
Memory Frequency DDR - 1066mhz

*Overclocking*
Memory Timing Setting - Manual - 5,7,7,25,33
Spread Spectrum Control - ALL [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology - Disabled
Speedstep - Disabled
CPU Multiplier - 9.5

*Over Voltage*
Core Voltage - 1.19375v (tested 8hrs prime95)
NEW Core Voltage - 1.17500v (testing)

*Temperatures*
IDLE MIN
Motherboard 43C
CPU 47C

STRESS MAX (Prime95)
Motherboard 46C
CPU 68C

PS Ignore the Everest Temperatures, it's set for Tj Max 105C so the Core Temps are all 10C higher than RealTemp.
At least, I really hope the Tj Max is 95C on the E8500's









If anyone can help me to get my temps down even more without any new gadgets (this motherboard is 10C hotter than my old P5KC) i'd really appreciate your help...

Thanks


----------



## porky

Here ya go!


----------



## circeseye

cpuz validation
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=358448
fully stable at stock voltage. past superPi and prime
667 ram even overclocked to 890 (how in hell it did it i dont know but im not complaining a bit


----------



## PXTrials

Hey all, First post here. Nice forum.

I've got my E8400 running at 3.65 stable on air (Zalman 9700). I've also got my ram stable at 4-4-4-12 at that speed (Corsair Dominator). It runs at ~35 idle and ~52 under load.


----------



## johnny9794

[email protected] 1000.1MHz FSB/105PCI-E
I am completely stable at my settings.
SuperPI and 3dmark06 is in here just for the sake.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=360118
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/79sgq/

Edit: Uploaded orthos, ran it for 11 hours.


----------



## a7m1

*Processor Model







entium dual core e2160 rev.l2*
*CPU Clock Speed:2908*
*CPU Bus Speed:232*
*CPU Multiplier Setting:9 default:9*
*CPU Core Model:conroe*
CPU Voltage:1.3750 bios
Motherboard:msi p35 platinum
Cooling:intel stock hsf
Stepping/Revision:stepping:2 , revision:l2
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version

100% stable
orthos 9 h 26min no pic
occt :
cpuz 

good luck


----------



## Hemi

Processor Model Xeon Quad Core Server x3360
CPU Clock Speed 2.83Ghz stock 3.825Ghz Stable OC
CPU Bus Speed 1800.2Mhz
CPU Multiplier Setting x8.5
CPU Core Model Yorkfield
CPU week/stepping Packaged March 6, 2008, C1, Batch # L803A762
CPU Voltage 1.33v
Motherboard Asus Rampage Formula
Cooling Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme lapped
Dividers 
Stepping/Revision 7/C1
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version 12.2sec


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Processor Model *Core 2 Duo E8500*
CPU Clock Speed *4408MHz*
CPU Bus Speed *464*
CPU Multiplier Setting *9.5*
CPU Core Model *Wolfdale*
CPU week/stepping *Q803A706 SLAPK*
CPU Voltage *1.42500*
Motherboard *Gigabyte P35 DQ6 Rev 1.0*
Cooling *Air//Thermalright Ultra 120 with 120mm fan*
Dividers *1:1*
Stepping/Revision *6 C0*


----------



## mahtareika

Further down the road..... Stable @ 3.6

CPUZ


----------



## Chozart

In terms of real world performance: totally irrelevant. A Celeron is a Celeron









In terms of bragging rights: hey, 5GHz is 5GHz... quite nice on air


----------



## P4HT3.12

*Hello Im New In overclock.net But I Have a certain experiance in OC*

This is my machine... Working Idle to 30Degrees C... and Heating up to 44C


----------



## P4HT3.12

Update... stress tested... the celcius goes up to 46 no more...(room temp around 36C)


----------



## chemicalfan

Here's mine! (just got round to stress testing it)



















Happy with that!









Edit: Screenshot with graph shows 1920.05GHz due to Speedstep (I'm saving the planet :b), CPU-Z shows the real OC value. Also, graph shows the CPU temp, not the 2 core temps as I'm saving space and not submitting 2 graphs. I don't know why OCCT doesn't output them on 1 graph (or at least give the option to!)


----------



## GigaByte

E7200 @ 3.9Ghz stable

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=376887


----------



## shadowk

E4700 @ 3.6 stable


----------



## chemicalfan

Update: I'm at 3.33GHz stable now, and that's as far as I go as my load temps are now 56C. I've done this on stock FSB & NB volts!!


----------



## CorporalAris

CPU-Z Verified http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=379615
Intel Pentium 4 (520) Prescott
90 nm
Stepping: 4
Revision: D0
Original Speed 2.8GHz
Overclocked Speed 3.6GHz
Max Temp: 55 degrees Celsius

This is my FIRST Overclock, so ya.

Extra Info:
4.0GHz = BSoD on Windows Logo Screen
3.9GHz = BSoD after 5 seconds in Prime95
3.8GHz = BSoD after 5 minutes in Prime95
3.7GHz = Error after 4 hours in Prime95
3.6 = Stable


----------



## Jackolantern

Intel E6850
Stock = 3.0ghz
OCed stable 3.5ghz
Stock Volts, Stock cooling


----------



## Csquared

Processor Model Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU Clock Speed 4005MHz
CPU Bus Speed 445
CPU Multiplier Setting 9
CPU Core Model Wolfdale
Stepping/Revision 6 C0 
CPU Voltage 1.36
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0 F8f Bios
Cooling Air// Xigmatek HDT-1283

idling at: <32 because it is stuck (what else is new with these wolfdales)
load at: core0 52 core1 50

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=380387


----------



## CorporalAris

I hit 4.0GHz last night. I ran Orthos (two of 'em, it's an HT processor).

I got to 4001.6MHz at a 1.5vCore. Max Temp 72c. Stock Air.

I was using Small FFTs in the test.

Intel Pentium 4 (520) Prescott
90 nm
Stepping: 4
Revision: D0
Original Speed 2.8GHz










CPU Z Verified










I win.

(P.S. I will NOT be going further on Stock Air. My temps reached as high as 72c.)


----------



## jcharlesr75

E6550 @ 3.5Ghz
1.45v(1.41v after DS3L vdroop and dead stable)
Tat says no hotter than 37c/34c loaded in 69F ambient
500 x 7
Orthos stable for 2 hours, then switched to Linux and has been folding steadily for at least 24 hours.
Will provide screenies when i get home, at sisters house for the weekend with my daughter.


----------



## stereogames

Ok i brought my E2180 up from 2.0GHz to 3.2GHz(1.456V), stable for 6 hours on prime!


----------



## superk

*THIS IS MY FIRST INTEL OVERCLOCK*

e6600
Stepping B2
Vid 1.35v
Overclocked to 3285mhz
fsb = 1460 (365)
multi = 9
memory at 456mhz (ddr-912)







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=384096 CPUZ Validation










Its running a bit hot, but so is my room (27c ambient temps) so I suppose its normal. For cooling I am using a zalman CNPS7700cu (120mm copper)


----------



## gre0481

E6600 @ 3.6 GHZ on Air

First Stable overclock since my HZ's died!!!

Intel CORE2DUO e6600
I'll play with the settings more, see if I can lower voltages, etc.
I will be getting the stepping off my CPU once I replace the fan in my tuniq (loud silverstone).


----------



## Jmannumber7

My first Intel OC.


----------



## Arbitr

EDIT: my batch # is Q807A125

e8400 @ 4005 mhz (445 x 9) at 1.264v









::bows::

EDIT: Air cooling, zalman 9700










cpu-z:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=387003


----------



## hamocidal

wow man nice OC


----------



## StarMick

Q9450 @ 3600mhz (FSB 450) vcore = 1,3125
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391840

Hell yeah







Aircooling ftw


----------



## XFreeRollerX

subscribing to post my 4.41ghz OC later on when i get time to SS prime @ 9 hrs


----------



## Butterbum

Not amazingly happy with this, it is a 1ghz overclock, but had i had the E8400 with its higher multi, i reckon i would be well over 4ghz.

Ran OCCT all night and here are the results.

EDIT: Terrrible picture quality, re-upload


----------



## Arbitr

Butterbum, not bad! for the volts, I'm impressed, and nice FSB to boot.

Yeah, 4.0GHz is a nice #, but close enough! I'd say enjoy your hard work and wait for a Nehalem before you kick yourself for not having a higher OC.


----------



## DarkNite

e4600 @ 3.33, cheap proc, nice clock


----------



## SacredChaos




----------



## Takendown2

Could push it more with more voltage but heat becomes a issue...


----------



## kgd1

Heres mine







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=393747
Attachment 78946


----------



## XFreeRollerX




----------



## whatsthatsmell

xfreerollerx attaching a file looks cooler than humangus pics


----------



## XFreeRollerX

meh the file was in my photobucket... do you reallly want me to make it an attachment?


----------



## Everrdi

I have attached a Word doc with all the specifics as well as my CPU-Z validation. Ran Prime95 for 8 hours without any problems. It truly is amazing how much a lapped Heatsink does for your CPU temps. Hopefully I have included everything that is needed to make the grade. Please let me know if there is anything else. Thanks


----------



## Takendown2

Sry for double post but more tweaking around allowed me to make 3.44 with same Vcore


----------



## Neocold

Hope this is acceptable,first time doing this









EDIT: after i posted this a realized CPUZ was glitching saying that i was negative overclocked... here is a shot with windows saying i am at 4.05Ghz


----------



## VlociR_X_Ati_lisig _X

how do u post?


----------



## zlojack

Here's mine.


----------



## razr7

Here are my settings. not much of an overclock but it's a decent jump.
after all what can you do these day with 7x multiplier.

cpuz link: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=399087

occt custom for 2 hours and cpuz open: http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...lockproof2.jpg

occt with cpuz and cpuz link: http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...lockproof3.jpg

another proof of overclock with gpuz and intel freq. reader open: http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...lockproof1.jpg

hope it's enough to make the cut

the cpu idles at 33c and underload at 53c


----------



## 8millenium

Looking to buy a Q6600 with a low VID (say in the low 1.2's). Is anyone selling?


----------



## 8millenium

PS - I currently have one with a VID of 1.325
It OC's to 3.3 GHz on air and 3.5 GHz with H2O.
I returned the H2O kit though and bought a better air cooler.
Your input or direction as to where I should search would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Supra 2jz

PLEASE I NEED HELP, i am buying an intel core 2 duo (2.0ghz stock)
and i wanna overclock it, but i wanna know what is a safe overclocking number (ghz), i dont want it to pop, i just play some games


----------



## razr7

3.6ghz is your limit


----------



## Trax416

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404313









That is a picture from yesterday I put up on xtremesystems. I OCCT'd it over night since then.

Q807 batch. On Air, Noctua NH-U9B (mini HSF)


----------



## alexyov

anybody knows the max speed i can achieve with my E4600, and i also like to know the max cpu core voltage for the E4600


----------



## razr7

12x400


----------



## alexyov

razr7, is 12x400 the answer to my question?, if so that means 4.8ghz, right? or your answer to my question is "3.6ghz is your limit"?


----------



## razr7

9x400 at good voltage

idk what i did 12x400


----------



## Tylerjon7485

I got my q6600 to 3.27Ghz, which was about at fast as i could go with the OCZ Vanquisher. Im waiting on my Xigmatek 1283. I hope to get to the 3.6 threshold. Any specific questions you should be able to find out in the screenshot. If this isn't sufficient for an OFFICIAL overclock, please email me and let me know what else i need.










CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=405872


----------



## Coco10

Here is MiNe
















*[email protected]*


----------



## wierdo124

Will get some proof of my E8400 at 4ghz.


----------



## Hondacity

overclock!!!!


----------



## razr7

what a nice overclock


----------



## jasoncho92

Bada bing


----------



## ocmooz

Well its stable at 3.6 at least, but I have been able to go any higher than that without a crash. Anyway I think I'm happy with that so far.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...hp?photo=16699
Any feedback on how I might get it higher is welcome though.


----------



## TJK

Ocmooz I'm able to go as high as 430x9 with a 1.325 vcore and the rest on auto. My ram is at 1032 at 2.10v. I'm trying to get a stable 4.0 but I'm not sure what to do with my NB Voltage.


----------



## magicalmuffin

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=419090

Code:



Code:


Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 stable at 3.2GHz

CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8x]    <<<
Fine CPU Clock Ratio _____________ [+0.0]  <<<
CPU Host Frequency _______(MHz)___ [400]   <<<
CPU Frequency ____________________ 3.2GHz (400x8x)
PCI Express Frequency ____(Mhz)___ [100]   <<<

System Memory Multiplier _(SPD)___ [2.0]   <<< 
Memory Frequency(MHz)_____ 800 ___ [800] (cuz 2.0x400=800)

DRAM Timing Selectable____ SPD ___ [Auto]
*******Standard Timing Control***********
CAS Latency Time _________ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay __ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Dram RAS# Precharge ______ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Precharge Delay (tRAS) ___ 18 ___ [AUTO] 
*******Advanced Timing Control***********
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD) __ 3 ____ [AUTO] 
Rank Write to READ Delay _ 3 ____ [AUTO] 
Write to Precharge Delay _ 6 ____ [AUTO] 
Refresh to ACT Delay _____ 42 ___ [AUTO] 
Read to Precharge Delay __ 3 ____ [AUTO] 
Static tRead Value _______ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Static tRead Phase Adjust  1 ____ [AUTO]

*******System Votage Optimized***********
System Voltage Control __________ [Manual]   <<<
DDR2 OverVoltage Control ________ [Normal]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control _______ [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control__________ [Normal]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control ______ [Normal]
CPU Voltage Control _____________ [1.36250V] <<< (if you lower it, it wont boot)

*EDIT; set FSB OverVoltage Control__________ [+0.1] & you can lower your volts to 1.2500V*


----------



## unbreakable

CPU: Intel Pentium D 945 (ES) Intel Confidential
CPU Core Model: Presler
CPU week/stepping: C1
CPU Multiplier: 17x
Motherboard: Asus P5PL2 i945
Memory: 2x1gb PQI DDR2 800
CPU Cooler: Scythe Ninja Plus Rev B. | Arctic Silver 5
Stock Speed: 3400Mhz FSB200Mhz (800QDR)
*OCed Speed: 4224Mhz FSB 248Mhz (992QDR)*
CPU Overclock: 24.23% FSB 24.23%
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416080
Screenshot:

















couldn't run CPU-Z along with OCCT since it acts weird and posts the wrong values.


----------



## insignia69

has nyone tried a q9300, its what i have and i have it at 3.44, its the only setting where it wont crash, after that its pretty unstable and crashes randomly


----------



## ocmooz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TJK*


Ocmooz I'm able to go as high as 430x9 with a 1.325 vcore and the rest on auto. My ram is at 1032 at 2.10v. I'm trying to get a stable 4.0 but I'm not sure what to do with my NB Voltage.


My bios doesn't have any setting for NB voltage. I still managed to hit 4.2GHz the other night (525X8 @1.4V) but the temp was too high for my liking (68C). I discovered that ASUS likes to use bubble gum for thermal paste on the NB so I cleaned that off lapped the sink slapped on some Artic Silver 5 and it runs way cooler and thus more stable with the higher FSB settings. Currently I have it at 478X8 and mem at 1148, which seems pretty good to me. I might try to get the FSB higher once my fan for the NB arrives. Unfortunately this OCZ memory doesn't like to see speeds in excess of 1150 or times tighter than 5-5-5-15 (meh its good for 12 sec 1M SuperPi results) which puts me at a disadvantage when going for my intended FSB of 2GHz because the multipliers either give me way too fast a speed or something too slow like 900ish. Anyway keep trying and good luck.


----------



## DudeAbides

Hello- Just put together my first Intel system, and I have so say I'm highly impressed. My previous two systems were built with AMDs (Athlon and an opty), and I'm pretty novice when it comes to overclocking, especially when presented with all of the options of the Asus PQ5-pro. Anyway, when I first put it together I was having terrible luck, only to realize that half of my heatsink had come loose!! Damn you intel and your crappy plastic retention plugs! Anyway after getting that sorted out I came through with a pretty sweet OC.

Batch: Q828A243
Voltage: 1.25 (shows up as 1.208 in cpu-z?)
Mobo: Asus PQ5-pro
Cooling: Arctic Freezer 7 pro


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Core 2 Duo E8500
3800 MHz
400 MHz
9.5x
Wolfdale
SLAPK
1.25
GA-P35-DQ6
[TRU]Thermalright Ultra 120/fan
1:1 OCZ Gold 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Quad kit Desktop Memory
Stepping 6 Rev. C0
SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/
OCCT Version 2.1.0 beta05 dated 10.Sep 2008

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421354


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Processor Model Core 2 Duo E8500
CPU Clock Speed 4304MHz
CPU Bus Speed 453
CPU Multiplier Setting 9.5
CPU Core Model Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping Q803A706 SLAPK
CPU Voltage 1.38125
Motherboard Gigabyte P35 DQ6 Rev 1.0:







erformance Enhance:Standard
OCZ Gold 4x2gb 5-5-5-21 DDR2-906
Cooling Air//Thermalright Ultra 120 with 120mm fan
Dividers:1:1

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422692

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/
OCCT Version 2.1.0 beta05 dated 10.Sep 2008








*I couldnt get past 3.8GHz until I changed the memory Performance Enhance From Extreme to Standard. Gigabyte motherboard owners should give this a try.


----------



## usapatriot

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 "Wolfdale"
CPU Clock Speed: 3600MHZ
CPU Bus Speed: 1600MHZ
CPU Multiplier Setting: 400MHZ x 9
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping: C0
CPU Voltage: 1.288
Motherboard: Asus P5Q
Cooling: Xigmatek ST-1283 w/ AS5
Dividers: ???
Stepping/Revision: A2
SuperPI result (1M): 13s



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422380


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DudeAbides*


Hello- Just put together my first Intel system, and I have so say I'm highly impressed. My previous two systems were built with AMDs (Athlon and an opty), and I'm pretty novice when it comes to overclocking, especially when presented with all of the options of the Asus PQ5-pro. Anyway, when I first put it together I was having terrible luck, only to realize that half of my heatsink had come loose!! Damn you intel and your crappy plastic retention plugs! Anyway after getting that sorted out I came through with a pretty sweet OC.

Batch: Q828A243
Voltage: 1.25 (shows up as 1.208 in cpu-z?)
Mobo: Asus PQ5-pro
Cooling: Arctic Freezer 7 pro


wow, that's sweet!


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicalmuffin*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=419090

Code:


Code:


Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 stable at 3.2GHz

CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8x]    <<<
Fine CPU Clock Ratio _____________ [+0.0]  <<<
CPU Host Frequency _______(MHz)___ [400]   <<<
CPU Frequency ____________________ 3.2GHz (400x8x)
PCI Express Frequency ____(Mhz)___ [100]   <<<

System Memory Multiplier _(SPD)___ [2.0]   <<< 
Memory Frequency(MHz)_____ 800 ___ [800] (cuz 2.0x400=800)

DRAM Timing Selectable____ SPD ___ [Auto]
*******Standard Timing Control***********
CAS Latency Time _________ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay __ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Dram RAS# Precharge ______ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Precharge Delay (tRAS) ___ 18 ___ [AUTO] 
*******Advanced Timing Control***********
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD) __ 3 ____ [AUTO] 
Rank Write to READ Delay _ 3 ____ [AUTO] 
Write to Precharge Delay _ 6 ____ [AUTO] 
Refresh to ACT Delay _____ 42 ___ [AUTO] 
Read to Precharge Delay __ 3 ____ [AUTO] 
Static tRead Value _______ 5 ____ [AUTO] 
Static tRead Phase Adjust  1 ____ [AUTO]

*******System Votage Optimized***********
System Voltage Control __________ [Manual]   <<<
DDR2 OverVoltage Control ________ [Normal]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control _______ [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control__________ [Normal]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control ______ [Normal]
CPU Voltage Control _____________ [1.36250V] <<< (if you lower it, it wont boot)


hey, i noticed that you use pc wizard, can you tell why the CPU TEMP and the CORE TEMP are diferent?


----------



## mustkill

E6550 @ 3.1GHz

CPU-z:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423315

OCCT:
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/49081

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/49081


----------



## ocmooz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usapatriot*


Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 "Wolfdale"
CPU Clock Speed: 3600MHZ
CPU Bus Speed: 1600MHZ
CPU Multiplier Setting: 400MHZ x 9
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping: C0
CPU Voltage: 1.288
Motherboard: Asus P5Q
Cooling: Xigmatek ST-1283 w/ AS5
Dividers: ???
Stepping/Revision: A2
SuperPI result (1M): 13s



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422380


You couldn't get that to work on less voltage? I use the same OC as a default and I get away with 1.25V. Just a thought because it will help with temp.









Also Alexyov: the CPU temp is what PC wizard calls your Northbridge temp. I use that program coz its the only one I know that can show this _and_ my correct core temp.


----------



## SG_Stryker

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
4Ghz

FSB 445x9=4.005Ghz
Voltages:
CPU: 1.3625 [1.33 in cpuz, 1.31 under load]
FSB: 1.3
MCP: 1.5
SPP: 1.5
DIMM: 2.0, DDR2-667, 4-4-4-12-1T

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423559


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SG_Stryker*


Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
4Ghz

FSB 445x9=4.005Ghz
Voltages:
CPU: 1.3625 [1.33 in cpuz, 1.31 under load]
FSB: 1.3
MCP: 1.5
SPP: 1.5
DIMM: 2.0, DDR2-667, 4-4-4-12-1T

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423559


impessive, congratulations...


----------



## markt

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=364325

E6550 3.7Ghz+
p5ke


----------



## alexyov

look at this, i don't pay too much attention to this computer since is my backup, it's been overclock without touching the vcore, probably is up to date thanks to the Windows XP Pro auto updates, and it's almost the same as my gaming computer witch i keep updated and fine tuned...


















and this is my gaming


----------



## Prymus

Attachment 83855


----------



## SacredChaos

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo Q6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3500MHZ
CPU Bus Speed: 1556MHZ
CPU Multiplier Setting: 489MHZ x 9
CPU Core Model: Kentsfield
CPU week/stepping: B
CPU Voltage: 1.48750
Motherboard: Gigabyte X48 DS4
Cooling: T.R.U.E. Black with Ultra Kaze High 133CFM (push) Apevia Blue Led 64CFM (Pull)
Dividers: 3:4
Stepping/Revision: G0

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424551

DURING STRESS TEST
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1222694590

AFTER STRESS TEST
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....2&d=1222694590


----------



## PcG_AmD

Hey,i got this overclock from a *friend of mine* who asked me if i could upload it here.

CPU model:Core 2 quad [email protected]
CPU clock speed:3500mhz
CPU bus speed:1555mhz
Multiplier: 389 x9
CPU core model:Kentsfield
CPU week/stepping:B
CPU voltage: 1.328v
Motherboard:Asus P5k3 Deluxe
Cooling:
Stepping/revision:GO

CPU-Z:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423365

*I repeat again,this is not my overclock itÂ´s a friendÂ´s overclock with the C2Q*,just to make it clear.


----------



## ocmooz

Ok finally hit it and the temp ain't bad either. Here is validation:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426795

And yes I pasted the OCCT together with the CPU-Z because they won't run at the same time so no accusing me of fake photos. Hope y'all find this inspiring.


----------



## jcusimano2

I know I could've went rarther but heat is holding me back I thought I had a nice cooler Zerotherm Zen FZ120 Hell it goes all the way to the other side of my pc it's as wide as the whole thing oh well

425 x 9.5 1.30000 ( I was stable at 1.29375 but not at 1.28750)
C0 stepping
E8500 (On Asus rampage formula)

][/URL]

sorry I am at 4037Mhz & 21 hours stable on prime 95 on both cores.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima




----------



## whatsthatsmell

Processor Model Core 2 Duo E8500
CPU Clock Speed 4009MHz
CPU Bus Speed 422
CPU Multiplier Setting 9.5
CPU Core Model Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping Q803A706 SLAPK
CPU Voltage 1.37500 bios 1.34 desktop
Motherboard Gigabyte X48-DS4 :







erformance Enhance:Standard
OCZ Gold 4x2gb 5-5-5-18 DDR2-844
Cooling Air//Thermalright Ultra 120 with 120mm fan
Dividers:1:1
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430373


----------



## kleptodathief

i did a super pi mod 1meg test and i got 15.165secs ... is that good on 3.7ghz on e5200 chip


----------



## grunge




----------



## kleptodathief

is there a website that lists a chart with all the cpu/speed ratings for chips? ie a comparison chart?


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
is there a website that lists a chart with all the cpu/speed ratings for chips? ie a comparison chart?

google:cpu comparison The first Passmark link is great.


----------



## Drift0r

Took me all night but I got it stable.

Processor Model: Core 2 Duo E7200
Processor clock: 3543 MHz
Processor bus speed: 373 MHz
Multiplier: 9.5x
Processor Core Model: Wolfdale
Processor week/stepping: Q751A538 SLAVN
Processor voltage: BIOS-1.33v Desktop-1.29v
Motherboard: ASUS P5E-VM HDMI rev 1
Cooling: CoolerMaster Vortex 752
Stepping/revision: M0
Dividers: 4:5

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431601
Stability with Orthos for 15 hours:


----------



## kleptodathief

heres my current setup:

Quote:



*using ASUS p5q pro w/ E5200 stable 24/7 @ 3.52 Ghz*
FSB frequency ===================> 320 *now
multiplier =========================> 11
pci frequency =======================> 100
FSB strap to northbridge ===================> auto
DR ram freq =====================> 853 mhz
DR ram timing control ====================> enable
DR ram static read contr====================> enable
DR ram read training ====================> ?
MEM overclocking charger===================> enable 
AI clock twister ====================> lighter
AI transaction booster ==================> auto

==================
cpu voltage ====================> 1.4000v
*cpu gtl return ====================> auto
*cpu pll voltage ====================> auto
FSB termination ===================> 1.50
DR ram voltage ===================> 2.10
NB voltage ====================> 1.36 * now
*SB voltage ====================> auto
pcie sata voltage ====================>  auto

==================

load line calibration ====================> disabled
cpu spread sprectrum ====================> disabled
pci spread strectrum ====================> disabled

*cpu clock skew ====================> auto
*NB clock skew ====================> auto
cpu margin enhancement ====================> optimize

===================
in Advance CPU settings:

CPU ratio =====================> 11x multiplier
C1E support==============================> disable
*max CPUID value limit ====================>*enable y or no
*CPU TM function ========================>*enabled
*Execute Disable Bit ======================>*enabled it
Intel speedsteptech =======================>disable
intel C-stateTech =========================>disable


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Processor Model Core 2 Duo E8500
CPU Clock Speed 4009MHz
CPU Bus Speed 422
CPU Multiplier Setting 9.5
CPU Core Model Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping Q803A706 SLAPK
CPU Voltage 1.29375 bios
Motherboard Gigabyte X48-DS4 :







erformance Enhance:Standard
OCZ Gold 4x2gb 6-6-6-18 DDR2-844
Cooling Air//Thermalright Ultra 120 with 120mm fan
Dividers:1:1
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=433502
super-pi 1m:11.965s
Previous oc super-pi 1m:12.090s

I started over from scratch and worked my way up in voltages hoping to end up with a lower vcore than my previous oc. I gave it more mch and fsb volts also loosened the memory timings. It's the same 4ghz though, sadly.


----------



## usapatriot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocmooz* 
You couldn't get that to work on less voltage? I use the same OC as a default and I get away with 1.25V. Just a thought because it will help with temp.









Also Alexyov: the CPU temp is what PC wizard calls your Northbridge temp. I use that program coz its the only one I know that can show this _and_ my correct core temp.









I just lowered it to 1.25v, although OCCT is reporting it as 1.24v. Stress testing now.

How would I know if the voltages are two low?


----------



## daniel_r35

Hi everybody,

I'm new here and a beginner in overclocking. I'm stuck with a DP35DP and i tried using SetFSB to overclock it. Managed to bring the speed from 2666.8Mhz to 2731.5 Mhz. And also managed to bring up a few other things like my memory frequency and stuff like that. I know the speed increment is not much. But it's a big thing for me. My buddy overclocked his DP35DP by a mere 40Mhz and his PC went kaboom. I just need some advice. Should I continue overclocking it? If so, till what speed? And if it fails, what can I do? I can post up any sort of screenshot if it helps. I really need some advice here. Much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Wahkee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniel_r35* 
Hi everybody,

I'm new here and a beginner in overclocking. I'm stuck with a DP35DP and i tried using SetFSB to overclock it. Managed to bring the speed from 2666.8Mhz to 2731.5 Mhz. And also managed to bring up a few other things like my memory frequency and stuff like that. I know the speed increment is not much. But it's a big thing for me. My buddy overclocked his DP35DP by a mere 40Mhz and his PC went kaboom. I just need some advice. Should I continue overclocking it? If so, till what speed? And if it fails, what can I do? I can post up any sort of screenshot if it helps. I really need some advice here. Much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Daniel

dont trust it man. your safest bet if you want to oc that beast is getting a new mobo, DDR2-1000 ram, and aftermarket cooler


----------



## ffjason

I've achieved a good overclock (in my opinion).

Processor Model: Core 2 Duo E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3501 MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 1556 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 9x
CPU Core Model: Conroe
CPU week/stepping: B2
CPU Voltage: 1.408 (auto on motherboard)
Motherboard: EVGA 122-CK-NF68 nVidia nForce 680i SLi
Cooling: Air - Thermaltake BIG
SuperPI result (1M): 16.147s

This has all been achieved without changing and voltage in the BIOS. Though it seems to be pretty good at modifying the voltage automatically.

I'm planning on trying higher speeds soon. Does anyone know if its possible to achieve a score of 5.9 in Vista with an Intel E6600 cause its 5.8 at the moment (and has been since about 3GHz) and all my other scores are 5.9. Its a bit of a let down. Can't wait for Windows 7 just to get a higher score.


----------



## Aznboy1993

This is just a starting overclock and I will try 3.825 MHz then 4.05 MHz next, if those are stable I will post.

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU Clock Speed - 3600.0 MHz
CPU Bus Speed - 400.0 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting - 9
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale (45nm)
CPU Week / Stepping - C0
CPU Voltage - 1.31250 V
Motherboard - EVGA nForce 750i
Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Stepping/Revision - C0


----------



## Retoric

Processor Model - Xeon E3110
CPU Clock Speed - 4.160GHz
CPU Bus Speed - 520MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting - 8
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping - Q820
CPU Voltage - 1.325 volt bios
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-X38T-DQ6
Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212 2x120mm fans
Dividers - 3:4 FSB:RAM
Stepping/Revision - E0

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449704


----------



## Hoodcom

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
CPU Clock Speed: 3.62GHz
CPU Bus Speed: 344
CPU Multiplier Setting: 10.5
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping: ( I don't know how to find this one out?)
CPU Voltage: 1.32
Motherboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX2 (Air)
Dividers: (What does this mean?)
Stepping/Revision: ( How do I find this one out?)


----------



## str8wick3d

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU Clock Speed - 4000.5 MHz
CPU Bus Speed - 444.5 MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting - 9
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale (45nm)
CPU Week / Stepping - E0
CPU Voltage - 1.352v Idle / 1.334v Load
Motherboard - EVGA nForce 750i
Cooling - Xigmatec HDT S1283
Stepping/Revision - A / C0
SuperPI result [1M] - 11.901s








http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/5660/proofew0.jpg


----------



## phatman81

I have finally got mine stable. I dont have OCCT open in the screenshot, but i have the logfile it created. if this is not enough, i will rerun and post again.

E-8400 @ 4109GHz on air. Memory running stock. Video OC'd @ 684/1674/1116

Memory - Unlinked and set to 1066.
set to 2.1V, timings 5-5-5-15-22-2T
FSB - set @ 1.3V
vcore - set @ 1.45 but vdroop is 1.38V
SPP - the auto setting placed it at 1.4V

Screenshot of Scores and Verification


Validation Links:
CPU-Z Validation(4.1GHz)
GPU-Z Validation Card1
GPU-Z Validation Card2


----------



## GreatBigMouth

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E7300
CPU Clock Speed - 3.5GHz
CPU Bus Speed - 350MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting - 10
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale (45nm)
CPU Week / Stepping - M0
CPU Voltage - 1.33V in BIOS
Motherboard - Gigabyte G31M-S2C
Cooling - CoolerMaster Hyper TX2
Dividers - 1:1
Stepping: M0


----------



## nemlich22

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
CPU Clock Speed - 4.166GHz
CPU Bus Speed - 438.49
CPU Multiplier Setting - 9.5
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale (45nm)
CPU Week / Stepping - C0
CPU Voltage - 1.4V in BIOS, 1.344 in CPU-Z
Motherboard - XFX 780i
Cooling - Xigmatek S1283
Dividers - 1:1

Still trying to go higher!


----------



## flak4

Processor Model - Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
CPU Clock Speed - 4.00GHz
CPU Bus Speed - 421.7MHz
CPU Multiplier - 9.5
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale 45nm
Stepping - E0
CPU Voltage - 1.375V
Motherboard - Asus P5Q-D
Cooling - Zalman CNPS9500


----------



## tusku

E7200 @ 3.04 GHz --- Stable [OCCT mix 2h, then prime95 12h ] with stock cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=458403


----------



## v7guy

Does this count?


----------



## Prong

*Q9400 @ 3.4 Ghz*


----------



## asusuk

I know 3.8GHz with Q9550 is nothing special but hey, look at the vcore


----------



## fireedo

for asusuk :
hey....look at mine
















By fireedo at 2008-12-21


----------



## Prong

Q9400 @3.6Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=468208


----------



## andrebrait

Updating my overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472892










Thanks ^^


----------



## beyondPC

First Stable i7 OC.


----------



## nonzenze

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474946
I still think she has a little headroom. Temps are actually 5c lower than shown, tjmax was set at 100c in OCCT. Im going to focus a little more on memory and video card now. Cheers









Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Kasaris

Bought myself a few new upgrades for christmas so thought I'd update my OC

Processor Model - E8600
CPU Clock Speed - 4.0GHz
CPU Bus Speed - 1600MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting - 10x
CPU Core Model - Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping - Q822A441
CPU VID - 1.1125v
CPU Voltage - 1.216v ([email protected] 100% load)
Motherboard - DFI Lanparty x48-T2R
Cooling - Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme (Lapped)
Dividers - 1:1
Stepping/Revision - E0
SuperPI result - 11.859s


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ok, I hope this is sufficient for the proper overclock verification. I purposely moused over the time to show the date/time that I took the screenshots. Note that I started P95 (blend mode) at 3 AM this morning and halted it at just a shade over 6 hours to qualify.







Round-off checking was turned ON.

I also lined up a shot of the same CPU-Z window against the CPU-Z validation I had from when I first took the overclock to show that indeed, the OC has not changed.

If this is deemed acceptable I will be most grateful, else please indicate what I should do


----------



## RajivNair

Heres my overclock info...

I've got my Q6600 G0 (1.3125 VID) to run at 3.4 Ghz @ 1.425V on ASUS P5Q mobo....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487475



Regards,
Rajiv Nair


----------



## Munchkinpuncher




----------



## bloodmack

http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?i...oodmackxh9.jpg


----------



## icarusdown

first attempt at overclock. now to fine tune it


----------



## Lyric

*Processor:* E8400 @ 4.21 GHz @ 1.360v
*Stepping:* C0
*Week / Code:* N/A
*vCore:* 1.360v (idle) & same under 100% load, doesn't budge.
*CPU Cooling:* Zalman 9700 LED
*Motherboard:* GA-EP45T-DS3R - BIO's Version: F2 (Released - 06/18/2008)
*Operating System:* Windows Vista SP1 Home Premium (32bit)
*RAM:* Patriot 1066 DDR3 PC3-8500 (2x 1GB Sticks) - Manual Set Timings: 7-7-7-18 (1:1 FSB:RAM Ratio) 2.00D Multi.
*CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=494852

*Screenshots:*

























RealTemp shows it spiked to 70c at one point, but was mostly sitting around 60c, 62c when I woke up at 100% load after 10hrs.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

*Processor Model* Intel Q6600 Kentsfield
*CPU Clock Speed* 3.0GHz
*CPU Bus Speed* 1333MHz
*CPU Multiplier Setting* x9.0
*CPU Voltage* 1.296v Idle, Load was around 1.28v
*Motherboard* Asus P5N32-E SLi Plus
*Cooling* Zalman 9500LED
*Dividers* 5:6
*Stepping/Revision* B/ G0
*SuperPI result (1M)* - 17.652 Seconds, included in screenie








*CPU-Z validation* CPU-z Click here

For some reason even though this OC is stable... sometimes vista decides to BSOD on boot. When i restart from a bluescreen it boots normally and Vista has nothing to say about it when booted up. Cant get my head round it tbh, but oh well







Vista









*Screenie:*


----------



## icarusdown

^^
15c on air wuht?
you got you're box outside or something?
or you leave the window open all night while it idle lol.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Nah, i dont understand myself why it is 15C... its sat on my desk the opposite side of the room from any windows... and all the windows were shut XD

I guess my ambient temperature must be around 15C cos it is pretty cold here most of the time. Need to find a thermometer and i shall add my ambient temperature in


----------



## icarusdown

15c is ~ 60f, which means your room is colder than that. that's pretty chilly for inside your house. lol.

i read somewhere that the sensors are not entirely reliable at idle anyways. they are calibrated for higher temps cause it's at load where it really matters.


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Found out the ambient of my room this morning was 13C and my processor was on a lowest tempertature today of 16C again. I think its about time my mum actually turned the heating on!! It had never dawned on me that for my temps to be that low the house must have been pretty cold









My sensors are accurate, i have a little LCD thing from my mates old computer case that is sat inside my computer... It has a sensor that sits between the Processor and the HS, that always displays the same Temp as Everest and HWMPro


----------



## pastienot

Processor Model Core 2 Duo *E6550*
CPU Clock Speed *3.11*
CPU Bus Speed *1775.5*
CPU Multiplier Setting *7*
CPU Core Model *Conroe*
CPU week/stepping B
CPU Voltage *1.3*
Ram *DDR2 4GB Patriot*
Motherboard *Asus P5Q Pro*
Cooling *Thermaltake Sonic Tower*
Dividers *5-5-5-15*
Stepping/Revision *GO*

and for a processor i paid Â£56 for you can't complain!!!!

now....


----------



## Lord Xeb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500924










Cooling: XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 in Antec 300 case, 4 fans (both stock and 2 120 in the front)

Super PI










Intel Burn Test










I know that the intel burn test was from an earlier time, but it was on the same day (today) right before I had to go to work. If need be, I will run it again but on 50 with the clock and everything to prove it is stable.


----------



## DeX

*CPU :* Core 2 Duo E8500
*Clock Speed :* 4.2Ghz
*FSB :* 1772Mhz
*Multiplier :* 9.5x
*Core Model :* Wolfdale (45 nm)
*Stepping/Revision :* A/E0
*Voltage :* CPU-Z = 1.232v / BIOS = 1.35v
*Motherboard :* Asus P5N-T Deluxe
*Cooling :* D-Tek Fuzion CPU Block, Swiftech Dual Radiator
*RAM :* X2 2GB DDRII 800mhz A-Data (4GB Total)
*SuperPI :* 11.310s

_*CPU-Z Validation*_


----------



## tbates1244

*Processor Model* - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Revision *lapped*
*Max VIDD* - 1.25v
*CPU Clock Speed* - 3.60Ghz
*CPU Bus Speed* - 400Mhz
*CPU Multiplier Setting* - X9
*Rated FSB* - 1600Mhz
*Core Model* - Kentsfield
*CPU Voltage* - 1.487 BIOS (load-line calibration off) 1.408v Loaded
*Motherboard* - Asus P5Q-E
*RAM Type/Size* - Kingston HyperX PC2-8500 2x1Gig
*RAM Speed* - 1066Mhz
*RAM Divider (FSB







RAM)* - 5:6
*Cooling* - SunbeamTech Core Contact Freezer *lapped* with 120mm Scythe 130cfm
*Case - Antec900*
*Batch#/Stepping/Revision* - #L816A279/B/G0

I've done 12 hours but didn't think to get a screeny. So I just let it run for 2 hours.
This is my first rig and second overclock. Pretty good for a $95 -$100 mobo and $180 CPU. I was very impressed with them both.
Also, the second pic shows my Super Pi result I didn't want to run it while I was stressing all four cores in P95.

EDIT: Forgot my CPUZ link and screen here ya go. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520044 I'v also since turned of the Load Line calibration and slightly droped my vcore.


----------



## MakubeX

• *Processor model*: Core 2 Quad Q9650
• *CPU clock speed*: 4.2GHz
• *CPU Bus/Bclk/QPI speed*: 1868MHz
• *CPU multiplier setting*: 9x
• *CPU core model*: Yorkfield
• *CPU batch/stepping*: Batch L822B363, E0 revision
• *CPU voltage*: 1.328V
• *Motherboard model*: Asus P5Q Deluxe
• *Cooling*: EK Supreme block, Thermochill PA120.3 rad
• *RAM size/model*: 4GB G.Skill PI DDR2-1100
• *RAM speed*: DDR2-1120
• *SuperPI result (1M)*: - 11.15s


----------



## Masuwata

Attachment 97835


----------



## rpalmer92

Hi


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpalmer92* 
Hi

Hey man, welcome to OCN









You just post a greeting here instead : http://www.overclock.net/new-members


----------



## Tinuva

My first real OC over 4.2 on my 8500.

Processor model Core 2 duo E8500
• CPU clock speed: 4.275
• Hyperthreading off
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 450
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU stepping: A
• CPU revision: E0
• CPU voltage: 1.416
• Motherboard model ASUS RAMPAGE Formula X-48
• Cooling: Air w/ ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
• RAM size/model: CORSAIR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
• RAM speed: DDR 2

and the cpu-z validation link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513154
and screenshot of everything


----------



## Lyric

*Processor Model* - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (Lapped)
*VIDD* - 1.25v
*CPU Clock Speed* - 4.1GHz
*CPU Bus Speed* - 456
*CPU Multiplier Setting* - x9
*Rated FSB* - 1824 MHz
*Core Model* - Wolfdale
*CPU Voltage* - 1.39375 (LLC on) 1.344 (CPU-z)
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R
*RAM Type/Size* - 2x1GB Patriot DDR3 PC3-10666 
*RAM Speed* - 1216 Mhz
*RAM Divider (FSB:RAM)* - 3:4
*CPU Cooling* - Zalman 9700
*Case* - Antec 900 version two.
*Batch#/Stepping/Revision* - #Q831A547

*Stress tested:* 20 Passes of Intel Burn Test, max temp was 72*C.
*Screen shot:*


----------



## spencer22l

• Processor model : Intel Core 2 Duo Conroe E6750
• CPU clock speed : 3.68Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed : 460Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting : 8x
• CPU core model : Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping : G0 Revision
• CPU voltage : Idle : 1.416v /// Load : 1.352v~1.360v
• Motherboard model : Asus P5K
• Cooling : (AIR) OCZ Vendetta 2 with AC MX-2 
• RAM size/model : 1GB Samsung DDR-2 800 x 2 
• RAM speed : DDR2-920 (460Mhz)
• SuperPI result (1M) - 14.078s

Sorry I couldn't prepare the Task Manager screen
because when I did this I didn't have that on








Hope it's alright.
And for CPU-Z Validation it's in my sig


----------



## reiben05

so far stable but its basicly not safe (vcore) but everything else seems good..

1:1 fsb ram ratio, (5-5-5-12 2T) clocks passed 10 loops of IBT







.. max load temps 73C xp


----------



## Lyshk0

• Processor model: i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 3.61GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 180
• CPU multiplier setting: 20
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Revision C0/C1
• CPU voltage: Loaded-1.216 Idle-1.232
• Motherboard model: MSI x58 Pro MS-7522
• Cooling: Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 (Push/Pull; rear exit orientation)
• RAM size/model: 6gb (3x2gb) A-Data PC3-10700 9-9-9-24
• RAM speed: 722MHz (stock was 667MHz reported) 9-9-9-24
• SuperPI result (1M): 11.618

Got 3.6 stable last night, finished stressing a while ago. I know 3.6 is no miracle, but i had it at 4.01, and didn't like the operating temps i was seeing (i was right under 1.350v as well) so i decided to go a bit more conservative with it...


----------



## hombredelassrtas

still pretty weak but stable. :

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Windows XP Professional SP2 (Build 2600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU EXT : MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 EM64T
CPUID : 6.F.6 / Extended : 6.F
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 32 / 2 x 32 KB - L2 : 4096 KB
Core : Conroe (65 nm) / Stepping : B2
Freq : 2880.46 MHz (320.05 * 9)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : P5N32-SLI-SE-Deluxe
NB : NVIDIA nForce4 SLI Intel Edition rev C1
SB : NVIDIA nForce4 MCP rev A4
GPU Type : GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
GPU Clocks : Core 300 MHz / RAM 100 MHz
DirectX Version : 9.0c
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 349.1 MHz (11:12) @ 5-6-6-16
Slot 1 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 3 : 1024MB (PC2-5300)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Kingston
Slot 4 : 1024MB (PC2-5300)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Kingston

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516048


----------



## twisted_58

Add me
• Processor model: E2200 Pentium Dual-Core 1.325 VID
• CPU clock speed: 3.30GHz
• CPU Bus speed: 300.25MHz FSB
• CPU multiplier setting: 11x
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch L837A624, M0 revision
• CPU voltage: 1.456V
• Motherboard model: EVGA nForce 750i SLI FTW
• Cooling: XIGMATEK S1283 120mm Rifle
• RAM size/model: 2x2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
• RAM speed: DDR2-800,PC2-6400
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version: 20.407s

Screenshots
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=5647
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=5648

CPUZ validation link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518796


----------



## MADMAX22

Does this thread still get updated at all?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Does this thread still get updated at all?

Well first post states this:

Last edited by NuclearCrap : 1 Week Ago at 05:41 PM.

So I'd tend to say yes.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Well first post states this:

Last edited by NuclearCrap : 1 Week Ago at 05:41 PM.

So I'd tend to say yes.

My bad just read this part

Quote:

Last Update: July 18, 2008 through post 377
guess I should have looked farther.


----------



## minu94

[email protected] 1.360v in bios stable 2 hours in OCCT.


----------



## SacredChaos

• Processor Model: Intel C2Q Q6600
• CPU Clock Speed: 3.60GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 400MHz
• CPU Multiplier: 9
• CPU Core Model: Kentsfield
• CPU Batch/Stepping: G0
• CPU Voltage: 1.488
• Motherboard Model: Gigabyte X48 DS4
• Cooling: T.R.U.E. Black with 2 Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM Push/Pull
• RAM Size/Model: 4GB Mushkin XP ASCENT with eVCI technology (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066MHz
• RAM Speed: DDR2 1066MHz
• SuperPI Result: 14.384


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

• Processor model: e8400 e0
• CPU clock speed: 4.4ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 489mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: E0
• CPU voltage: 1.392v
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte ep45 UD3R
• Cooling: feser x-changer 480, apogee gtz
• RAM size/model: 4GB G.Skill
• RAM speed: DDR2-978
• SuperPI result 10.61s


----------



## rottweilller

System specs:

C2D E7300, 4 X 1GB CORSAIR XMS2c4 DDR2-800MHZ, ASUS P5B (STD VERSION), 650W SLI CORSAIR, ASUS 9800GTX+
ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER PRO7.

Hello, pretty new to OCing, so would appreciate a little advice on my rig that i've just Oced to make sure i'm going the right way and not going to end up with a smoking CPU!, Any advice would be much appreciated.

All i have done so far is change the multiplier to X10 and the frequency to 333 (10 x 333 = 3.3ghz) whilst increasing the core voltage to 1.125v giving me the above speed according to Everest Ultimate edition.

Dram frequency = 333mhz giving the 1:1 fsb/dram ratio.

Just a little worried that i have reached a reasonable speed with doing so little, surely there must be more to it, idle temps are 33/34 for the two cores, yet the cpu temp reading in everest is around 47 idle, would this be okay?

If anyone has and ideas to improve the machine further that would be great.

Thanks In advance


----------



## Code Geass

• Processor model: *Pentium Dual Core E2180*
• CPU clock speed: *3.36Ghz*
• Hyperthreading: Not applicable
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: *420MHz FSB*
• CPU multiplier setting: *8x*
• CPU core model: *Conroe*
• CPU batch/stepping: *M0*
• CPU voltage: *1.48*
• Motherboard model: *aBit iP35 Pro*
• Cooling: *Akasa Nero (Air)*
• RAM size/model: *4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2-6400 CL4*
• RAM speed: *DDR2-840Mhz*


----------



## UPSBud83

I was running Orthos and I forgot to calculate Pi, so I finished Orthos at 2 hours 1 sec and exited to start up Pi. If it's not cool I could do it again. (I have separate pics for pi and Orthos.)

Processor Model: Intel Core2 Duo CPU E8400
CPU Clock Speed: 4.10 Ghz
CPU Bus speed: 456.05 Mhz
CPU multiplier setting: 9x
CPU core model: Wolfdale
CPU batch/stepping: E0
CPU voltage: 1.328 V
Motherboard model: Asus P5Q Pro
Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (AIR)
RAM size/model: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 (PC2 8500)
RAM speed: DDR2 1066
SuperPI result (1M): 11.477 sec

Here's my Cpuz validation Link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=524048


----------



## huangpeng628

Achieved a modest 3.2Ghz Overclock with the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0

CPU-Z Validation Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=524806


----------



## hazycheetah

hi this is my over clock [email protected] good luck to al overclocker please remember this iws on a stock cooler

















































:d rum:

















































:ban d:


----------



## hazycheetah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hazycheetah*


hi this is my over clock [email protected] good luck to al overclocker please remember this iws on a stock cooler

















































:d rum:

















































:ban d:










oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hazycheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazycheetah* 
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooo

sorry wrong photo

















































:dr um:


----------



## Prong

*Q9400 @ 3.56 Ghz*


----------



## hazycheetah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hazycheetah*


sorry wrong photo

















































:dr um:


hi all again please put me in the list of overclockers for the e7400


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

HI...This is my OC from my new build (only a week old!!) Anyway can you add me please!! I am really loving this Biostar board!


----------



## mickfitz

This is what im currently running can get a prime test ss if needed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529296

Will be trying for 3.8 today or tomorrow under air

Heres 3.7Gz


----------



## nebuchanezzar

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.14GHz
• Hyperthreading: Off
• CPU Bclk speed: 197
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3841A, C0
• CPU voltage: 1.375Vbios/1.408 idle up to 1.43 load
• Motherboard model: DFI DK TE3H6
• Cooling: Heatkiller 3.0 w/MCP320
• RAM size/model: 6GB OCZ DDR3-1333
• RAM speed: DDR3-1578
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.024s



I couldn't get anything past 21*194 w/HT on so I just now turned it off. Volts are probably a bit high but I am still working up the bclk's.
4.0+ with HT on in another thread. I ran P95 overnight but didn't do a screenshot. I've postponed any more HT OC'n until my PCP&C750 gets back from RMA as my OCZ600 only has 20A on the mobo/CPU rail and I think LinX is putting it past that mark causing the restarts so it's HT off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## fibua

Hi all new uncle here.Mild oc for 24/7.


----------



## Donutey

I noticed the list was largely Q8*** free, so I'll post mine. I think it will do 3.5, maybe 3.6, but the ultimate weak point is probably the MCH voltage (1.3V is lowest for stable 3.4Ghz).

Processor model: Core 2 Quad Q8200
CPU Clock Speed: 3.40Ghz
CPU Bus: 486Mhz
CPU Multi: 7x
CPU Core Model: Yorkfield
CPU batch/stepping: L819B, M1
CPU Voltage: 1.248V
Motherboard Model: GigaByte EP45-UD3R
Cooling: SunbeamTech Core Contact Cooler w/ included 120mm fan, and an old PII fan on the NB
RAM size/model: 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC PC-8500
RAM Speed: 486 MHz (1:1) @ 6-6-6-16
SuperPI result (1M): 16.250s
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532131


----------



## Patch

• i7 920 Bloomfield with Turbo Activated
• 4.31 Ghz
• Hyperthreading ON
• 205 Mhz Bclk
• CPU multiplier 21X (Turbo "always on" setting)
• CPU batch 3839A632
• CPU voltage set to 1.37V BIOS, (Turbo puts it up to 1.44V in CPU-Z)
• Foxconn Bloodrage
• Single loop Water: Apogee GTZ, Bloodrage NB block, 2X MCW GPU blocks, Feser 480 with 8 X Scythe S-Flex G's push/pull + shrouds AND GTX 120 with 2 X San Ace H101's push/pull with shrouds, MCP 655
• Mushkin DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
• DDR3 @ 1642 MHz, 7-8-7-20
• SuperPI 9.687, checksum# 98776168

Pic is of Prime95 *still running* at 2 hours to verify that clock stays at 4.31 Ghz even when all "8" cores are under full load. Also helps you see the core load temps on everest in lower bar.
Attachment 104522


----------



## wes45013

the 19 second super pi was ran while running prime Ill post another after Im done running occt.


----------



## Bassebo

Kentsfield Q6600 G0 VID 1.2875v
3.807Ghz (423x9)
Vcore 1.456v
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P rev. 1.1
CPU Cooler - Xigmatek hdt-s1283 with bracket, Case Cooling - 3x120mm, 1x200mm Patriot Viper 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800
Super Pi - 13.672s

][/URL]


----------



## Zeus

• Processor model: *Q6600*
• CPU clock speed *3.24GHz*
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: *360MHz*
• CPU multiplier setting: *9x*
• CPU core model: *Kentsfield*
• CPU batch/stepping: *L835A G0*
• CPU voltage: *1.288v load (Idle: 1.312v)*
• Motherboard model: *Asus P5E Deluxe, BIOS 105*
• Cooling: *AIR - Zalman CNPS9500 LED*
• RAM size/model: *GEiL PC2-6400 (2x2GB)*
• RAM speed: *DDR2 720*
• SuperPI result (1M): *16.458s*


----------



## W4LNUT5

• Processor model: E5300
• CPU clock speed: 3.83Ghz
• CPU multiplier setting: 11.5x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: SLB9U, R0
• CPU voltage: 1.420V
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte EP35-DS3L
• Cooling: Zalman 9500
• RAM size/model: 8GB G-Skill DDR2-1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066
• SuperPI result (1M): 14.524s

(I can put up a p95 run if you want it.)


----------



## GnarusLeo

• Processor model: E7400
• CPU clock speed: 3.4Ghz
• CPU multiplier setting: 8.5x FSB: 400mhz
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: NoPackage, R0
• CPU voltage: 1.32V @ bios
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte EP35-DS3L F10
• Cooling: STOCK!
• RAM size/model: 4GB Kingston [email protected] 4-4-4-12 1.95v
• RAM speed: DDR2-800
• SuperPI result (1M): 15.192s


----------



## danz2097

Cpu: Core i7 920
BCLK: 181
Multi: 21x
HT: On
Batch 3841A/C0
Voltage: 1.3375 in bios
Ram Multi: 8x @ 1448mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
Cooling is a lapped TRUE
Super Pi 1M: 18.253 during prime, 10.842 after prime

First pic is during prime95 and second is right after.


----------



## go_roko

ok from what i can tell this is all the information needed

• Processor model: Intel C2D E8500
• CPU clock speed: 4.20Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 442.5Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Q837A078 / E0
• CPU voltage: in bios as 1.325 , CPU-z Reports as 1.392 to 1.424
• Motherboard model: ASUS P5N-E SLI
• CPU Cooling: Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX, Max fan speed
• RAM size/model: 2GB G.Skill PK DDR2-800
• RAM speed: DDR2-800 running @ 885Mhz
• SuperPI result (1M): 11.437s

i used Intelburntest at max stress and 5 tests, as far as i can tell thats right?
if needed i can take another screenshot because the one ive got is a little while after the test becuas ei had forgotten about super pi at the time, so i had to get everything in the same screenshot

i have also tried repeated amounts of times to validate super pi with different calculations and times, but the website keeps throwing invalid checksum at me









Validated CPU-z : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540189

on a side note, i just got this cpu yesterday, and LOVING IT!

ive actually gotten super pi down to 11.078 but it was unstable, stable @ 11.084


----------



## Bilco

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 3.52GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bclk speed: 168Hz
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3838A, C0
• CPU voltage: 1.288V
• Motherboard model: X58 MSI Platinum SLI
• Cooling: COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler 
• RAM size/model: 6GB OCZ Gold DDR3-1600(OCZ3G1600LV6GK)
• RAM speed: DDR3-1336
• SuperPI result (1M): 11.750s


----------



## Mitsuki

great useful thread thanks everyone.









much appreciated!


----------



## madmike0408

• Processor model: E6300
• CPU clock speed: 3.00 ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 500
• CPU multiplier setting: 6
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: B2
• CPU voltage: 1.392
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R
• CPU Cooling: Rosewill RCX-Z4
• RAM size/model: 4x1 OCZ Reaper DDR3
• RAM speed: DDR3-1333
• SuperPI result (1M): 21s


----------



## umax

anyone with D0 920 yet? would really like to see if it clocks any better?


----------



## ultracombo

hm, I just had my Q9400 R0 at 4Ghz, though I just clocked it to 3.8Ghz because 4ghz felt like overkill. Though I plan on bringing it back to 4ghz tomorrow, I'll try to run the stability tests tomorrow as well.


----------



## OzzDude

yeah, anyone with D0? What's at stake, is it worthy to change C0?


----------



## CatTech

Here is my first overclock attempt for my E6600.

Processor model: E6600
• CPU clock speed: 3.43GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 381
• CPU multiplier setting: 9
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU voltage: 1.400v
• Motherboard model: Asus P5W DH Deluxe v1602
• CPU Cooling: Air - Thermaltake CL-P0310
• RAM size/model: 4x1GB G.Skill DDR2-800 
• RAM speed: 4-4-4-12 @762MHz
• SuperPI result (1M): 15.313s

Temperatures
Idle: 29*C
Full load: 58*C
Ambient: 22*C

Screens:
Prime95 full load
Prime95 completion
SuperPI result
CPUZ validation


----------



## justin.kerr

people asking about D0's.
Hopefully this + sig, is enough info.?


----------



## dpawl31

Well, previously held highest D820 speed.
Now I come to top the Pentium D series overall









Processor model Pentium D820
• CPU clock speed 4200.05
• CPU Bus 300 (from stock of 200, yes, 50% OC on 14x multi!)
• CPU multiplier setting 14x
• CPU core model Smithfield
• CPU batch/stepping B0
• CPU voltage 1.472v
• Motherboard model P5Q-C (DDR2/DDR3 combo board, yep...







)
• Cooling Basic ACFreezer7Pro! Not even lapped! + Ceramique
• RAM size/model 4GB (2x2GB) Ballistix Tracers DDR2-800Mhz
• RAM speed 300Mhz (DDR2-600)
• SuperPI result (1M) - Did not run it, but if needed for list, I can!

The CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517356

And, here is the pic:


----------



## Baldo

Hey im really new to this but ive managed to get out of my intel i7 920 + RMPG II EXTREME is a fairly ****ty overclock. Went to 3000MHZ from 2600. I am not sure about these BLCK and whatever they/it is. Also if I should increase the voltage before I continue. I am using stock air cooler and 600W PSU w/ GTX 285 OC 741MHZ

PM ME IF YOU CAN


----------



## Division

Hi all
new to overclock.net here
Great forum u ppl have here, congratz and keep up the good work m8s
Just let me know if i missed something in the specs.

• Processor model: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
• CPU clock speed: 3.90Ghz
• CPU Bclk speed: 372
• CPU multiplier setting: 10.5x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU stepping: A
• CPU voltage: 1.432V
• Motherboard model: ASrock P43 Twins 1600
• Cooling: Artic Cooling Freezer Exteme
• RAM size/model: 4GB Team Elite DDR2-800
• RAM speed: DDR2-744
• SuperPI result (1M): 16.758s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547468


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Division* 
Hi all
new to overclock.net here

Welcome to OCN









You should introduce yourself here.

Nice overclock, by the way


----------



## St*rscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.01GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bclk speed: 211
• CPU multiplier setting: 19x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3838A, C0
• CPU voltage: 1.344V
• Motherboard model: Asus Rampage II Extreme
• Cooling: Swiftech GTZ (plus NBMAX for motherboard), GTX360
• RAM size/model: 12GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600
• RAM speed: DDR3-1686
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.389s



Ok, there has to be something I dont know here. Which normally is alot. But how on earth did you get your 920 multiplier down to 19? Isn't it locked??

Please tell me, this would be awesome if I could do this.


----------



## justin.kerr

The 920 chip has locked mulitpliers, 12-21, 22 on certain boards, with some bios' lol


----------



## justin.kerr

I don't know if this thread is still being updated? But I don't think I posted enough information my first time, so I will try to get it right this time. lol

Processor model = Intel i7 920
• CPU clock speed = 4557 MHz
• Hyperthreading = ON
• CPU Bclk speed = Bclk 217
• CPU multiplier setting = 21
• CPU batch/stepping = D0
• CPU voltage = 1.344v load 1.36v idle
• Motherboard model = Gigabyte UD5
• Cooling = Heat Killer 3.0 block, 355 pump, with Xspc top with Swiftech micro res attached on top, 120.3 Feser with Yate loons, Swiftech Mcr 320 with Yate loons Primochill Pro lrt tubing.
• RAM size/model = Kingston Hyper x 6 gigs
• RAM speed = 1,736 timings 7 7 7 20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548688


----------



## SkillzKillz

*• Processor model:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
*• CPU clock speed:* 3.20ghz
*• CPU Bus/Bclk speed:* 356 MHz FSB
*• CPU multiplier setting:* 9x
*• CPU core model:* Kentsfield
*• CPU batch/stepping: *Batch# L814B081, G0 revision
*• CPU voltage:* CPU-Z 1.352 Load, 1.344 IDLE (1.3500 BIOS)
*• Motherboard model:* Asus P5Q
*• Cooling:* Air Cooling, Zalman 9700NT CPU Cooler
*• RAM size/model:* 8GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066MHz
*• RAM speed:* DDR2-949MHZ
*• SuperPI result (1M) -* 16.458s

Stress Test: Prime95 18 hours passed.

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551220


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justin.kerr*


I don't know if this thread is still being updated? But I don't think I posted enough information my first time, so I will try to get it right this time. lol

Processor model = Intel i7 920
• CPU clock speed = 4557 MHz
• Hyperthreading = ON
• CPU Bclk speed = Bclk 217
• CPU multiplier setting = 21
• CPU batch/stepping = D0
• CPU voltage = 1.344v load 1.36v idle
• Motherboard model = Gigabyte UD5
• Cooling = Heat Killer 3.0 block, 355 pump, with Xspc top with Swiftech micro res attached on top, 120.3 Feser with Yate loons, Swiftech Mcr 320 with Yate loons Primochill Pro lrt tubing.
• RAM size/model = Kingston Hyper x 6 gigs
• RAM speed = 1,736 timings 7 7 7 20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548688




















Great clock, great voltages, awesome pi and great idle temps.

It's clear that the D0's truly are an upgrade.

My only criticism is that your clock is with turbo on and the screenshot is after stopping Prime. Prime downclocks turbo, so unless you played with BIOS settings to ensure turbo stays on 100% your actual stability testing was somewhere between 4.3 and 4.4 Ghz.


----------



## justin.kerr

nope, 21 locked. lol different bios, and lock 22..


----------



## Josh81

Processor model : Q9550 E0 Stepping
• CPU clock speed 4003.20 MHZ
• Hyperthreading (on or off, for CPU's with HT capability only)
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 471 FSB
• CPU multiplier setting 8.5x
• CPU core model Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping E0
• CPU voltage 1.232, idle and full load
• Motherboard model EP45-UD3R
• Cooling Today I am testing with my Arctic Cooler 7, although my Xigmatek is in the mail and coming tomorrow
• RAM size/model 4 GB G. Skill Overclocked to 940 MHZ
• RAM speed 940 MHZ
• SuperPI result (1M) - Testing now

Edit : SuperPi hangs upon opening and says its not responding when I click it..? I'm using Windows Vista if that matters

Edit : Found a vista fix! Type net stop "audiosrv" in the cmd box and when you want to turn your audio back on type net start "audiosrv"

heres my ss


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Well here's an update to my earlier overclock (got to 4GHz before). My Biostar board started to flake out on me (kept getting 9A error code). Biostar wanted me to RMA it but I just went back to Microcenter to exchange it. While I was there I also picked up some OCZ 4GB for $39! My previous RAM was GSkill PC6400. Well I got it to almost 4.3GHz with only 4 changes in the BIOS (CPU volts +.150, FSB(bsel)=1333, multi=8, FSB=533)!! I am sure I can probably get higher because I haven't even started to stress the RAM with these settings. I love this board and chip!!









• Processor model: Intel E8400
• CPU clock speed: 4.26GHz
• CPU multiplier setting:8x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: A138, EO
• CPU voltage: 1.328
• Motherboard model:Biostar TPower I45
• Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120 - lapped
• RAM size/model: 4GB OCZ DDR2-1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066







By hotwasabipeas at 2009-04-22[/IMG]


----------



## WhiteGoblin

Here's the results from my story about throwing together a bunch of ancient hardware and trying to kill the evil b0x0ns marked eMachine! I'm still laughing at these results off that horrid system:

• Processor model: Pentium 4 Northwood (D1) 
• CPU clock speed: 3,381.50mhz (2.6ghz default)
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 520mhz (400 default)
• CPU multiplier setting: 26x
• CPU core model: Northwood
• CPU batch/stepping: 9, D1
• CPU voltage: 1.765v
• Motherboard model: FIC VG-33 (roflcopters!!!)
• Cooling: Default factory heatsink & air cooling (google says factory used a $12.99 starteck model)
• RAM size/model: 512mb Samsung & 256mb Hyundai Electronics (laugh with me here)
• RAM speed: PC2700 Samsung & PC2100 Hyundai Electronics (horrid I know)
• SuperPI result (1M): 04A0F9D0
• CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=552679

Attached screenshot includes the 7+ hour In-place large FFT's run with temp data & the rest of information! Now I think I can finally play SimAnt without a slideslow! ...







...









'Goblin


----------



## areal

It's a start, but is it enough to get me in the club? This is a work-in-progress so please comment.

Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU Clock Speed: 4.00GHz
CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 500MHz
CPU Multiplier Setting: 8x
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU Batch/Stepping: Q829A202 / EO
CPU Voltage: 1.232 V
Motherboard model: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120, Tuniq TIM and fan speed regulator included with kit.
RAM size/model: 4GB GSkill F2-8500CL5D (3.25GB recognized by XP Pro 32 bit)
RAM speed: DDR2 1066
SuperPI 1M result: B81DAFE0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556769

















Thanks for looking


----------



## djabi90

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E6420
• CPU clock speed: 3.6Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed (e.g. 450MHz FSB, 200 Bclk, etc.)
• CPU multiplier setting: 8X
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch L709A537, Stepping: B2
• CPU voltage: 1.608V
• Motherboard model: Abit IP35-E
• Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120 + Schyte
• RAM size/model: 4GB G.Skill DDR2-100)
• RAM speed: DDR2-900
• SuperPI result (1M): 15.203s










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558202

My puppy...


----------



## mobes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Donutey*


I noticed the list was largely Q8*** free, so I'll post mine. I think it will do 3.5, maybe 3.6, but the ultimate weak point is probably the MCH voltage (1.3V is lowest for stable 3.4Ghz).

Processor model: Core 2 Quad Q8200
CPU Clock Speed: 3.40Ghz
CPU Bus: 486Mhz
CPU Multi: 7x
CPU Core Model: Yorkfield
CPU batch/stepping: L819B, M1
CPU Voltage: 1.248V
Motherboard Model: GigaByte EP45-UD3R
Cooling: SunbeamTech Core Contact Cooler w/ included 120mm fan, and an old PII fan on the NB
RAM size/model: 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC PC-8500
RAM Speed: 486 MHz (1:1) @ 6-6-6-16
SuperPI result (1M): 16.250s
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532131


Hi! I'm new to this overclocking issues... Last week i buy a q8200 and a p45 diamond..

IÂ´m having problems when the CPU Bus is higher than 415...

Do you have that settings with a stock cooler?

Tks


----------



## manyu882

cant believe my humble pentium m is first in the list XD...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manyu882*


cant believe my humble pentium m is first in the list XD...


lol oh yeah


----------



## double00

Another Q8200
Here goes, not sure what batching is :S

• Processor model Q8200
• CPU clock speed 3.01G
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 429FSB
• CPU multiplier setting 7
• CPU core model Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping 
• CPU voltage 1.28V
• Motherboard model DFI X48 LT-T2RS
• Cooling Coolermaster V8
• RAM size/model 2x2GB G.Skill Pi PC-8800 DDR2-1100
• RAM speed 429Mhz (1:1) 5-5-5-15
• SuperPI result (1M) - 17.875s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566162


----------



## FtW 420

My first overclocking session on a core i7 920, this was the best I could do stable.

Core i7 920 2.66GHz Bloomfield c0\\c1 stepping
OCed to 3686MHz
Hyperthreading On
CPU Clock 175
Multiplier 20\\21? turbo enabled
CPU Voltage 1.288V
MSI x58 Platinum SLI motherboard
TRUE 120 stock fan
6Gb Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz

I get nothing but blackscreen or it won't POST after this point until I hit 4.2GHz, then windows will run but crashes at the start of any stability test.


----------



## Touge180SX

Core i7 920 C0 @ 4.2Ghz
Hyperthreading On
BClock 200
Multiplier 20/21 w Turbo On
CPU Voltage 1.355
Foxconn Bloodrage
Swiftech GTX w/ dedicated CPU Loop Dual Rad
3x2GB Corsair Dominator @ 1600Mhz stock timings

Core i7 920 D0 and G.Skill Perfect Storm 2000Mhz 6GB on the way!


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hi all, here's mine:

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.40GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: QPI 210
• CPU multiplier setting: x21
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch 3844A717, D0 revision
• CPU voltage: 1.425v bios, 1.446v CPU-Z load
• Motherboard model: evga X58 Classified 760
• Cooling: D-tek Fuzion V2, Black Ice GTX480, GTX 240
• RAM size/model: Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 1T
• RAM speed: 1676MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 9s

Here's a screenshot:

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...g?t=1242739368

And CPU-Z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=569477


----------



## scuderia

Here's my 6 hour OCCT stable E4400 overclock:

• Processor model: Intel Core 2 Duo E4400
• CPU clock speed: 3.21Ghz
• Hyperthreading: Off
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 320.89
• CPU multiplier setting: x10
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: MO
• CPU voltage: 1.33 BIOS / 1.336 CPUZ
• Motherboard model: ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO
• Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283
• RAM size/model: 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066
• RAM speed: 513.4Mhz

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=574481

Screenie (running prime95 in background to stress cpu, can see completed OCCT test as well):


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hi guys....
i could also post mine but at this time i've managed to push my Q9300 @ 2.74 only...
i want topush it more but this time of year here in Greece we have 40celsious and more so my room would be like an oven...
Here is a pic....:d


----------



## jcharlesr75

Prime 95 Stable
CPU: Q9450
Speed: 2.66 Stock, 3.7 Oc'd
Voltage: 1.38750 BIOS Idle 1.344v(CPU-Z), loaded 1.264v(CPU-Z)
Temps are close i think, but when im folding they dont get so high
Motherboard: GA-EP45-UD3L


----------



## Stellarex

• Processor model: E7400
• CPU clock speed: 4.20ghz
• Hyperthreading: off
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 443.1MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch; SLB9Y, Stepping: R0
• CPU voltage: 1.36v
• Motherboard model: DFI DKX38-T2RB
• Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalems, 2x Panaflo 120x38mm 86CFM Fans Push & Pull
• RAM size/model 4GB Mushkin Ascent
• RAM speed: DDR28500
• SuperPI result (1M) - 13.590s


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

just got my E8400 to 4ghz, gonna stress test it now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577502


----------



## bk7794

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3394519209/
here is my old oc


----------



## rp1

All other required details in my sig.


----------



## peterkinsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
CPU Clock Speed: 3.62GHz
CPU Bus Speed: 344
CPU Multiplier Setting: 10.5
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping: ( I don't know how to find this one out?)
CPU Voltage: 1.32
Motherboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX2 (Air)
Dividers: (What does this mean?)
Stepping/Revision: ( How do I find this one out?)

hey, could someone please advise on the most appropriate settings for this processor, currently i think i have made it 233x10.5.
i don't really want to make it run the best possible, just the best setting to get it to run at its actual 2.80ghz rating...
my email: peterkinsley AT hotmail.com (change AT and remove spaces obviously)


----------



## peterkinsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
CPU Clock Speed: 3.62GHz
CPU Bus Speed: 344
CPU Multiplier Setting: 10.5
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU week/stepping: ( I don't know how to find this one out?)
CPU Voltage: 1.32
Motherboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX2 (Air)
Dividers: (What does this mean?)
Stepping/Revision: ( How do I find this one out?)


hey, any luck?


----------



## DarkrReign2049

• Processor model: Xeon E3110
• CPU clock speed: 4.10ghz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 456MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch; SLB9C, Stepping: E0
• CPU voltage: 1.2v
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte EP45-UD3p
• Cooling: AC Freezer 7 Pro
• RAM size/model: OCZ Blade LV 2x2GB
• RAM speed: DDR2 8500
• SuperPI result (1M) - 12.579s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581513

Attachment 111156


----------



## bloke28

• Processor model Intel Yorkfield Quad Core Q9550
• CPU clock speed 2.83Ghz @ 3.825Ghz
• Hyperthreading Off
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 450
• CPU multiplier setting 8.5 (locked)
• CPU core model (Yorkfield)
• CPU batch/stepping (A, E0 revision, see cpu-z pic.)
• CPU voltage (as reported in CPU-Z 1.32V)
• Motherboard model EVGA 790i Ultra SLi
• Cooling (120 Ultra Black, 2 x scythe 3000rpm/133cfm)
• RAM size/model (e.g. GEIL 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 10-10-10-27 2T)
• RAM speed (1333Mhz)
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version
































And finally Window 7 RC Score + CPU-Z Info


----------



## whatsthatsmell

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.03GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bclk speed: 200
• CPU multiplier setting:20x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3901A240, SLBEJ-D0
• CPU voltage: 1.328V
• Motherboard model: Foxconn Bloodrage X58
• Cooling: Noctua lapped w/scyth kaze 3000rpm. cpu also lapped.
• RAM size/model: 6GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-1866
• RAM speed: DDR3-1866 [email protected] 8-8-8-14 1T
• SuperPI result: 10.264s http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=583837


----------



## Ostraq

Hmmm, this is going to be my very first post:


----------



## aravi_992

• Processor model Intel Yorkfield Quad Core Q9550
• CPU clock speed 2.83Ghz @ 3.825Ghz
• Hyperthreading Off
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 450
• CPU multiplier setting 8.5
• CPU core model (Yorkfield)
• CPU batch/stepping (A, E0 revision)
• CPU voltage (1.325V)
• Motherboard model Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
• Cooling (Xigmatek Red Scorpion With Push Pull 12CM Fans)
• RAM size/model (OCZ Fatal1ty DDR2 800 @ 900)
• RAM speed (900Mhz)
• Prime95- 16 Hours 30mins Stable (see pic)
• CPU Z Validation- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561523

ADDMEEEE!!!!


----------



## outlawsbba

• Processor model Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
• CPU clock speed 2.66Ghz @ 3.800Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 475
• CPU multiplier setting 8
• CPU core model (Conroe)
• CPU batch/stepping (B, G0 revision)
• CPU voltage (1.520V)
• Motherboard model Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3
• Cooling: Coolermaster G-Power BL
• RAM size/model (Corsair Value Select DDR2 800 @ 950)
• Orthos Prime 4 Hours 25 mins Stable
• CPU Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587291


----------



## WhiteGoblin

Any idea on when the main list will be updated? It says the last time was March 9th and I know there's been a lot of posts since then!









Thanks for your time moderators and everybody who's posted, excellent source of information here!


----------



## Hajpoj

Just popped in a Q9400, OCed to 3.4Ghz on bios 1403.

I've set Vcore to 1.475 in bios, using a zalman9500 cooler, my temps read 38-40 idle.

In windows vcore is reported as 1.6 in CPU-z. But temps still read 38, does that make sense?


----------



## mushrooshi

• Processor model Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed 2.66Ghz @ 3.658Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 183
• CPU multiplier setting 20
• CPU core model (Bloomfield)
• CPU batch/stepping (*idk*, d0 revision)
• CPU voltage (1.160V)
• Motherboard model Asus P6T SE
• Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2
• RAM size/model (OCZ Platinum 3x2GB 1600mhz @* idk*)
• LinX + Prime95 11 Hours 14 mins Stable
• CPU Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590666


----------



## madmike0408

• Processor model Intel Pentium E5200
• CPU clock speed 2.50Ghz @ 4Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 333
• CPU multiplier setting 12
• CPU core model (Wolfdale)
• CPU batch/stepping (stepping 6 M0 revision)
• CPU voltage (1.296v)
• Motherboard model Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R
• Cooling: AC Freezer 7 pro
• RAM size/model (OCZ reaper 1333 @ 1333)
• Orthos stable 5 Hours 20 mins
• CPU Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591342


----------



## NickPresta

3.15 Ghz @ 1.3v (in BIOS)

This is after minimal tweaking (the voltage is still too high for 3.15 Ghz) but its stable.
2 hours on Prime 95 Small FFTs and 10 runs @ maximum (3224 MB, 20504 problem size) in LinX, stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591395

*Processor model:* Q6700
*CPU clock speed:* 3.15 GHz
*Hyperthreading:* No
*CPU Bus/Bclk speed:* 350 MHz FSB
*CPU multiplier setting:* 9x
*CPU core model:* Kentsfield
*CPU batch/stepping:* Revision G0, Stepping: B
*CPU voltage:* 1.264v
*Motherboard model:* EVGA 680i SLI
*Cooling:* Crappy Thermaltake Heatsink
*RAM size/model:* 4GB OCZ Platinum XTC DDR2-800 at 4-4-3-15
*RAM speed:* DDR2-800
*SuperPI result (1M):* 16.490s

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8180/firstg.png
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/6103/cpuz.png
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/2184/completed.png


----------



## ben160972

Hi, this is my first post, so i thought i would have a go at this overclocking lark, go easy on me guys, i'm totaly new to all this, here is my entry. Screen shot shows testing after 2 hours. Thanks in advance.

• Processor model =Intel E2180
• CPU clock speed = 3.43Ghz
• Hyperthreading = No
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed = 343.0Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting = X10.0
• CPU core model = Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping = D
• CPU voltage = 1.648
• Motherboard model = TF7150U-M7
• Cooling = Stock Intel Cooler
• RAM size/model 4GB Generic
• RAM speed DDR2 800Mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) = 20.781
• CPU Z Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591730


----------



## g_tech9

celeron d 3.47ghz clocked to 4.16ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591868


----------



## NuclearCrap

Thread updated.


----------



## WhiteGoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Thread updated.


*w0000000t!* Thank you for your time NuclearCrap, we can feel the updated nerd power coming off the list!


----------



## g_tech9

e2200 2.20GHz @ 3.10GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596181


----------



## Someguy1135

• Processor model: Core 2 Quad Q9650
• CPU clock speed: 3.90 gHz
• Hyperthreading: n\\a
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed:433MHz
• CPU multiplier setting:9x
• CPU core model: Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch L822B363, E0 revision
• CPU voltage: 1.184v
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
• Cooling: Zalman 8700
• RAM size/model: 4GB G.Skill PC2-6400 
• RAM speed (in DDR; e.g. DDR2-1066 running at 1039.2
• SuperPI result (1M): 12.242s
CPU Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599348


----------



## richardbb85

Q6600 at 3.6ghz 1.39v in bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601509


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prong*


*Q9400 @ 3.4 Ghz*











I ma have missed it but what/where is the template you used to produce these readings/readings?

I'd like to see a template I guess is what I am asking for..

thanks


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prong*


Q9400 @3.6Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=468208











Do you a template of settings you used and could share with me?

thanks


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reiben05*




so far stable but its basicly not safe (vcore) but everything else seems good..

1:1 fsb ram ratio, (5-5-5-12 2T) clocks passed 10 loops of IBT







.. max load temps 73C xp


I was wondering what your bios settings were. Do you have a template you'd be willing to share with me?

I have the same MB and CPU.

thanks


----------



## ChickenInferno

CPU-Z Validation

• Q6600
• 3.802ghz
• 422.5FSB
• 9X
• Kentsfield
• L804B508 G0
• 1.512v Idle 1.528v Load
• EVGa 790i FTW (Analog)
• Lapped TRUE w/San Ace 120 Fan w/washer mod (Note: CPU is also Lapped)
• 4Gb Corsair XMS3 DDR3
• DDR3 1690mhz 7-7-7-20-2T
• 13.603seconds


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
CPU-Z Validation

• Q6600
• 3.780ghz
• 420FSB
• 9X
• Kentsfield
• L804B508 G0
• 1.496v Idle 1.504v Load
• EVGa 790i FTW (Analog)
• Lapped TRUE w/San Ace 120 Fan w/washer mod (Note: CPU is also Lapped)
• 4Gb Corsair XMS3 DDR3
• DDR3 1680mhz 7-7-7-20-2T
• 13.603seconds

I guess we DON'T have the same parts.
I have UD3P and Q9400 CPU

What now??

I was really looking for some stable templates for my system in the 3.3 - 3.8 GHz range..









I'm not looking for some world record but this stock 2.66 GHz is for the birds..

Thanks and help if you or anyone else can help..


----------



## scaby

Q9400 @ 3.40GHz 1.325Vcore


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scaby* 
Q9400 @ 3.40GHz 1.325Vcore









I understand your providing proof of your overclock. I was requestng from you or others to provide some templates for overclocking 3-4 ghz range.

If I go barely past stock VCORE my fan immediately jumps to 3,000 rpm which is 500 rpm too high.

I'm stuck at 3.4-3.6 ghz range because of that.

Thanks if you or anyone else can helps me.


----------



## richardbb85

just upped my chip to 3.7 at 1.45v

seem stable so far, will post screen shot later


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


just upped my chip to 3.7 at 1.45v

seem stable so far, will post screen shot later


I have q9400 and i've been needing to see you guys templates you're using to get these overclocks with the ud3p.

thanks a bunch


----------



## richardbb85

aite, here is my test at 3.7ghz at 1.45v in bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604737

pic on the left is idle, right is on load


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
aite, here is my test at 3.7ghz at 1.45v in bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604737

pic on the left is idle, right is on load

I'm talking about a template with the precise settings in your bios to get that 3.7 ghz you're talking about.
*Here is a BLANK template*

X.XX GHZ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: XXXX
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: XXXX
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: XXXX
CPU Frequency ...........................: XXXX

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: XXXX
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: XXXX
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: XXXX
C.I.A.2 .................................: XXXX

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................:: XXXX
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: XXXX
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: XXXX
System Memory Multiplier ..............: XXXX
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: XXXX
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: XXXX

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5: XXXX
tRCD ...................................5: XXXX
tRP'....................................5: XXXX
tRAS....................................15: XXXX

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration..................: XXXX
CPU Vcore................1.21250V.........: XXXX
CPU Terminationâ€¦.........1.200V...........: XXXX
CPU PLL..................1.500V...........: XXXX
CPU Reference............0.760V...........: XXXX

MCH/ICH
MCH Core.............1.100V............: XXXX
MCH Reference........0.760V............: XXXX
MCH/DRAM Ref.........0.900V............: XXXX
ICH I/O..............1.500V............: XXXX
ICH Core.............1.100V............: XXXX

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V.............: XXXX
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.............: XXXX
Channel A Reference....0.900V.............: XXXX
Channel B Reference....0.900V.............: XXXX

see?


----------



## richardbb85

everything is default except the voltage

lol


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
everything is default except the voltage

lol

I am about to be embarrassed here so hold on a second.

Do you mean I can OC my motherboard/cpu combo by only increasing the vcore?

If so then I've wasted many days of fruitless time....


----------



## richardbb85

well....the only thing i have to adjust is the voltage


----------



## richardbb85

don't update me on the 3.7ghz yet, i am running Prime now at 3.8ghz


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
well....the only thing i have to adjust is the voltage

lolwut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weatherphobia* 
I am about to be embarrassed here so hold on a second.

Do you mean I can OC my motherboard/cpu combo by only increasing the vcore?

If so then I've wasted many days of fruitless time....









You need to raise the "CPU clock frequency" value and then raise the voltage accordingly. You should read a few guides online covering the basics, and then take it very slowly and figure it out. No two overclocks are exactly the same, so someone else's settings are not guaranteed to work on your setup regardless of how similar your hardware is.

It might be a good idea to start a new thread requesting members to suggest good overclocking guides, there are some really great ones out there I just can't remember any at the moment.

Remember: you can't spell "*o-v-e-r-c-l-o-c-k*" without "*reading-so-many-gudies-and-data-sheets-that-your-eyes-bleed*"









Best of luck


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lolwut

You need to raise the "CPU clock frequency" value and then raise the voltage accordingly. You should read a few guides online covering the basics, and then take it very slowly and figure it out. No two overclocks are exactly the same, so someone else's settings are not guaranteed to work on your setup regardless of how similar your hardware is.

It might be a good idea to start a new thread requesting members to suggest good overclocking guides, there are some really great ones out there I just can't remember any at the moment.

Remember: you can't spell "*o-v-e-r-c-l-o-c-k*" without "*reading-so-many-gudies-and-data-sheets-that-your-eyes-bleed*"









Best of luck









I may have found a block for my OC'ing. Any cpu frequency of 3.4 ghz of more combined with a vcore of 1.3500v or more will cause my HSF fan to spin at 3,000 rpm which is 500 rpm higher than the safe max speed. Basically keeping it at 3000 rpm would either shorten the life or cause complete failure of the fan which would be a huge problem.

I guess those OC'ing above 3.4-3.5 GHZ are using *Variable Speed* HSF's?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weatherphobia* 
I may have found a block for my OC'ing. Any cpu frequency of 3.4 ghz of more combined with a vcore of 1.3500v or more will cause my HSF fan to spin at 3,000 rpm which is 500 rpm higher than the safe max speed. Basically keeping it at 3000 rpm would either shorten the life or cause complete failure of the fan which would be a huge problem.

I guess those OC'ing above 3.4-3.5 GHZ are using *Variable Speed* HSF's?

What are you using to monitor your fan speed? I'm surprised that it would spin up to a faster speed than it's specified for. I've never come across that happening before but maybe someone else with more experience on the matter can chime in.

Either way your fan speed is indirectly related to your overclocking threshold, it's more the temperature of your cpu cores that has a direct effect. If you run your cores at too high a temperature you will either permanently damage your cpu or just cause instability (crashes etc).


----------



## ChickenInferno

Weatherphobia--A template is going to do you no good whatsoever, because of things like VID and batch number will change how much vcore you need and *even if you can hit 3.8ghz.*

Like I said when I was being polite in the pm. Make your own thread and you will get a dozen people with q9400's helping you overclock it and not making a thread with 593 posts that are only supposed to be validation screenshots. When NuclearCrap goes in here to update the first post, he is going to have to sift through your posts that have nothing to do with this thread. Leave and make your own thread here or I will report you.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lolwut

what don't you understand?

i just upped the speed to 3.8ghz and 1.518v

no problem so far

will post screen shot tomorrow, wont be up 2 more hrs to get the screen shot.


----------



## scaby

• Processor Model: Core 2 Quad Q9400
• CPU Clock Speed: 3.60GHz
• CPU Bus: 450MHz
• CPU Multiplier Setting: 8x
• CPU Core Model: Yorkfield
• CPU Batch/Stepping: L827B288, R0
• CPU Voltage: 1.312V
• Motherboard Model: GA-EP45-UD3R
• Cooling: Cooler Master V8
• RAM size/model: Corsair Dominator 2x2GB
• RAM speed: 900mhz, 5-5-5-15

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=607431


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
what don't you understand?

He said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weatherphobia* 
Do you mean I can OC my motherboard/cpu combo by only increasing the vcore?

If so then I've wasted many days of fruitless time....









You said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
well....the only thing i have to adjust is the voltage

You post was misleading, that's all.

As ChickenInferno said this thread is for validation so I'm going to stop posting now.


----------



## Hiveon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
• Processor model Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed 2.66Ghz @ 3.658Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 183
• CPU multiplier setting 20
• CPU core model (Bloomfield)
• CPU batch/stepping (*idk*, d0 revision)
• CPU voltage (1.160V)
• Motherboard model Asus P6T SE
• Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2
• RAM size/model (OCZ Platinum 3x2GB 1600mhz @ *idk*)
• LinX + Prime95 11 Hours 14 mins Stable
• CPU Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590666

You sure your voltage is correct on this? That doesn't seem right. That's below the default. & the voltage on your screenshot doesn't exist.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Here it is:

• Processor model: Core 2 Quad, Q9550
• CPU clock speed: 4.25Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 500 Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: x8.5
• CPU core model: Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch, unknown, stepping, e0
• CPU voltage: 1.360V
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte ud3r
• Xiggy + as5 + Ultra Kaze 3000 Rpm
• RAM size/model: Mushkin DDr2, 1066 @ 5-5-5-15
• RAM speed: Running at 1000mhz 5 - 5- 5 - 12
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version - in picture, hope its fine, couldn't get validation to work

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=612428

Hope the info provided is enough, I know I didn't give the load thing either, but based on temps I think it's pretty clear.


----------



## richardbb85

3.85ghz passed, 1.55v in bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=613004

woohoooo


----------



## igob8a

E8400 E0 4.05 1.23125V in bios.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610713
Stability test: http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2859/proofawb.png
Thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...core-good.html

Stock cooler


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Processor model: Q6700
CPU clock speed: 3.33 GHz
Hyperthreading: No
CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 333.3 MHz FSB
CPU multiplier setting: 10x
CPU core model: Kentsfield
CPU batch/stepping: Revision G0, Stepping: B
CPU voltage: 1.344v
Motherboard model: Asus P5N-D 750i
Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight
RAM size/model: 8GB (2x2GB) Crucial PC2-6400
(2x2GB) Kingston PC2-5300
RAM speed: DDR2
SuperPI result (1M): 15.912s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=615080


----------



## AxEmAn

Processor model: E8500
CPU clock speed: 4GHz
Hyperthreading: No
CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 422 MHz FSB
CPU multiplier setting: 9.5x
CPU core model: wolfdale
CPU batch/stepping: Revision E0, Stepping: A
CPU voltage: 1.296v
Motherboard model: GIGABYTE EP45T-DS3R
Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight w/ SilenX 120m push-pull
RAM size/model: Corsair XMS3 6GB (3x2GB)
RAM speed: DDR3-1333 633MHz 8-8-8-18 2T
SuperPI result (1M): 12.433s (2M): 29.156s
Cinebench Stable
LinX Stable
CPU-Z validation
OCCT 3.1 stable (3hr)

The Freq in cinebench was for another run I did previous, so the 3500mhz is wrong


----------



## MarcusFoX

Highest I could get the bad boy with my d-tek v2, stay tuned for a higher clock in the furture. enjoy

• Processor model: Intel i7 920 D0
• CPU clock speed: 4.418ghz
• Hyperthreading ON
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 210mhz
• CPU multiplier: setting 21
• CPU core model: Bloomsfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 38449B202/ D0
• CPU voltage: 1.384v / 1.400v
• Motherboard model: Asus ROG Rampage II Extreme
• Cooling: D-Tek v2 block, PA 120.3 Rad, 3x scythe s-flex, swifttech mini Res, Swifttech 655 pump.
• RAM size/model: 6gb triple channel OCZ platinum OCZ3P1600LV6GK 1658mhz @ 1.73v
• SuperPI result (1M) - 9.332


----------



## Napoleon85

• Processor model: Intel Core2 Duo E6750
• CPU clock speed: 3720GHz
• Hyperthreading: n/a
• CPU Bus speed: 465
• CPU multiplier setting: 8x
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: 3746A519 / G0
• CPU voltage: 1.448v
• Motherboard model: Asus P5K-E
• Cooling: CM Hyper TX2
• RAM size/model: 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-930
• SuperPI result (1M): 14.118s checksum 6C58A03F
• CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=627262

I'm still working on stability issues at higher clocks but I think I can squeeze a bit more out of her. I'll post back here if I get it stable at higher clocks.


----------



## richardbb85

here is my latest OC at 3.9 with 1.6v in bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=630443


----------



## Zippy476

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8400
• CPU clock speed: 3.8 GHz
• Hyperthreading
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 422.5MHz FSB
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Q833A142 / E0
• CPU voltage: 1.256 idle, 1.23 load
• Motherboard model: EVGA 750i FTW
• Cooling: OCZ Vendetta 2 w/ OCZ Force Braket AS5
• RAM size/model: 4GB 2x2GB Corsair Dominator PC8500 DDR2 1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066
• CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=635097

going to run Prime95 blend test for 8 hours then post attachment when finished


----------



## Cashis05

Pretty much first Overclock and am confident at doing plenty more, I will run this for a couple of weeks and will attempt 3.6Ghz.

• Processor model: Intel Core2 Quad 9400
• CPU clock speed: 3400Ghz
• CPU Bus speed: 425
• Rated FSB: 1700Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: 8x
• CPU voltage: 1.23125
• North Bridge voltage: 1.29
• Motherboard model: Asus P5E3 x38
• Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Red Scorpion Edition
• RAM size/model: 2GB Corsair XMS3
• RAM speed: DDR3-1333Mhz @ 1477Mhz

• OCCT/OCCT: Duration 2hrs
• LinX test: 100pack Duration just half an hour
• Prime95: Small FFTs Duration 12Hrs

Attachment 118610Attachment 118611Attachment 118612


----------



## NuclearCrap

Thread is being updated at this moment. For future submissions, please leave your screenshots in attachments. There's no need to paste the whole gigantic image onto the post itself. And for a valid submission, please include at least *both* a CPU-Z link and screenshot proof of stability test. CPU-Z rejected validations or extremely short stability test times will not be included. Thank you.


----------



## TheShaman

Processor model C2D --e7200
• CPU clock speed ----3.8Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed --400
• CPU multiplier setting --9.5
• CPU core model -------Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping -----Batch A M0 revision
• CPU voltage ----bios= 1.32v, cpuz=1.312
• Motherboard model ---Asus P5Q
• Cooling --------------Lapped Xigmatek s1283, cpu lapped as well
• RAM size/model ------2x2Gb OCZ Platinum
• RAM speed ----------ddr2 pc2-8500 @1066
• SuperPI result (1M) - 13.967 seconds

CPU-Z link


----------



## Shogon

• Processor model--Core 2 Quad Q9650
• CPU clock speed--4.05Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed--450 mhz
• CPU multiplier setting--9x
• CPU core model--Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping--L842B679 E0
• CPU voltage--1.32V idle - 1.272V load
• Motherboard model--EVGA 790I Ultra 132-CK-NF79
• Cooling--Thermaltake V1 [110mm fan] (inside Antec 1200 case)
• RAM size/model--4 gigs DDR3 OCZ3P16002G
• RAM speed--DDR3-1600Mhz
• SuperPI result (1M)--13.5s
•CPU-Z link--http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=641222


----------



## cooper_inc1

• Processor model: Intel Core Deuo E8400
• CPU clock speed: 3.83 GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 425.5 MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Revision E0 Stepping A
• CPU voltage: 1.304V
• Motherboard model: Asus P5E Deluxe
• Cooling: XSPC Delta water block with Swift Tech dual fan radiator
• RAM size/model: 8GB G.Skill P6400 DDR2-1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version: 00m 23.914s
CPU Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648246


----------



## daanielin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1* 
• Processor model: Intel Core Deuo E8400
• CPU clock speed: 3.83 GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 425.5 MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Revision E0 Stepping A
• CPU voltage: 1.304V
• Motherboard model: Asus P5E Deluxe
• Cooling: XSPC Delta water block with Swift Tech dual fan radiator
• RAM size/model: 8GB G.Skill P6400 DDR2-1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version: 00m 23.914s
CPU Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648246

Shouldn't you be getting muuuch better timing in Super Pi?


----------



## cooper_inc1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daanielin* 
Shouldn't you be getting muuuch better timing in Super Pi?

Yea I thought about that, I had alot of stuff running. like firefox, msn, and all kinds of stuff when I did the SuperPi test because it was the last thing I saw on the list of required programs, so I just threw it in there at the last minute.

I will re-run it to see if I can get a better time.


----------



## daanielin

Aight, should be getting something around 10-11s methinks.


----------



## Lord Xeb

• Processor model - Q6600 G0 stepping
• CPU clock speed - 3.717GHz
• Hyperthreading - N/A
• CPU multiplier setting x9
• CPU core model - Kentsfield
• CPU batch/stepping - G0 stepping/ I need to take my heat sink off to see my batch.....
• CPU voltage - 1.488v idle - 1.472 load
• Motherboard model - Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
• Cooling - Xigmatek S1283 w/ IC7, Ultra Kaze 3K w/ fan shround, taped
• RAM size/model - 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ SLI PC6400
• RAM speed - 826MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 validation version


----------



## zang3tsu

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.02GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 191 BCLK
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: D0 Stepping / Batch #: 3850A874
• CPU voltage: 1.304V
• Motherboard model: Asus Rampage II Gene
• Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalem w/ 2 Scythe S-FLEX (Push/Pull)
• RAM size/model: 6GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
• RAM speed: DDR-1528
• SuperPI result: 10.192s, Checksum# AA920B03
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=661291


----------



## whatsthatsmell

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4018MHz
• Hyperthreading: OFF
• CPU Bclk speed: 191
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3901A240, SLBEJ-D0
• CPU voltage: 1.296V under load (Bios: Vdroop enabled, default vcore 1.264V and +100VTT)
• Motherboard model: Foxconn Bloodrage
• Cooling: Heatkiller,Feser120.3,panaflow ultra's,mcp655
• RAM size/model: 4GB DDR3-1866 7-8-7-20 2T
• RAM speed: DDR3-1531
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.185s
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=662422


----------



## dtmcnamara

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4405MHz
• Hyperthreading: OFF
• CPU Bclk speed: 210
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping:SLBEJ-D0
• CPU voltage: 1.375V
• Motherboard model: ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
• Cooling: Thors Hammer, 2 90CFM 120mm fans, custom shroud
• RAM size/model: 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24
• SuperPI result (1M): 9.025s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663680
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post6978535


----------



## bk7794

that is 3.5ghz. Ugh I should have magnified it. E5200 3.5ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656720

• CPU Bclk speed: 280
• Processor model: Intel E5200
• CPU clock speed: 3500mhz or 3.5ghz
• Hyperthreading: OFF
• CPU multiplier setting: 12.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping:M0
• CPU voltage: 1.24 windows. 1.26bios
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
• Cooling: noctua nh-u12p 1 stock fan
• RAM size/model: OCZ Vista upgrade. 2gigs.
• SuperPI result (1M): 15.075 seconds


----------



## GigaByte

• Processor model: Q9550
• CPU clock speed: 4.00GHz
• CPU Bus/BCLK: 471MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 8.5x
• CPU Core Model: Yorkfield
• CPU Batch/Stepping: L837B072/E0
• CPU Voltage: 1.296v
• Motherboard Model: DFI Lanparty Dark P45-T2RS Plus
• Cooling: Lapped Zalman CNPS9700NT
• RAM Size/Model: 4GB [2x2GB] OCZ PC2-6400 Platinum XTC
• RAM speed: DDR2-942
• SuperPI (1.5 XS) Result (1M): 12.164s

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668571


----------



## nolonger

• Processor model: Dual Core E5200
• CPU clock speed: 3.75Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 300Mhz FSB
• CPU multiplier setting: 12.5X
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: M0
• CPU voltage: 1.32V
• Motherboard model: Asus Rampage Formula
• Cooling: Thermalright Ultra-90 with 92mm 50CFM Adda Fan
• RAM size/model: 4GB DDR2-800Mhz Kingston
• RAM speed: DDR2-800Mhz
• SuperPI result (1M): 15.631s

Validation


----------



## Carlitos714

• Processor model: Intel Core Duo E7200 (lapped)
• CPU clock speed: 4.2GHz
• CPU Bclk speed: 466
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Q813A759, MO
• CPU voltage: 1.5375V (bios) 1.520 cpu-z
• Motherboard model: EVGA 780i FTW
• Cooling: D-Tek Fuzion V1, BI GTX 360, Ultra Kaze 3,000 rpm
• RAM size/model: 4x1 GB various ram. see cpu-z validation
• RAM speed: DDR2-800
• SuperPI result (1M): 14.477s

my waterblock is currently using a quad nozzle (had my Q6600 then i sold it. just cleaned my water system so im gonna change the nozzle until some time.) so temps are a little high. will try for 4.3 ghz in a few months.


----------



## jaded

Aye. heres my stability @ about 4.46GHz, CPUz shows it lower, I post stability @ 4.5GHz soon, ive already acheived it just dropped it down recently for voltage reasons but hereee ya go. Decided to use orthos this time to get load temps down, even though I am stable on prime95 also.







Temps just get up there on the crazy ole p95. Btw, My voltages are only @ 1.39, Not sure why my voltages jump insanely as do my temps sometimes @ 100% load, anyone know why they would jump as far as up to 1.45v from 1.39?









• Processor model: INTEL CORE i7
• CPU clock speed 4.45GHz
• Hyperthreading OFF
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 212
• CPU multiplier setting 21
• CPU core model Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping D0
• CPU voltage 1.435
• Motherboard model EVGA X58 SLI LE
• Cooling Scythe Mugen 2 with 2 120mm Scythe fans. x2 140mm Exhaust Fans. x4 120mm Fans.
• RAM size/model OCZ/3x2GB/1600MHZ
• RAM speed 1695MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - Screenshot below.


----------



## Blameless

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.104GHz
• Hyperthreading: ON
• CPU Bclk speed: 216
• CPU multiplier setting: 19x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: SLBEJ 3849B202
• CPU voltage: 1.232v (load)
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R
• Cooling: Lapped TRUE with Panaflo H1
• RAM size/model: 3GiB Samsung Original DDR3-1333 CL9 (M378B2873EH1-CH9)
• RAM speed: DDR3-1296 7-7-7-21-T1
• SuperPI result (1M): 9.906s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=704929


----------



## ChickenInferno

• Core i7 920
• 4.417ghz
• HT On
• 210.4 mhz
• 21x
• Bloomfield
• 3849B018
• 1.384v Idle 1.376v Load
• Asus Rampage II Extreme (Green)
• Lapped TRUE w/Washer Mod w/2xSan Ace 120's
• 6gb G-Skill Tridents (2000mhz cas9)
• 1262.4mhz cas8
• 9.189s 1M

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## DeathMetroll

Hello,

I was using a I7 [email protected],2(with turbo mode) with a ASUS P6T motherboard with a 2x1Go PC 10800 running very fine.

I bought a 3x2Go Trident series PC16000 kit.

My problem :

I can't run my usual overclock with the RAM set to 2000Mhz

The computer boot with :

The proc at 3,2ghz and the kit at 2000Mhz.
The kit at 1600Mhz and the proc at 4,2Ghz

Can I make the proc at 4,2Ghz AND the RAM at 2000Mhz working together ?

Thanks

PS: I set the timings to there good configuration (9 9 9 24) and the DRAM Voltage to 1.66V.


----------



## foyboy

• intel core 2 duo E7400
• 3.74Ghz
• CPU Bus: 440mghz
• CPU multiplier 8.5x
• CPU core model: wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: q826b020
• CPU voltage: 1.344v
• Motherboard model: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R P45 775 R
• Cooling: i use two 120mm fans front and back then two 80mm on the side with a zalman 120mm heatsink on my CPU
• RAM size/model: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746120


----------



## jchapman805

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DangerDaz* 
This is my first overclock, got my QX6700 to 3.07GHZ, not the best overclock but it'll do for me.

i got my qx6700 to 3.2ghz with 356fsb x 9 multiplyer with 4gb of ram @ 1068mhz stable and QUICK but i got aftermarket heatsink and fan for cpu @ 50c idle


----------



## alancsalt

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8500,
• CPU clock speed: 4.313GHz
• Hyperthreading:
• CPU Bus/Strap: 454MHz FSB, 2.40B (1:1.2 divider)
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch SLB9K, EO stepping
• CPU voltage: Bios 1.3625 Windows 1.328V
• Motherboard model: GA-X48-DQ6
• Cooling: Air, Thermalright True 120 Black, Noctua 120mm NF-P12 1300 54.3cfm push/pull fans, 50mm fan on NB, Coolermaster CM-690 case, 5 x 120mm Coolermaster 43cfm case fans
• RAM size/model: 2x2gig Corsair Dominator 8500C5DF-G
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066 @ 1090MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.904s


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8500,
• CPU clock speed: 4.313GHz
• Hyperthreading:
• CPU Bus/Strap: 454MHz FSB, 2.40B (1:1.2 divider)
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch SLB9K, EO stepping
• CPU voltage: Bios 1.3625 Windows 1.328V
• Motherboard model: GA-X48-DQ6
• Cooling: Air, Thermalright True 120 Black, Noctua 120mm NF-P12 1300 54.3cfm push/pull fans, 50mm fan on NB, Coolermaster CM-690 case, 5 x 120mm Coolermaster 43cfm case fans
• RAM size/model: 2x2gig Corsair Dominator 8500C5DF-G
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066 @ 1090MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.904s

Nice overclock! Didn't know E8500's could reach 4.3GHz below 1.36V.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Nice overclock! Didn't know E8500's could reach 4.3GHz below 1.36V.


Thanks!

In bios its 1.3625v, but in cpuid it usually says its 1.34v, not running Prime. With Prime running cpuid soon says 1.328v.

Using GTL allowed lower vtt and mch.

This is highest overclock I can get stable without going above 1.3625 cpu volts in bios, atm.


----------



## BiG O

I will be updating the OP with all the missed posts since the last update in the coming days. I just have to get them all organized. I plan to keep this updated to the best of my abilities as it seems to have lost some attention lately. Stay tuned...


----------



## BiG O

I have updated the OP to include all entries that had not yet been added.

A quick note:

Any entries not including all required information (ie - CPU-Z validation link) have been omitted. If you wish to have your entry added, please repost with all required criteria. Thank you.


----------



## alancsalt

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8500,
• CPU clock speed: 4.313GHz
• Hyperthreading:
• CPU Bus/Strap: 454MHz FSB, 2.40B (1:1.2 divider)
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch SLB9K, EO stepping
• CPU voltage: Bios 1.3625 Windows 1.328V
• Motherboard model: GA-X48-DQ6
• Cooling: Air, Thermalright True 120 Black, Noctua 120mm NF-P12 1300 54.3cfm push/pull fans, 50mm fan on NB, Coolermaster CM-690 case, 5 x 120mm Coolermaster 43cfm case fans
• RAM size/model: 2x2gig Corsair Dominator 8500C5DF-G
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066 @ 1090MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.904s









Since that screenshot did 37 hours Prime95:


----------



## alancsalt

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8500,
• CPU clock speed: 4.4427GHz
• Hyperthreading:No
• CPU Bus/Strap: 466MHz FSB, 2.40B (1:1.2 divider)
• CPU multiplier setting: 9.5
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: SLB9K, EO stepping
• CPU voltage: Bios Vcore 1.3875v Windows VID 1.344v
• Motherboard model: GA-X48-DQ6
• Cooling: Air, Thermalright True 120 Black, Noctua 120mm NF-P12 1300 54.3cfm push/pull fans, 50mm fan on NB, Coolermaster CM-690 case, 5 x 120mm Coolermaster 43cfm case fans
• RAM size/model: 2x2gig G.Skill F2-8800CL5D-4GPI 1100MHz DDR2
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066 @ 1118MHz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.702s
Computer name

 Online name

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=777098










Since then:


----------



## atennisplayah

Great list but will there be an addition of core i5 overclocks coming soon? In particular the 750.

Thanks.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atennisplayah*


Great list but will there be an addition of core i5 overclocks coming soon? In particular the 750.

Thanks.


There are Core i5's besides the 750?







I know you meant socket 1156 CPU's, just being an ass.


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reiben05*




so far stable but its basicly not safe (vcore) but everything else seems good..

1:1 fsb ram ratio, (5-5-5-12 2T) clocks passed 10 loops of IBT







.. max load temps 73C xp


DUDE! Seriously I have a _*UD3P Motherboard with a Q9400 CPU*_ and I would REALLY like to know *all your exact template settings inside your BIOS, please?*

Anyone else?
Anyone?


----------



## lucky-luk

I overclocked my i7 920 @ 4GHz on 211bclk x 19.

This is my setup in Asus P6T Deluxe V2:

Multiplier: 19
Bclk: 211
Vcore 1.3375
PLL 1.96
QPI: 1.4
RAM: 1.66
ICH: 1.32
IOH: 1.2
Load line calibration enabled
CPU diferential amplitude 900mV
CPU clock skew 300ps
CPU spread spectrum disabled
IOH clock skew 300ps
PCIE spread spectrum disabled

In CPU options everything is disabled except HT and Virtualization Technology.

I have turned on as well ACPI 2.0

I have tested that setup running prime95 with smallfft for 23h and playing games in last few days.

I'm attaching screen as a proof and photo of my rig to show You what kind of cooling system I'm using.

I'm very grateful for this guide and I hope my setup will be useful for someone.


----------



## alancsalt

lucky-luk, Post a cpuz verification banner too, or it won't get put up in the next refresh of the list at forum start. There's a list there of what u need to post.

I know coz I had to repost mine.


----------



## weatherphobia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Post a cpuz verification banner too, or it won't get put up in the next refresh of the list at forum start. There's a list there of what u need to post.

I know coz I had to repost mine.


Here is mine, I hope this gathers help with overclocking.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=821741

If it's the wrong thread or forum to post validations please let me know.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Hey Big_O,

You have my e5x00 series OC listed as an "E5200", but its really an "*E5300*". Not that it makes a huge diff to me. lol

Thx
~W4LNUT5


----------



## MakubeX

• Intel i5-750
• 4.01GHz
• 200 Bclk
• Multi 20x
• Lynnfield
• L927B319, Rev. B1
• 1.36v (Under load overvolts to 1.368v)
• Asus P7P55D Pro
• Watercooling: Apogee XT and XSPC RX360
• 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-2000
• DDR3-2000
• 10.358s


----------



## Zippy476

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E8400
• CPU clock speed: 4.0 GHz
• Hyperthreading
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 444.5MHz FSB
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Wolfdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Q833A142 / E0
• CPU voltage: 1.352 idle, 1.328 load
• Motherboard model: EVGA 750i FTW
• Cooling: OCZ Vendetta 2 w/ OCZ Force Braket AS5
• RAM size/model: 4GB 2x2GB Corsair Dominator PC8500 DDR2 1066
• RAM speed: DDR2-1066
• CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=834404


----------



## Deth V

I hope I got everything right









Processor Model: E5200
Cpu Clock:3.19 (Effectively 3.2Ghz)
CPU Base Clock Speed: 266
Multiplier:12
CPU Core Model: Wolfdale
CPU Batch/Stepping: Batch 3920B036
Stepping: A
Revision:R0
CPU Voltage: 1.136 Under OCCT Load Reported in CPU-Z
Motherboard: GA-EP45-UD3P
Cooling: Stock On Mother-board. Dark knight on CPU (With Stock Fan)
Ram: 4GB Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X4096
RAM speed: 886MHz
Super PI time: 18s
CPU-Z Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=874036 (Name Accidentally came out to be My computer name)

Attachment 132476
Attachment 132477


----------



## Purostaff

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed: 4.001GHz
• Hyperthreading: ON
• CPU Bclk speed: 191
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: SLBEJ 3939B215
• CPU voltage: 1.329v (load)
• Motherboard model: EVGA E758-A1
• Cooling: Megahalems with Panaflo (2750 RPM)
• RAM size/model: 6GB (3x2GB) OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600
• RAM speed: DDR3 1524 @ 7-7-7-24-T1
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.249s

(Prime still going as I post this







)

EDIT: Left prime over night and got BSOD at 9:45AM. That makes it 10 hours and 30 min stable.


----------



## Raiko187

hi guys/girls,im new to overclocking so i can hope i get some nice and friendly tips here 

this is what i got so far:

• Processor model: Intel i7 950 D0
• CPU clock speed: 4.209ghz
• Hyperthreading ON
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 175mhz
• CPU multiplier: x24
• CPU core model: Bloomsfield
• CPU voltage: 1.425 V
• Motherboard model: Asus Rampage II Extreme


----------



## reficul

• *Processor model:* Intel i7 920
• *CPU clock speed:* 4.2Ghz
• *Hyperthreading:* ON
• *CPU Bus/Bclk speed:* 200
• *CPU multiplier setting:* 21.0
• *CPU core model:* Bloomfield
• *CPU batch/stepping:* D0 3938A508
• *CPU voltage:* 1.360
• *Motherboard model:* Asus P6X58D Premium
• *Cooling:* Prolimatech Megahelam push/pull Kaze-Jyuni
• *RAM size/model:* Corsair CMG6GX3M3A1600C7 2GBx3 6GB
• *RAM speed:* DDR3 1600
• *SuperPI result:* 9.703 checksum: C2B032E2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=999660


----------



## BiG O

I've added all posts to the original list. If you were not added, and feel you should have been, it is likely because you did not include everything as required, and described in the first post.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. I will make sure to update this more often in the coming weeks. I apologize for the long delay. I hope that we can get a bit more activity in here.


----------



## Ando

E7200 @ 436FSB x 8.5


----------



## BiG O

You need a CPUz Validation link.


----------



## Staged1

• Processor model:I7-920
• CPU clock speed:3.80 GHz
• Hyperthreading:On (Speedstep enabled)
• CPU BCLK:200
• CPU multiplier:19x
• CPU core model:Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping0
• CPU voltage:1.18 (BIOS VCORE - 1.18125)
• Motherboard:ASUS P6T SE
• Cooling:Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283v
• RAM size/model:Corsair 6144 MB DDR3 Triple Channel
• RAM speed:800 MHz (2:8) @ 9-9-9-24
• SuperPI result16.992 with Prime95 running (E223DCBA)
10.826 with Prime95 stopped (27ECBECD)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1010996


----------



## blooder11181

no celeron e1000 overclock 








l


----------



## BiG O

OP Updated through post 653.


----------



## Cilraaz

CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Clock Speed: 3.80GHz
Hyperthreading: N/A
Bclk: 200MHz
CPU Multiplier: 19x
CPU Core: Lynnfield
Batch/Stepping/Rev: L933B593/E5/B1
vcore/VTT: 1.31V in BIOS (LLC enabled, 1.296V in CPU-Z)/1.17V
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L
Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight (air)
RAM Model: 4GB G.Skill Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
RAM Speed: DDR3 1600
SuperPi Result: 11.030s
My CPU-Z Validation:









My SuperPi Result:









My Stress Test (7.5 hours, RealTemp showing full load):


----------



## BiG O

OP Updated through post 655. More people should be submitting. Get them in.


----------



## Jonesey I7

please add me......4.510 1.32vcore, 10 passes, 2 hours prime small fft and blend










validation in sig. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027127


----------



## the last man

Core 2 Duo E6400
Pic (Terrible Quality I apologize it was late at night when I took the screen shot I just wanted to go to sleep):








CPU-z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038238


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the last man*


Core 2 Duo E6400
Pic (Terrible Quality I apologize it was late at night when I took the screen shot I just wanted to go to sleep):








CPU-z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038238


Please read the OP, and post again with all of the requirements.


----------



## mumyoryu

Processor model - E8400
CPU Clock speed - 4.5GHz
CPU Bus - 500MHz
CPU Multi - 9x
CPU core model - Wolfdale
CPU batch - E0
CPU Voltage - 1.328v
Motherboard model - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Cooling - TRUE with 1 San-ace 120L
RAM size/model - 2x1Gb Corsair XMS2 DHX (My 4Gb kit can't run over ~950Mhz







)
RAM speed - 1000MHz, 6-6-6-20
SuperPI result (1M) - 10.485s
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1050950


















My temps seem ridiculously high for the voltage...should I be worried? While priming I touched the base and fins of my TRUE and it didn't really feel hot, so im hoping it's just bad diodes or something


----------



## BiG O

OP updated.


----------



## Arexniba

Just oc'd my processor, this is my 1st time, and I think they were pretty nice numbers.
Used Prime95 for about 8 hours. 
Temperatures ranged in between 26C-55C.

Core 2 Duo E6850
3.00GHz - *3.70GHz*
Hyperthread?
411MHz FSB
9x
Conroe
Batch?
1.432V
MSI Platinum P35 MS-7345
Corsair H50 cooler (watercooled) with 2x 120mm fans for Push/Pull technique; 2x 80mm fans; 3x 120mm fans.
4GB G.Skill DDR2-800
Prime95 version 25.11

Check it out:


----------



## R1P5AW

• Processor model: I7-920
• CPU clock speed: 4.01 GHz
• Hyperthreading: On (Speedstep enabled)
• CPU BCLK: 191
• CPU multiplier: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: D0
• CPU voltage: 1.30625
• Motherboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe/OC Palm
• Cooling: Corsair H50
• RAM size/model: Corsair XMS3 6 GB TR3X6G1600C9 DDR3 1600
• RAM speed: 800 MHz (2:8) @ 8-8-8-24
• SuperPI result 11.052s

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070421


----------



## Poppinj

• Processor model : i5 750
• CPU clock speed : 4.12 GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed : 196.6 Bclk
• CPU multiplier setting : x21
• CPU core model : Lynnfeild 
• CPU batch/stepping : Batch L945B510/Stepping 5 Rev. B1
• CPU voltage : 1.360 under load/1.
• Motherboard model : Asus P7P55D E
• Cooling : Sythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Push Pull
• RAM size/model : 4GB G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3 Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM
• RAM speed : DDR3 1572 8-8-8-24
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.175s

CPU-Z Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1113395

I went for 4.2 but the voltage increase was just to much for me. Now if I can just do something about that graphics card....

Let me know if I forgot anything.


----------



## GRABibus

• Processor model: Core 2 Quad Q9650
• CPU clock speed: 4.2GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk/QPI speed: 1868MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch L825B338, E0 revision
• CPU voltage: 1.344V
• Motherboard model: Asus Rampage Extreme
• Cooling: THERMALRIGHT Ultra-120 Extreme + Fan SCYTHE Ultra Kaze 120mm 3000rpm (Push)
• RAM size/model: 2x2GB OCZ INTEL Extreme Edition DDR3 PC12800
• RAM speed: 1557MHz
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.984s

Prime95 v25.9 build 4 "Blend" => 12 hours : OK !



Super PI 1M = 10,984s

PS : my CPU Vcore voltages changes from 1,336V to 1,344V (1,35V in BIOS). This is why you have different Vcore value between CPU-Z validation and the screenshot for Prime95 test.


----------



## BiG O

OP updated.


----------



## GRABibus

Hello

thks for the update.

Could you please give me the linlk to insert this thread in my signature : with html at the end, it doesn't work...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## HSG502

Is there a way to find out the batch of my CPU without disassembling my rig? I don't have the box or anything, but I do remember when I installed my CPU cooler, it had Singapore on the IHS.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRABibus*


Hello

thks for the update.

Could you please give me the linlk to insert this thread in my signature : with html at the end, it doesn't work...

Thank you in advance.


OK.I succeeded to make this html sig.


----------



## CaptainSWJR

CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Clock Speed: 3.78GHz (180x21)
Hyperthreading: N/A
Bclk: 180MHz
CPU Multiplier: 21x
CPU Core: Lynnfield
Batch/Stepping/Rev: L933B464 | 5 | B1
vcore/VTT: [email protected] [email protected]
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4
Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper 212+
RAM Model: 4GB OCZ3G1600LV2G
RAM Speed: DDR3 1440 8-8-8-24-2T
SuperPi Result: 9.828s (@4.3Ghz 180x24)










CPU-Z Validation is with one worker at 4.3Ghz. I'm overclocked with turbo on, so 180x21 for 4 workers, 180x24 for 1 worker.


----------



## hitman1985

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1067160

i think all the info needed is there.

if your worried about stability, check my folding stats. its running fah bigadvs.


----------



## BiG O

OP Updated.

@hitman - You were not added as you did not meet the requirements. I understand your folding may provide some proof of stability, but the requirements for this thread are outlined in the first post.


----------



## cory1234




----------



## deano_au

• Processor model - Core 2 Duo E2200
• CPU clock speed - 3.0GHz
• Hyperthreading - N/A
• CPU Bus - 300MHz
• CPU multiplier setting - 10.0x
• CPU batch/stepping - SLA8X M0
• CPU voltage - 1.280v
• Motherboard model - GA-G31M-ESL2
• Cooling - Stock Intel (full height, copper core), Arctic Silver MX-2 TIM.
• RAM size/model - 2x A-Ddata DDR2-800 Vitesta Gaming Kit - ADQVE1A08
• RAM speed - 800mhz (2.66 divider)
• SuperPI result (1M) - 21.536s

CPUZ Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1145894


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

i'll post this
• Processor model - Core 2 Duo E8400
• CPU clock speed - 4.05GHz
• CPU Bus - 450
• CPU multiplier setting - 9x
• CPU batch/stepping - E0
• CPU voltage - 1.31250v (bios) 1.296 (cpuz)
• Motherboard model - ASUS P5Q - PRO
• Cooling - TR Ultra 120 a with 120mm Arctic Cooling PWM fan


----------



## Jonesey I7

Processor model -core i7 920
• CPU clock speed - 4.3ghz
• Hyperthreading - yes
• CPU multiplier setting - 21.0x
• CPU batch/stepping - SLBEJ D0
• CPU voltage - 1.27v
• Motherboard model - P6T-SE
• Cooling - Megahalems p/p PK-1.
• RAM size/model - 3x2gb ddr3 1600 
• RAM speed - 850mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 9.01


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

nice one man


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

why your 920 dont have HT??!??


----------



## manolith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


why your 920 dont have HT??!??


for lower voltage.. is really a waste of a 920.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


for lower voltage.. is really a waste of a 920.


Not using the 920's full potential, yes......... wasting a 920, NEVER. I am not a video editor, high def photo guy, ect... i'm a gamer, and ht not only slows down the couple games i play, it's also good for an extra 10-12 degrees C* for nothing. So yes, i keep ht off, but for good reason.....


----------



## radaja

heres mine at [email protected] w/HT on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155708

*[email protected] w/1.37v w/HT on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-21 1t*
*LinX 20 runs completed-Vista x64*









*Prime95 Blend 2hrs running-XP x86*









*Prime95 Blend 2hrs stopped-XP x86*


----------



## grazz1984

Hi ive just downloaded intelburntest and when i try loading it up it says cant load because side by side confiuration is incorrect? what am i doing rong or wot do i need to do to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7* 
Not using the 920's full potential, yes......... wasting a 920, NEVER. I am not a video editor, high def photo guy, ect... i'm a gamer, and ht not only slows down the couple games i play, it's also good for an extra 10-12 degrees C* for nothing. So yes, i keep ht off, but for good reason.....

ye, good reason


----------



## grazz1984

What do you think of this guys?

Can i join the club please


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
heres mine at [email protected] w/HT on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155708

*[email protected] w/1.37v w/HT on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-21 1t*
*LinX 20 runs completed-Vista x64*









*Prime95 Blend 2hrs running-XP x86*









*Prime95 Blend 2hrs stopped-XP x86*









why are my gflops so much higher than yours at lower speed>[email protected]>[email protected]> 56.9gflops at 4.4 ht on?


----------



## radaja

might be because i only have 4GB of ram?other than that i dont know.
soon i will have a triple channel kit to test this theory out.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Processor model -core i7 920
• CPU clock speed - 4.409ghz
• Hyperthreading - not on
• CPU multiplier setting - 21.0x
• CPU batch/stepping - SLBEJ D0
• CPU voltage - 1.3vcore
• Motherboard model - P6T-SE
• Cooling - Megahalems p/p PK-1.
• RAM size/model - 3x2gb ddr3 1600
• RAM speed - 850mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 9.01










PLEASE ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xeks

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E6850
• CPU clock speed: 3506.54 MHz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 389.62 MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: G0
• CPU voltage: 1.36V
• Motherboard model: GA-P35-S3G
• Cooling: 4x120MM Case Fan, 1x200MM Case Fan, Zalman 9700 CPU heatsink.
• RAM size/model: Kingston Hyper-X 2GB
• RAM speed: DDR2 800 MHz
• SuperPI result (1M): N/A

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210249


----------



## michaelxlife

Celeron E1500 @ 2.9 GHz.


----------



## Reactions

Hi, after an hour of Prime95 the first worker failed, the rest kept on going. What do you think it is?
[Jun 15 16:37] Worker starting
[Jun 15 16:37] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #0
[Jun 15 16:37] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
[Jun 15 16:37] Please read stress.txt. Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
[Jun 15 16:37] Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:39] Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:41] Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:43] Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:45] Test 5, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18874369 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:47] Test 6, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18874367 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:49] Test 7, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18474367 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:51] Test 8, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18274367 using FFT length 1024K.
[Jun 15 16:52] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Jun 15 16:52] Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 16:54] Test 2, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M163839 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 16:56] Test 3, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M159745 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 16:58] Test 4, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M157695 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 16:59] Test 5, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M155649 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 17:01] Test 6, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M153599 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 17:03] Test 7, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M147455 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 17:05] Test 8, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M143361 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 17:06] Test 9, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M141311 using FFT length 8K.
[Jun 15 17:08] Self-test 8K passed!
[Jun 15 17:08] Test 1, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M212991 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:10] Test 2, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M210415 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:12] Test 3, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M208897 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:14] Test 4, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M204799 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:15] Test 5, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M200705 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:17] Test 6, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M196607 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:19] Test 7, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M194561 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:21] Test 8, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M188415 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:23] Test 9, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M186369 using FFT length 10K.
[Jun 15 17:25] Self-test 10K passed!
[Jun 15 17:25] Test 1, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432577 using FFT length 896K.
[Jun 15 17:27] Test 2, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432575 using FFT length 896K.
[Jun 15 17:28] Test 3, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17115073 using FFT length 896K.
[Jun 15 17:30] Test 4, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16815071 using FFT length 896K.
[Jun 15 17:32] Test 5, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16515073 using FFT length 896K.
[Jun 15 17:33] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.498046875, expected less than 0.4
[Jun 15 17:33] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Jun 15 17:33] Torture Test completed 30 tests in 55 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Jun 15 17:33] Worker stopped.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Processor model: Intel E8400
• CPU clock speed : 4.50GHZ
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 2000FSB
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: WolfDale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch - 0 / Stepping - A
• CPU voltage: 1.328v
• Motherboard model: Asus Stiker II Formula
• Cooling: Air CoolerMaster Hyper 212+
• RAM size/model: 2GB OCZ
• RAM speed: 800mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.750s









By the_nephilim at 2010-06-23








By the_nephilim at 2010-06-23



Well After a Couple Days messing around I got to 4.5 Not too shabby..If I can find the Absolute MAX this Wolfdale can take I will dare a Faster clock but on water


----------



## Zhany

• Processor model: Core 2 Extreme QX9650
• CPU clock speed: 3.82ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: FSB: 425mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Yorkfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Stepping 6 Rev C0
• CPU voltage: 1.296V
• Motherboard model GA EP45-Ud3P Rev 1.0
• Cooling: H50 Push pull intake
• RAM size/model 8Gb OCZ Reaper
• RAM speed DDR2-1150 (running at 1133)
• SuperPI result (1M) -13.709S

CPU-Z Validation link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1277552


----------



## DOSHU

I didn't see any information on the web about overclocking e5500 although I ran a lot of tests I don't have time or patience to deal with pictures, but i hope my word helps people like me who couldn't find any information..

E5500 2.8ghz wolfdale 2800mhz fsb 200mhz
abit fatal1ty fp-in9
8gb ddr2 800

Stable Overclock results
3.989.57mhz at fsb 284.97mhz
Vcore 1.46
Dram2 ratio 1:1
Fsb qdr 1140
Multiplier 14x
CPU core 1.48
CPU vtt 1.39
North bridge 1.43
Ddr2 2.00
Ram 6-6-6-18-2t
CPU temperature solid/full 37/60C with thermal take air
System 25/27c
Power 39/40c

Ran 2 hours testing with occt heavy load.

I know you may not add it to the list but I hope it helps folks out there since there is no info for this cpu..


----------



## dumb321

• Processor model: Core 2 Duo E6600
• CPU clock speed: 3.4ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: FSB: 378mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: 9x
• CPU core model: Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping: Stepping 6 Rev B2
• CPU voltage: 1.408V
• Motherboard model Asus P5N32-E SLI
• Cooling: Coolermaster TX-3
• RAM size/model 2Gb Crucial Ballistix
• RAM speed DDR2-800 (running at 378)
• SuperPI result (1M) -15.047S


----------



## myARHANGEL

I
dd


----------



## myARHANGEL

[/URL]


----------



## Tunagoblin

• Processor model: Intel i5 2500K
• CPU clock speed: 4.6GHz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 100
• CPU multiplier setting: x46
• CPU core model: Sandy Bridge
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch 3049A366, D2 revision
• CPU voltage: 1.304v
• Motherboard model: AsRock Extreme4 B3
• Cooling Cooler Master Hyper 212+
• RAM size/model: 2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X / F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
• RAM speed: DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 8-8-8-24 1.5v
• SuperPI result (1M) - 8.212s

Prime95 Blend 13+Hours stable.
View attachment 217738


----------



## LightEx5

• Processor model: i7-950
• CPU clock speed: 3.84GHzGHz
• Hyperthreading: OFF(Due to Heat)
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 167
• CPU multiplier setting: 23
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch# 3101A261, D0 revision
• CPU voltage: 1.225v(In BIOS, Softwares show 1.21v)
• Motherboard model: Asus SaberTooth X58
• Cooling: Cooler Tt V1 AX
• RAM size/model: 2x4GB Kingston HyperX KHX1800C9D3K2/4GETR 
• RAM speed: DDR3 2009(OC) 9-10-9-24 1.6v
• SuperPI result (1M) - 11.167s

2+Minutes of Intel Burn Test Stable...
Note: My Cooler wasn't efficient enough to cool it down so I did 5 normal test and it got to 87 but right after it completed, I took the pic and it drop by 10*C... You guys dont trust this OC but it is completely stable with RAM OC....
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...918045575.png/


----------



## Frank33

• Processor model : i5 750
• CPU clock speed (4.13GHz)
• Hyperthreading (blank)
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed (3538,26MHz FSB, 196,57 Bclk)
• CPU multiplier setting (21x)
• CPU core model Lynnfield)
• CPU batch/stepping (Stepping: 5 Revision : B1)
• CPU voltage (1,376V)
• Motherboard model (ASUS- Maximus III Formula )
• Cooling (Corsair H70 Push/Pull set up)
• RAM size/model (e.g. 4096GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-1600)
• RAM speed (589,7 MHz (2:6) 8-8-8-24)
• SuperPI result (1M) - Mod 1.5 09.961s


----------



## PR-Imagery

Processor model: i7 2600k
• CPU clock speed : 4.70Ghz
• Hyperthreading on
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 100Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting: x47.0
• CPU core model: Sandybridge
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch - 310C502 /Stepping D2
• CPU voltage: 1.368v
• Motherboard model: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
• Cooling: Corsair H80 push/pull, Case cooling 1x120mm Delta TFC1212DE
• RAM size/model: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 
• RAM speed: 1600Mhzmhz
• SuperPI result (1M) - 8.08s/12.46s while running prime95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1997207


----------



## Starbomba

• Processor model: Core i3-550
• CPU clock speed: 4.44 GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 193 MHz Bclk
• CPU multiplier setting: x23
• CPU core model: Clarkdale
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch 3046A244, Rev K0
• CPU voltage: 1.376v
• Motherboard model: EVGA P55 SLI Micro E652
• Cooling: Lapped Corsair H70 + Exhaust Push/Pull Yate Loon High Speed + Nexus NXP-205-BK Fan Controller
• RAM size/model: 8 GB PNY Optima MD8192KD3-1333
• RAM speed: Rated 1333 Mhz, Running 1160 MHz
• SuperPI result (1M): 9.500s


----------



## Coco10

guys if my i7 920 did 4233MHZ at 1,28V is it an excellent chip ?


----------



## SightUp

Can I be added?

• Processor model : 2500k
• CPU clock speed : 4.8Ghz
• Hyperthreading : N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed : 100
• CPU multiplier setting : 48
• CPU core model : SB
• CPU batch/stepping : 3112C778
• CPU voltage : 1.448
• Motherboard model : Gene-Z
• Cooling : H80 Push/Pull ap-15
• RAM size/model : KHX1600C9D3T1K2/8GX
• RAM speed : DDR3-1600
• SuperPI result (1M) - 7.890


----------



## SightUp

Is the group leader still around?


----------



## Shooting Star

Processor model: Intel Core i7 930
• CPU clock speed: 4405.2MHz
• Hyperthreading: Off
• CPU Bclk speed: 210
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3001A187
• CPU voltage: 1.41vcore
• Motherboard model: Asus P6X58D-e
• Cooling: Corsair A70
• RAM size/model: 6GB Corsair XMS3 1600
• RAM speed: DDR3-1678
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.16s


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14975303*
> Is the group leader still around?


think this thread is dead.

OP Last edited by BiG O : 04-05-10.


----------



## SightUp

Mods should step in and ask for volunteers who would like to take over groups with OPs who are gone.


----------



## alancsalt

He was last active four weeks ago, so could still be around but not updating. Well if you want to revitalise a thread you contact mods for that thread/thread group and have control shifted to your name. If the OP is still interested they will start posting again. If not the transfer would proceed.

I don't think I've ever seen mods ask for volunteers. It's more a matter of someone stepping up to the plate and showing interest.


----------



## SightUp

I don't wish to volunteer mind you, but there are 100,000 people that visit here daily... at least there must be 1 person that would probably like to.


----------



## k98lemur

• Processor model Core i7 920
• CPU clock speed 3.90GHz)
• Hyperthreading on
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 186
• CPU multiplier setting 21x
• CPU core model Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping Batch L629F, C0/C1 revision
• CPU voltage 1.34375 in BIOS 
• Motherboard model Asus P6T
• Cooling Xigmatek Dark Knight 2000rpm push/pull
• RAM size/model 12GB G.Skill F3-10666CL9-2GBNQ
• RAM speed DDR3-1333
• SuperPI result (1M) - 10.631


----------



## Matt-Matt

@ Hondacity

Do you actually have a Honda City? They're rather an epic car if you do!








I love driving it, it's so easy!

Anyway, i shall post my results here tomorrow/in the next few days. Unless the owner isn't active then i won't bother wasting 2 hours of electricity


----------



## awaaas

• Processor model : Intel E1600
• CPU clock speed : 3.48Ghz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed : 290Mhz
• CPU multiplier setting : 12x
• CPU core model : Conroe
• CPU batch/stepping : Batch SLAQY / stepping M0
• CPU voltage : 1.416V
• Motherboard model : Jetway HI04-GT (a.k.a PCP+ Predazoard P45 in Indonesia)
• Cooling : DeepCool IceEdge 400FS
• RAM size/model : 2x1GB OEM DDR2-800 RAM (There's no brand on it)
• RAM speed : DDR2-726
• SuperPI result (1M) : 23sec 188ms



Here's CPU-Z Validated link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996555
IntelSpeedstep is on, so sometimes error occurs when you submit to canardpc

Yeah, you may think, "what's this man do? it's SB era dude!"


----------



## munaim1

Doesn't look like this thread is being updated. I will contact OP and see what's up.

For now I will lock the thread until a take over, would help when/if updating OP.

*TEMP LOCKED.*


----------



## munaim1

*If anyone would like to take over this thread please PM me*

Unfortunately I haven't heard back from Big O and maybe due to the 'retired' badge he cannot devote much time to the thread,therefore I think it would be fitting for someone else to take over.

Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

^^^
Bump.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *If anyone would like to take over this thread please PM me*
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't heard back from Big O and maybe due to the 'retired' badge he cannot devote much time to the thread,therefore I think it would be fitting for someone else to take over.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

*Thread re-opened*

Taken over by Malcolm.


----------



## Malcolm

Time for updates.


----------



## Malcolm

Updates completed!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Updates completed!


Great work, keep it up


----------



## Matt-Matt

How many runs of IntelBurnTest would be required for acceptance?
Seeing as IntelBurnTest doesn't have a timer on it..
100 runs?


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> How many runs of IntelBurnTest would be required for acceptance?
> Seeing as IntelBurnTest doesn't have a timer on it..
> 100 runs?


However many passes that will fit into a time frame of two hours (I'm not sure of the exact number as I've never used IBT personally.)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> However many passes that will fit into a time frame of two hours (I'm not sure of the exact number as I've never used IBT personally.)


Well i'll calculate that roughly and i'll get back to you. Maybe instead of having "2 hours" you could put a set number for other people?


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well i'll calculate that roughly and i'll get back to you. Maybe instead of having "2 hours" you could put a set number for other people?


Sounds like a good idea to me. I've PMed muniam1 just to be sure but it shouldn't be a problem. I'll update when I hear back from him.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me. I've PMed muniam1 just to be sure but it shouldn't be a problem. I'll update when I hear back from him.


Okay, well i'll see how long a hundred takes. I'll just do it on standard or am i required to use all my ram?


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Okay, well i'll see how long a hundred takes. I'll just do it on standard or am i required to use all my ram?


Standard should be fine.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well i'll calculate that roughly and i'll get back to you. Maybe instead of having "2 hours" you could put a set number for other people?


Just as an update, muniam1 says that the length of each cycle can vary depending on CPU speed, especially in the case of Sandy Bridge using the new AVX instructions (faster) versus older CPUs (slower.) He recommends setting IBT to run, say, 500 passes and then after 2 hours, stop it manually.

I'll update the OP with this info as well.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Just as an update, muniam1 says that the length of each cycle can vary depending on CPU speed, especially in the case of Sandy Bridge using the new AVX instructions (faster) versus older CPUs (slower.) He recommends setting IBT to run, say, 500 passes and then after 2 hours, stop it manually.
> 
> I'll update the OP with this info as well.


Oh i actually didn't think of that!
I've estimated that 100 will take me 2.5 hours. So i'll just set mine for 100.


----------



## Killam0n

• Processor model: Intel Core i7 920 (1366)
• CPU clock speed: 4.00GHz
• Hyperthreading: On
• CPU Bclk speed: 191
• CPU multiplier setting: 21x
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: ?, D0
• CPU voltage: 1.216V
• Motherboard model: Asus P6X58D-E
• Cooling: Corsair H80
• RAM size/model: 12GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
• RAM speed: DDR3-1527.2 Mhz
• SuperPI result (1M): 10.202s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209960
100% stable

super pi / hyper pi scores:
(in 14 sec range 4 thread - 1M)
(in 10 sec range 1 thread -1M)


----------



## munaim1

bump


----------



## Malcolm

Bump for great justice!


----------



## Rob Irizarry

Air cooling with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO in a Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case. Nothing too fancy - a solid 1GHz overclock. May or may not push for more.

CPU-Z Validator link



Thanks!


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Irizarry*
> 
> Air cooling with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO in a Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case. Nothing too fancy - a solid 1GHz overclock. May or may not push for more.
> CPU-Z Validator link
> 
> Thanks!


Could you do me a favor and include in your screencap your Task Manager showing all cores/threads at 100% load please? Thanks









I've been having some issues with my subscriptions not updating to reflect new replies in this thread, so if you post and I don't reply within 24 hours, please PM me.


----------



## Malcolm

Bumper cars.


----------



## Malcolm

Bump.


----------



## 153D




----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *153D*


Added!


----------



## N4villu5

• Processor model: Intel Core i5 750
• CPU clock speed: 3.8 GHz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 200 MHz Bclk
• CPU multiplier setting: 19x
• CPU core model: Lynnfield
• CPU Stepping/Rev: E5/B1
• CPU voltage: 1.28V
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte GA-P55a-UD3
• Cooling: ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R 135mm
• RAM size/model: 8GB (4GBx2) Patriot Viper Extreme
• RAM speed: DDR3 2000 CL9
• SuperPI result (1M): 11.010s

Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339761

Screenshot:


----------



## PR-Imagery

• Processor model: Core i7-920
• CPU clock speed: 4.09GHz
• Hyperthreading: HT on
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 195
• CPU multiplier setting: 21
• CPU core model: Bloomfield
• CPU batch/stepping: 3928A567 / D0
• CPU voltage: 1.320v
• Motherboard model: ASUS P6TD Deluxe
• Cooling: Corsair H80 - dual push Cooler Master Blademaster+Corsair stock + Corsair stock pull
• RAM size/model: 6*2GB OCZ3G1600LV2G - PC3-8500F
• RAM speed: DDR3-1600
• SuperPI result (1M): 9.740

CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340955


----------



## Malcolm

^Added N4villu5 and PR-Imagery, and bump


----------



## Prpntblr95

• Processor model: Intel Core i7-2700k
• CPU clock speed: 4.80ghz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 200 MHz Bclk
• CPU multiplier setting: 48x
• CPU core model: Sandy Bridge
• CPU Stepping/Rev: E5/B1
• CPU voltage: 1.400V
• Motherboard model: AsRock Extreme 3 Gen 3
• Cooling: Corsair H100 stock fans
• RAM size/model: 8GB (4GBx2) Kingston Hyper X Genesis 1.65v
• RAM speed: DDR3 1600 CL9
• SuperPI result (1M): N/A

Stress tested for 12hrs

Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359981


----------



## Malcolm

^Added!


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> ^Added!


Sweet! Thank's man!!

also can you pm me the signature code?
Thanks


----------



## Malcolm

Done.


----------



## Malcolm

Bump!


----------



## cgull

• Processor model intel pentium 4 2.8 s478
• CPU clock speed 3.839 ghz
• Hyperthreading na
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 182.8 bus/731.4 fsb
• CPU multiplier setting 21
• CPU core model Prescott
• CPU batch/stepping Batch sl7e2, D0 revision,stepping 4
• CPU voltage 1.44v
• Motherboard model Abit ic7
• Cooling Zalman cnps9500a air
• RAM size/model 2x512mb corsair ddr 400 vs512 pc3200
• RAM speed ddr 400-182.7mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) -37.891s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377982

stress tested 2hrs


----------



## Malcolm

Added you cgull.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Added you cgull.


thank you kindly

very quick response








unlike another club i wont mention


----------



## Malcolm

Bump.


----------



## cgull

this is for my other p4-northwood, then i'll do the celeron









• Processor model intel pentium 4 2.8 s478
• CPU clock speed 3.215 ghz
• Hyperthreading on
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 229.68 bus/918.74 fsb
• CPU multiplier setting 14
• CPU core model Northwood
• CPU batch/stepping Batch sl6wj, D1 revision,stepping 9
• CPU voltage 1.65v
• Motherboard model Abit ic7
• Cooling stock air
• RAM size/model 2x512mb corsair ddr 400 vs512 pc3200
• RAM speed ddr 400-183.5mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) -37.891s

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387693

stress tested 2hrs


----------



## cgull

the last of my 3 p4's..celeron320 2.4 @ 3.9, highest stable , same board ram etc

• Processor model intel celeron 320 2.8 s478
• CPU clock speed 3.918 ghz
• Hyperthreading na
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 217.7 bus/870.79 fsb
• CPU multiplier setting 18
• CPU core model Prescott
• CPU batch/stepping Batch sl87j, E0 revision,stepping 1
• CPU voltage 1.57v
• Motherboard model Abit ic7
• Cooling Zalman cnps9500a air
• RAM size/model 2x512mb corsair ddr 400 vs512 pc3200
• RAM speed ddr 400-174.2 mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) -37.891s
stress test 2hrs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388134


----------



## Malcolm

Updated


----------



## cgull

another one for you malcolm









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396122

• Processor model Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
• CPU clock speed 3.408 ghz
• Hyperthreading na
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed 378.7 bus/1514.81 fsb
• CPU multiplier setting 9
• CPU core model Kentsfield
• CPU batch/stepping G0 revision,stepping B
• CPU voltage 1.47v,
• Motherboard model Asus P5N-D
• Cooling Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion air
• RAM size/model 2x2Gb corsair CM2X2048-6400C5
• RAM speed ddr2 378.7 mhz
• SuperPI result (1M) -20.421s

stress test 2.5 hrs


----------



## Malcolm

^Added.









Edit: I've decided that it would be easier to update the list on a set day of the week to allow more entries to accumulate, rather than updating incrementally by each individual entry. Starting today, I'll be updating once a week every Wednesday.


----------



## cmdrdredd

• Processor model: Intel Core i5 3570k
• CPU clock speed: 4.6Ghz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bclk speed: 100
• CPU multiplier setting: 46x
• CPU core model: Ivy Bridge
• CPU batch/stepping: L202B715, E1
• CPU voltage: 1.336v
• Motherboard model: Asus Maximus V Gene
• Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
• RAM size/model: 8GB Samsung 30nm low voltage
• RAM speed: DDR3-2133
• SuperPI result (1M): 7.981s





Prime 16hour mark


----------



## Malcolm

^First Ivy Bridge in this thread.


----------



## GeoWi

Hello guys,
I would like to post my results too.

• Processor model: Intel Core i5 2500k
• CPU clock speed: 4.6Ghz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bclk speed: 100.3
• CPU multiplier setting: 46x
• CPU core model: Sandyy Bridge
• CPU batch/stepping: Revision D2, Stepping 7
• CPU voltage: 1.368v
• Motherboard model: Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
• Cooling: Corsair H-60 (CM fan)
• RAM size/model: 16GB / 8GB-Corsair/8GB Crucial
• RAM speed: DDR3- 1600 MHz
• Super_PI result (1M): 8.248s


----------



## Malcolm

Bump!


----------



## Malcolm

Bump.


----------



## Malcolm

Bumper cars.


----------



## sliflex

• i7 3770k
• 4.6 ghz
• HT on
• 100 Bclk
• 46x
• ivy bridge
• L212B557/stepping 9
• 1.212V
• Asus Maximus V Gene
• H70 push pull
• 8gb mushkin pc3-10700
• ddr3- 2133
• SuperPI result (1M) - 7.962s

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgr4y2h5jc0x6se/ea432c97_Naamloos.png


----------



## GuberX

Heres my latest overclock / my first overclock haha

this was done usings only Asus AI Suite AI Booster

CPU: Intel P4 630 Prescott 3.0GHz
Cooling: Antec Kuhler H2O 620
Mobo: Asus P5QL Pro

Didn't OC:
Ram: 6GB - Crosair and Transcend
Vid: nVidia Geforce 8600

so far Temp hasn't gone past 40C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my 24/7 5016 @2058 @1.44vcore bios Custom water


----------



## Malcolm

Bump, after quite a bit of a delay.









Keep 'em coming!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my 24/7 5016 @2058 @1.44vcore bios Custom water


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks geezer you are welcome.........


----------



## Justinator

Core i7 980
4.30 GHz
HT on (12 threads)
172 bclk
Multiplier 25
Gulftown
Stepping 2, Revision B1
1.344 volts
Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC
Corsair H100 Push/Pull (4 120mm fans)
24 GB G.Skill TridentX, dual and quad kits combined (ie F3-2400C10D-8GTX and F3-2400C10Q-16GTX)
DDR3-1032 MHz
Super PI 1M Result: 26.231s

Note: I waited quite some time for Task Manager to show 100%, but eventually I captured this at 99%. I hope that's enough, not sure if this is an issue with the Win 8 Task Manager or if it's just me...

Thanks

Stress Test Proof.png 147k .png file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

3820 2nd Malay chip 5130 p95 stable 2Hrs









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2630988

High vcore good temps


----------



## Sugi

Please consider my entry for this club. :"D

Processor model: *2700k*
• CPU: clock speed *4.5ghz*
• Hyperthreading: *on*
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: *100HMz*
• CPU multiplier setting: *45x*
• CPU core model: *Sandy Bridge*
• CPU batch/stepping: *3136A798/7*
• CPU voltage: *1.296*
• Motherboard model: *exetreme4 gen3*
• Cooling: *h100+push and pull fans [2extra fans]*
• RAM size/model: *16gb CORSAIR Vengeance*
• RAM speed: *DDR3 12800*
• SuperPI result (1M) - *N/A*


----------



## w4rbytez

• Intel i7 Sandy Bridge-E 3930K Hexa-core
• CPU clock speed: 4.2GHz
• Hyperthreading: ON
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 100MHz FSB, 100MHz BCLK
• CPU multiplier setting: x42
• CPU core model: i7 Sandy Bridge-E
• CPU batch/stepping: stepping 7, C2 Revision
• CPU voltage: 1.248 (100% load)
• Motherboard model: ASUS Rampage IV Formula
• Cooling: Corsair H100 (Watercooled CPU) 240mm radiator, 120mm fan x5
• RAM size/model: 3x4GB Corsair Vengeance
• RAM speed: DDR3-1600
• SuperPI result (1M): 15.510s

CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029


----------



## cmchance

I want to join!!

• Processor model: Intel i5 3570K @ 3.4GHz
• CPU clock speed: 4.40GHz
• Hyperthreading: N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 100MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 44x
• CPU core model: Ivy Bridge
• CPU batch/stepping: E1/L1
• CPU voltage: 1.168V
• Motherboard model: ASUS P8Z77-V LK
• Cooling: Hyper 212 EVO CPU Fan, 4 case fans, one at bottom front, one at the back top, on at the top, and one on the side (side one goes 100% all the time)
• RAM size/model: 8GB (4GBx2) Corsair Vengence Blue
• RAM speed: DDR3-1600
• SuperPI result (1M): 8.635s

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2836265

Screen Shot:


----------



## Strata

• Processor model - Intel i5-3570k
• CPU clock speed - 4.5Ghz
• Hyperthreading - N/A
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed - 100 Blck
• CPU multiplier setting - x45
• CPU core model - Ivy Bridge
• CPU batch/stepping - Rev E1/L1
• CPU voltage - 1.272V
• Motherboard model - ASRock Z77 Extreme6
• Cooling - CM Hyper 212 Evo (Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm Push/Pull), 2 Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm Intake 1 Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm Exhuast, CM HAF XB Case
• RAM size/model - 1x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP
• RAM speed - DDR3-1600 running at 2133

CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2853412

I had to include 2 images, as I took one before work, and my 8ish hour burn ended before I got home.


----------



## cdoublejj




----------



## ibhso

here's my i5









• Processor model: i5-4670K
• CPU clock speed: 4.50GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 100MHz Bclk
• CPU multiplier setting: 45x
• CPU core model: Haswell
• CPU batch/stepping: Batch: L309B384, Stepping: 3, Revision C0
• CPU voltage: 1.193V
• Motherboard model: Asus Z87-A
• Cooling: Scythe Ninja 3 rev. B with fan: Delta FFB1212HH (Fan speed auto)
• RAM size/model: 12GB GoodRam (2x4GB + 2x2GB)
• RAM speed: DDR3 - 1333
• SuperPI result (1M): 8.080s

CPU-Z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/2883339


----------



## Shad0wSnipER

Here is my current i5 that is 3years old already

• Processor model: Intel i5 2500K @ 3.3GHz
• CPU clock speed: 4.5GHz
• CPU Bus/Bclk speed: 100.3MHz
• CPU multiplier setting: 45x
• CPU core model: Sandy Bridge
• CPU voltage: 1.35v
• Motherboard model: GIGABYTE Z68XP-UD3
• Cooling: Antec Kuler h2o 620 with a push/pull config, 2x 120mm Cooler Master Turbine Master mach1.8



Ran prime for 6hours over night and forgot to take a screenie lol so here's one after a 2hour prime95 bench. Really a big improvement to everything with the extra oomph over the stock clock XD


----------



## Shipw22

I can push higher, and still have it be stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/hbiwe5


----------



## Abyssic

• i5 3450
• 3.77 GHz
• bclk 102
• x37
• Ivy Bridge
• Stepping: 9
• Voltage: 1.048V (left stock)
• Asus Maximus V Gene
• Cooling: Silenx Effizio EFZ 120 HA5 with 2x Inter Tech Coba Nitrox 120mm fans in push/pull
• RAM: 16Gb (4+4+4+4) Corsair Vengeance 1600 cl9
• DDR3 Dual Channel 680 MHz (wow i don't know why it set it back but i'm gonna fix that soon)
• SuperPI 1M: 09.564s

CPU-Z validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/hc9buw

i hope i managed to do everything right. i got a bit confused xD



so now that you know my system, can someone help me figuring out how to get the most out of my cpu+ ram?
i've gone very safe with the cpu oc because i'm new to overclocking. temps are no problem at all and my mobo can handle anything this cpu has to offer. so it's all about squeezing the chip.
the mult is at it's max. (x37 multithreaded, x39 single)
also: how to overclock RAM properly? as i said above, they're running at 1360MHz atm for no reason. it seems i forgot to reapply the standard clocks after my last bios update. but can i go further than 1600Mhz? with what settings?

greetings


----------



## JackLangstone

Hi,

Intel Core i5 3470 - 4.12GHz Overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/2ujcx8


----------



## Shipw22

Well, this was the max. Forgot to post it. XD

http://valid.canardpc.com/wp5mnj


----------

